# E-Sys Download Locations



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bimmerquest said:


> I think that version 3.24.3 is not working correctly with the new X5 F15, or am i doing something wrong
> http://i.imgur.com/JzqnE7y.jpg


There is a known issue with E-Sys / PSdZData and the new F15 X5 that is still not resolved in any E-Sys version, including the bug infested 3.25.x versions.

For now, in coding module, use "Read ECU" instead of "Read SVT", and it should work.


----------



## jamesls (Jan 14, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


shawnsheridan,

Please could you also PM me with recommended download location for latest e-sys software (and licence?) required to code a 2013 F11 LCI?

Many thanks,

James


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jamesls said:


> shawnsheridan,
> 
> Please could you also PM me with recommended download location for latest e-sys software (and licence?) required to code a 2013 F11 LCI?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## bimmerquest (Apr 30, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> There is a known issue with E-Sys / PSdZData and the new F15 X5 that is still not resolved in any E-Sys version, including the bug infested 3.25.x versions.
> 
> For now, in coding module, use "Read ECU" instead of "Read SVT", and it should work.


Shawn, thanks for the clarification of the situation. I thought that the problem is resolved in 3.25.x versions.
"Read ECU" works as it should.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## Willip (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi

Im looking to code Enhanced Bluetooth to my 2013 F31 330d. Can I get a link to the software please?

Thanks!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Willip said:


> Hi
> 
> Im looking to code Enhanced Bluetooth to my 2013 F31 330d. Can I get a link to the software please?
> 
> Thanks!!!


PM sent.


----------



## jdp220 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hello, I have a 2014 X3, I need to find the download locations for the correct E-sys and psdzdata files. Apparently, the stuff I have is out of date as it can't find the correct CAFD files to code my car. Could you send me the links for the correct software and files? Also, the software version of my idrive is 1.37.3, is there any way to update it to 2.18? I thought the recent update UPD50013 would have done this, but it did not.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jdp220 said:


> Hello, I have a 2014 X3, I need to find the download locations for the correct E-sys and psdzdata files. Apparently, the stuff I have is out of date as it can't find the correct CAFD files to code my car. Could you send me the links for the correct software and files? Also, the software version of my idrive is 1.37.3, is there any way to update it to 2.18? I thought the recent update UPD50013 would have done this, but it did not.


PM sent.


----------



## jxpjs (Jan 19, 2014)

hi,I coded my 116i with e-sys 3.22.5 & 48.3 just now,and i got some error messages like "file for cafd_00000794-007_031__012 not found!" after reading fdl. Could you pm how to get the correct version of software and data? Thanks a lot!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jxpjs said:


> hi,I coded my 116i with e-sys 3.22.5 & 48.3 just now,and i got some error messages like "file for cafd_00000794-007_031__012 not found!" after reading fdl. Could you pm how to get the correct version of software and data? Thanks a lot!


I replied to you other post here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8086953&postcount=1915


----------



## shiyush (Jun 13, 2013)

hi, I met a strange issue, when I tried to program my friend's 328i, it will always connection failed, unless I first connect to my 320Li then disconnect from my vehicle and reconnect to his 328i, after connected, programming goes smoothly, I tried two different cables and 3.22.x and 3.23.x software, the same issue, can someone give me some hint? thx.


----------



## ld757 (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Shawn,
I am trying to code 2014 F15.
I have E-SYS 3.18.4 with Psdzdata 48.6. that I have used to code 2011 F10.
Can you kindly refer me to the location of a newer ESYS and Psdzdata files that can do the job? Also, I guess I will need a valid token. Where can I purchase one?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ld757 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I am trying to code 2014 F15.
> I have E-SYS 3.18.4 with Psdzdata 48.6. that I have used to code 2011 F10.
> Can you kindly refer me to the location of a newer ESYS and Psdzdata files that can do the job? Also, I guess I will need a valid token. Where can I purchase one?


PM sent.


----------



## foggy (Jan 23, 2014)

Sorry, new to this so probably the wrong place. I'm picking up my car next week (f20). Looking to change somethings and would like to have a go at this. 

Read loads, ordered cable, cannot find software?

Can anyone help please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

foggy said:


> Sorry, new to this so probably the wrong place. I'm picking up my car next week (f20). Looking to change somethings and would like to have a go at this.
> 
> Read loads, ordered cable, cannot find software?
> 
> Can anyone help please?


PM sent.


----------



## gregwym (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi shawnsheridan,

I just got my 2014 F25 w/ NBT, wondering what software and hardware is required to code it. Could you please PM me a list of everything I need to prepare? 

Also I heard that NBT comes with Combox, so BT Audio streaming can be enabled without hardware upgrade? Is this true? 

Thanks a lot, 
Greg


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gregwym said:


> Hi shawnsheridan,
> 
> I just got my 2014 F25 w/ NBT, wondering what software and hardware is required to code it. Could you please PM me a list of everything I need to prepare?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## ogulsen (Jan 29, 2014)

hi,

I am also wondering about the most recent version I can have.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ogulsen said:


> hi,
> 
> I am also wondering about the most recent version I can have.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## xrayx (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi,

i found this thread about BMW coding and im also interrested in doing this will this also work on my 420?

br


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

xrayx said:


> Hi,
> 
> i found this thread about BMW coding and im also interrested in doing this will this also work on my 420?
> 
> br


Yes.


----------



## xrayx (Feb 7, 2014)

Wow that was fast.:yikes:
Can i also please get the download link?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

xrayx said:


> Wow that was fast.:yikes:
> Can i also please get the download link?


PM sent.


----------



## misico (Feb 8, 2014)

*E-sys*

hi. 
I need to encode my bmw f31 ...... you can give me a link to e-sys date and other utilities to do this. 
I thank you very much if you do this for me :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

misico said:


> hi.
> I need to encode my bmw f31 ...... you can give me a link to e-sys date and other utilities to do this.
> I thank you very much if you do this for me :thumbup:


I replied to your PM.


----------



## F20M135i (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi,
I want to code my F20 purchased on 10/10/2013
when i try to code i see that the shipment i level is: F020-14-03-500

the target is: F020-13-11-504


Therefore i get an errormsg that I have to select a FA-Auftrag.

Do I have to update the psdz data files?

thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

F20M135i said:


> Hi,
> I want to code my F20 purchased on 10/10/2013
> when i try to code i see that the shipment i level is: F020-14-03-500
> 
> ...


F020-14-03-500 is shown in KIS/SVT Target, but it is not your car's current I-Level.

I replied to your PM.


----------



## yhrioy (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi
I would like to code my 2011/02 F10 BMW 520dA and would be nice if you could send me a link to the latest PSdZdata and E-Sys software.
thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

yhrioy said:


> Hi
> I would like to code my 2011/02 F10 BMW 520dA and would be nice if you could send me a link to the latest PSdZdata and E-Sys software.
> thanks


PM sent.


----------



## cimon (Dec 7, 2013)

*e-syst*

Hi shawn,

i need the e-syst 3.24.2 or 3.25.3 and the pszdata for this e-syst.

thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cimon said:


> Hi shawn,
> 
> i need the e-syst 3.24.2 or 3.25.3 and the pszdata for this e-syst.
> 
> thanks


PM sent.


----------



## seksona (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi Shaw,

Could you please send me the download link for lastest E-SYS and pszdata. 
(I'm currently using E-Sys 3.22.5 and pszdata 49.3.)

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

seksona said:


> Hi Shaw,
> 
> Could you please send me the download link for lastest E-SYS and pszdata.
> (I'm currently using E-Sys 3.22.5 and pszdata 49.3.)
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## rur (Feb 13, 2014)

Hello,

I've just received my ENET cable and I'm looking for required software. I appreciate your help.

Edit: Actually I own a 320i ED. I don't know if I need different files or not. Sorry for confusion.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rur said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've just received my ENET cable and I'm looking for required software. I appreciate your help.
> 
> Edit: Actually I own a 320i ED. I don't know if I need different files or not. Sorry for confusion.


PM sent.


----------



## apex202 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi Shaw,
can you please send me the download link for E-SYS and pszdata. I'm owner of a 316d F30 My2014. Thanks in advance!

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

apex202 said:


> Hi Shaw,
> can you please send me the download link for E-SYS and pszdata. I'm owner of a 316d F30 My2014. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


PM sent.


----------



## ken13 (Feb 14, 2014)

*the newest E-SYS and pszdata*

Hi Shaw,
Could you send me the download link for the newest E-SYS and pszdata?
I'm owner of a 320i F34.
Regards,


----------



## Wolf22 (Feb 10, 2014)

*Hi Shawn,*

Hi Shawn, I want E-sys 3.24.3 with patch/token and PSdZ Data, could you send me the links please? 
Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Wolf22 said:


> Hi Shawn, I want E-sys 3.24.3 with patch/token and PSdZ Data, could you send me the links please?
> Thank you


I replied to your PM.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ken13 said:


> Hi Shaw,
> Could you send me the download link for the newest E-SYS and pszdata?
> I'm owner of a 320i F34.
> Regards,


PM sent.


----------



## niko14 (Nov 1, 2012)

Could you please send me the download link for lastest E-SYS and pszdata for my 2014 M6GC
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## niko14 (Nov 1, 2012)

Could you please send me the download link for lastest E-SYS and pszdata for my 2014 M6GC
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## JRUGC (Feb 14, 2014)

Could you please send me the download link for lastest E-SYS and pszdata. I have 2014 X5.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

niko14 said:


> Could you please send me the download link for lastest E-SYS and pszdata for my 2014 M6GC
> Thanks in advance for your help.





JRUGC said:


> Could you please send me the download link for lastest E-SYS and pszdata. I have 2014 X5.
> 
> Thanks for all your help.


PM's sent.


----------



## bedeutungslos (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

may I ask you to please send me a download link to e-sys and pz-data? My car is a F10 build 2013/07 and I´m so annoyed of the start-stop function. Thank you so much in advance, you are doing a great job!

Regards
Karsten


----------



## berniw (Feb 22, 2014)

*E-Sys F21 Bluetooth*

Hi Shawn, Firstly thanks for all the great work in assisting users.

I have my cable, I am struggling to find any info on coding F21 specifically 118d M Sport. I am interested in Enhanced Bluetooth and turning off Auto Start/Stop , Will E-Sys latest version assist ?, and if so could you help with this please ??.

Many thanks in advance Shawn.

All the best,

Bernie.


----------



## guyh (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

I've been reading this forum for a while and have taken the step to go ahead and code Enhanced Bluetooth (6NK) to my car. 

Could you please send me the link to the latest software required to code my car. 

I have a 2013 M135i if it makes a difference. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bedeutungslos said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> may I ask you to please send me a download link to e-sys and pz-data? My car is a F10 build 2013/07 and I´m so annoyed of the start-stop function. Thank you so much in advance, you are doing a great job!
> 
> ...





berniw said:


> Hi Shawn, Firstly thanks for all the great work in assisting users.
> 
> I have my cable, I am struggling to find any info on coding F21 specifically 118d M Sport. I am interested in Enhanced Bluetooth and turning off Auto Start/Stop , Will E-Sys latest version assist ?, and if so could you help with this please ??.
> 
> ...





guyh said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I've been reading this forum for a while and have taken the step to go ahead and code Enhanced Bluetooth (6NK) to my car.
> 
> ...


PM's sent.


----------



## mentod (Feb 22, 2014)

*diagnose Software*

Hi 
I am new to the F-series and got an error message on my F11 parking assist.
Ordered a new cable but need software to read the errors in my car. Can somebody send me the link for this?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mentod said:


> Hi
> I am new to the F-series and got an error message on my F11 parking assist.
> Ordered a new cable but need software to read the errors in my car. Can somebody send me the link for this?
> Thank you in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## F20M135i (Feb 6, 2014)

Hello Shawn
Can You Senf ne the inpa scripte to read the troublecodes for f Models? Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

F20M135i said:


> Hello Shawn
> Can You Senf ne the inpa scripte to read the troublecodes for f Models? Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## nachotk (Feb 24, 2014)

Hello

I'm quite new at this. 

I've a F10 520d from April 2013. I'd like to find E-Sys software (last recommended version) to download and start trying to code following your instructions but I can't find it anywhere. 

Could please anyone help me?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nachotk said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm quite new at this.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## rodrigoo (Feb 15, 2014)

Hello!

I drive 2013 f30 bmw serie3 , please you kindly send me a link for e sys E-SYS 3.24.2 and PSDZDATA files . Is it possible to PM me the link?

Many thanks in advance

Rod


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rodrigoo said:


> Hello!
> 
> I drive 2013 f30 bmw serie3 , please you kindly send me a link for e sys E-SYS 3.24.2 and PSDZDATA files . Is it possible to PM me the link?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## E60orBust (Apr 12, 2005)

Can someone point me in the direction to get the coding software? I have the networking cable, but can't source the software. Will be tweaking a 2014 F10.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

E60orBust said:


> Can someone point me in the direction to get the coding software? I have the networking cable, but can't source the software. Will be tweaking a 2014 F10.


PM sent.


----------



## mattbar1 (Mar 16, 2014)

I am sure you get tired of the same responses...

I have ordered a cable to code a new X5 (F15), can you assist me in finding the latest required software?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mattbar1 said:


> I am sure you get tired of the same responses...
> 
> I have ordered a cable to code a new X5 (F15), can you assist me in finding the latest required software?


PM sent.


----------



## 68rustang (Mar 16, 2014)

*E-sys*

I am taking delivery of my f30 this week. Where can I download the software I need to be able to code my car?

Thank You.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

68rustang said:


> I am taking delivery of my f30 this week. Where can I download the software I need to be able to code my car?
> 
> Thank You.


PM sent.


----------



## SteveFaz (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi can I please have the codes to load 6NS on my 2014 1 series. Thank you so much.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SteveFaz said:


> Hi can I please have the codes to load 6NS on my 2014 1 series. Thank you so much.


PM sent.


----------



## 68rustang (Mar 16, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## toni8284 (Nov 29, 2010)

can anyone share me the software that needed to code the car?

e-sys I think.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

toni8284 said:


> can anyone share me the software that needed to code the car?
> 
> e-sys I think.


PM sent.


----------



## Hmatos (Apr 18, 2010)

Can someone share the links for files necessary to code an F10 (2012 528i)?


----------



## 68rustang (Mar 16, 2014)

Have you guys ever thought about putting a *.torrent file together and sharing the files that way?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Hmatos said:


> Can someone share the links for files necessary to code an F10 (2012 528i)?


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

68rustang said:


> Have you guys ever thought about putting a *.torrent file together and sharing the files that way?


Do you really think that is the case? 

It is always Torrented, and 52.1 Full is available now as a Torrent.


----------



## f30_Msport (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi, I just got my new 2014 X5 F15. Can anyone please send me the links to download the latest E-Sys application and the Psdzdata files for that car? Also are there any specific cheat sheets for the F15 or is the same as the F30?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

f30_Msport said:


> Hi, I just got my new 2014 X5 F15. Can anyone please send me the links to download the latest E-Sys application and the Psdzdata files for that car? Also are there any specific cheat sheets for the F15 or is the same as the F30?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.

For F15 Coding, see my post here:

https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8207541&postcount=4


----------



## f30_Msport (Apr 2, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.
> 
> For F15 Coding, see my post here:
> 
> https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8207541&postcount=4


Cant thank you enough. Do I need a separate patch for the E-sys with the token? or can i just use the token with that those download links?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I do not understand your question. 

There is no Token in the Download Links, and the included "E-Sys - Installation Instructions - v.5.pdf" document details exactly what is needled to obtain a Token solution.


----------



## f30_Msport (Apr 2, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> I do not understand your question.
> 
> There is no Token in the Download Links, and the included "E-Sys - Installation Instructions - v.5.pdf" document details exactly what is needled to obtain a Token solution.


All i need with this E-Sys download is a separate Token file? I don't need some sort of patched E-Sys for my token?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Have you read the "E-Sys - Installation Instructions - v.5.pdf" document"?

This is explained in great detail.


----------



## f30_Msport (Apr 2, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Have you read the "E-Sys - Installation Instructions - v.5.pdf" document"?
> 
> This is explained in great detail.


Those instructions are included in the download file? I haven't been able to download everything since I am at work.


----------



## gerald325i (Mar 5, 2014)

No, I just created my own token using NOTEPAD and renaming the file to .est. I could not believe my eyes when it worked. Here, rename your old .est as (old) then copy-paste from this pdf into notepad and name it what your old expired .est used to be. Then enjoy for 99 years. PIN is 1234.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

What is the basis for this .pdf .EST Token? Is this your original .EST token which expired, that you then just edited the validity date?

What about the patched .jar files or custom .jar file needed to go with it?


----------



## gerald325i (Mar 5, 2014)

Well, test it! No, I didn't just edit the date. I found this token digging online, so I copy-pasted the code from the web page into notepad, then changed the name to match my old .est, then changed the file name from .txt to .est...and it actually worked. E-Sys took it. No patch, no .jar files...BUT. The E-Sys I installed had some tweaks done by the vendor from China, not sure if that makes it possible to work. Anybody else brave enough to try it?


----------



## gerald325i (Mar 5, 2014)

Ohh, and I posted it in .pdf because this site only lets you post in certain file formats. So I could not post my .txt file for an easier conversion.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

If you say it works, then I believe you.


----------



## tinghei (Aug 13, 2012)

Admin,

May I get an copy of e-sys and all the proper files to code my F10? Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tinghei said:


> Admin,
> 
> May I get an copy of e-sys and all the proper files to code my F10? Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## Illuminatrix (Mar 26, 2014)

*Me too *

Can you send me a PM as well, please?
I have the F20 (120D) and would like to change a few things. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Illuminatrix said:


> Can you send me a PM as well, please?
> I have the F20 (120D) and would like to change a few things. Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## mostness (Mar 26, 2014)

Please PM the info to me too. I just got an F10 and can't stand that it won't do everything my E70 does. It needs some coding. Thank you!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mostness said:


> Please PM the info to me too. I just got an F10 and can't stand that it won't do everything my E70 does. It needs some coding. Thank you!!!


You are unable to send or receive PM's. Check you profile settings.


----------



## gerald325i (Mar 5, 2014)

Go to Pirate Bay and search for BMW Coding...I just posted an E-Sys v.3.24.3 + Token + PIN. Expires in 99 years. Enjoy and seed.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Does this E-Sys version include the "E-Sys_Setup_3_24_3_RC_b38445.exe" installer, or is it the post installed E-Sys folder?


----------



## gerald325i (Mar 5, 2014)

Search as BMW Coding PIN, the word Token came up screwed up. For some reason the website won't delete the other file I had posted. It won't let me delete :\


----------



## gerald325i (Mar 5, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Does this E-Sys version include the "E-Sys_Setup_3_24_3_RC_b38445.exe" installer, or is it the post installed E-Sys folder?


I have both and I'll post them both. I'm tired of people wanting to charge $$ for things that take them 2 minutes to make. Why make a Token for a year when you can make it for 99 years and takes them the same time? Some people need to get real jobs...


----------



## andyinflitwick (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi All, I'm also after the software to code my F20. I've given the Pirate-Bay torrent a go but unfortunately there are no seeders. Please can someone kindly send me a link?

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

It's not quite that simple though. 

The Token is worthless without the patch, hence my question about the E-Sys version you have posted. If it is the .exe installer, then there is no way it is patched.

And the patch files are generally E-Sys version specific, so even if you have a 99 year .EST Token, a new E-Sys version still requires a new patch.

And lastly, occasionally new E-Sys requires an entirely new token construction be developed. The .EST Token that works with E-Sys 3.24.x, will not work with newer E-Sys 3.25.x.


----------



## gerald325i (Mar 5, 2014)

Sounds like you're part of the problem and not the solution then! How about SHARING WHAT YOU HAVE instead of CHARGING.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Excuse me? I am just laying out the facts. 

I don't sell anything. I have zero commercial interest in anything BMW related, and I have given away more to the BMW community then you can possibly fathom.


----------



## gerald325i (Mar 5, 2014)

Well, it's a bit frustrating for all these guys starting out and instead of having this somewhere for everyone to download you're having to PM each person, so I figured you are either an angel or you're making a livelihood out of this...if I'm terribly mistaken, then excuse me. I apologize. Now let's find a way of putting this out for everyone to access. It's not like these tokens have to be individualized...so why are we finding pieces here and pieces there, and having to pay $50 for a one year token...something is not right...


----------



## GrouiK (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi,

Can you send me the E-Sys version 3.25.3 ?

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

No. E-Sys 3.25.3 has bugs, so it is not being distributed. E-Sys 3.24.3 still is.


----------



## GrouiK (Apr 9, 2014)

That's a fast response ! :yikes:

I already have this version, but my token is working with the E-Sys 3.25.3 only :/


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Your token should work with any version. It is the patch that is E-Sys version specific. Where did you get your Token solution from?


----------



## GrouiK (Apr 9, 2014)

From a friend.
I'll try with the previous version, thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Hmm, I am guessing then that your same friend can also share 3.25.3.


----------



## GrouiK (Apr 9, 2014)

We didn't have enough bandwidth to send 7GB files 
It's easier to find somebody who already upload the software.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

But the E-Sys 3.25.3 you are asking about is only 60 Mb.

The PSdZData Lite is 7 Gb.


----------



## GrouiK (Apr 9, 2014)

You're right, he send me the good version. I'll try tonight.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

The good version of what?


----------



## GrouiK (Apr 9, 2014)

The "good" version for my car : 3.25.3.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Except it isn't a good version as I wrote above. It has bugs in it.

PM sent.


----------



## bmw_f10 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi shawnsheridan
Did you have the latest psdzdata 52.1? 

Thank You


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmw_f10 said:


> Hi shawnsheridan
> Did you have the latest psdzdata 52.1?
> 
> Thank You


PM sent.


----------



## StevenBTO (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please send me a link to the latest E-sys and psdzdata?

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

StevenBTO said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send me a link to the latest E-sys and psdzdata?
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## StanTheMan82 (Oct 8, 2007)

Wanna try some coding too on my 2011 F11.
Could you send me a link to E-Sys and PSDZDATA?
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

StanTheMan82 said:


> Wanna try some coding too on my 2011 F11.
> Could you send me a link to E-Sys and PSDZDATA?
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## andrerung (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please send me a link to the latest E-sys and psdzdata?

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

andrerung said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send me a link to the latest E-sys and psdzdata?
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## Elt0n (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi Shawn,
I got psdzdata v. 52.1, but there is the file "cafd_000000f9-007_009_006" (or "cafd_000000f9.caf.007_009_006" ?) missing, which is needed to code the "HU_ENTRY" section. Do you know, if this file is in psdzdata v. 52.2; and if yes, could you please give me a download link for it? The car, on which I make the coding, is a BMW F20, built March-April 2014. Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, it is.

PM sent.


----------



## stevers (Oct 20, 2013)

Could someone please send me links to the current E-sys and psdzdata? My friend has asked me to code his F10.

Thanks in advance!
-Steve


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

stevers said:


> Could someone please send me links to the current E-sys and psdzdata? My friend has asked me to code his F10.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> -Steve


PM sent.


----------



## bigbrian (Apr 19, 2014)

If anyone can link me so I can download the latest E-sys and psdzdata that would be awesome. I need to code my F12. Thanks!

Brian


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bigbrian said:


> If anyone can link me so I can download the latest E-sys and psdzdata that would be awesome. I need to code my F12. Thanks!
> 
> Brian


PM sent.


----------



## bmworker (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi there,

can someone please send me a link where i can download the right version of E-Sys and psdzdata to code my 2012 F30 328i? 

Thank you very much!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmworker said:


> Hi there,
> 
> can someone please send me a link where i can download the right version of E-Sys and psdzdata to code my 2012 F30 328i?
> 
> Thank you very much!


PM sent.


----------



## okohle (Apr 22, 2014)

If anyone can link me so I can download the latest E-sys and psdzdata that would be awesome. I need to code my F12. Thanks!

Oli


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

okohle said:


> If anyone can link me so I can download the latest E-sys and psdzdata that would be awesome. I need to code my F12. Thanks!
> 
> Oli


PM sent.


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

shawn can you please help me for a data 52 lite link? Thanks Vince


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vince59 said:


> shawn can you please help me for a data 52 lite link? Thanks Vince


I replied to your PM.


----------



## daniely30 (Dec 1, 2013)

Where can i purchase a token?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

daniely30 said:


> Where can i purchase a token?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


akiss or TokenMaster.


----------



## dliu123 (Feb 7, 2014)

Shawn,

Can you pm me the link to E-sys and psdzdata.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dliu123 said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Can you pm me the link to E-sys and psdzdata.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## maverick1979 (Apr 23, 2014)

Dear Shawn,

Can you pm me the link to E-sys and psdzdata for my F10 520d 2011?

Thanks in advance


----------



## duffy6 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi,

can you pm me the link to E-sys and psdzdata for F11?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maverick1979 said:


> Dear Shawn,
> 
> Can you pm me the link to E-sys and psdzdata for my F10 520d 2011?
> 
> Thanks in advance





duffy6 said:


> Hi,
> 
> can you pm me the link to E-sys and psdzdata for F11?
> 
> Thanks


PM's sent.


----------



## marvlittle (Apr 25, 2014)

Shawn,

Can you pm me the link to E-sys and psdzdata.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

marvlittle said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Can you pm me the link to E-sys and psdzdata.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## fow135 (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi,

I would appreciate a link for software and data files for coding 2014 m135i. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fow135 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would appreciate a link for software and data files for coding 2014 m135i. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## yhrioy (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi
I got my car updated to I-Step F010-14-03-502. (original was F010-10-09-525)
I've got E-Sys 3.24.3/pzdata 51.3. So far this seems to work with my current I-Step, but for to be sure, can you please send me a link to pzdata 52.1?
- Riku


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

yhrioy said:


> Hi
> I got my car updated to I-Step F010-14-03-502. (original was F010-10-09-525)
> I've got E-Sys 3.24.3/pzdata 51.3. So far this seems to work with my current I-Step, but for to be sure, can you please send me a link to pzdata 52.1?
> - Riku


PM sent.


----------



## mvaccaro (Apr 30, 2014)

*Trying to get ready to code an F22*

Trying to get ready to code an F22 and wondering if you can you direct me where to get the e-sys, token and files ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mvaccaro said:


> Trying to get ready to code an F22 and wondering if you can you direct me where to get the e-sys, token and files ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## integrale (Apr 30, 2014)

If anyone can link me so I can download the latest E-sys and psdzdata that would be awesome. I need to code my F25. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

integrale said:


> If anyone can link me so I can download the latest E-sys and psdzdata that would be awesome. I need to code my F25. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## 2tek (May 1, 2014)

Hello All,

I just got a new BMW, my first Bimmer but not necessarily the first in the family...(the wife had a 1 series which i traded in to get this F10 (LCi 2014 Build).

It was an ex-Demo model with 6km on the clock so i couldn't spec it as i liked.

On getting the vehicle i realised it didn't have EBT (I believe thats the option for streaming Bluetooth audio). I can receive phone calls over BT.

Google brought me here and i have read through the posts.

This is what my VIN showed that i have as standard.

S6NHA Hands-free with USB interface
S606A Navigation system Business

I believe i can code to activate the EBT feature.

Can Shawn kindly PM with necessary details to the link.

Where can i locate the Combox of the vehicle?

How do i know what kind of HU that i have? NBT, CIC etc

Does anyone sell the cable here? i will need that too plus shipping to Ireland!

Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You have 606 Navigation Business, so you have neither CIC nor NBT. In a brand new 2014 F10 with 606, you probly have HU_ENTRYNAV head unit, and Combox is built into it. You will know for sure when you read SVT with E-Sys.

PM sent.


----------



## 2tek (May 1, 2014)

Hi Shawn. Many thanks for the prompt response.

Will I be able to enable EBT with this 606 entry level head unit?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You should be able to.


----------



## killerpingui (May 2, 2014)

Hi Guys

I'm from Paris and I just got my F25 2014 and as you I just have a 6NH bluetooth so I can't play my sounds on my car...

I was thinking to order the upgrade with Bimmer Tech which is asking me for 167€ to do the upgrade.

I'm reading that it's possible and not complicated to do it by myself.

So could you confirm me that I need to buy a ODB cable and the E-sys software?

Could you please help me.

ps: I will read all the posts to try to have informations by myself


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

killerpingui said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I'm from Paris and I just got my F25 2014 and as you I just have a 6NH bluetooth so I can't play my sounds on my car...
> 
> ...


See my post here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8020396&postcount=7

PM sent.


----------



## killerpingui (May 2, 2014)

Thanks a lot


----------



## killerpingui (May 2, 2014)

Hi Shawn

For this part:
Step 2. VO Code Head Unit
Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Right-Click on HU_NBT (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.

It's in the expert mode, Coding?

Thanks


----------



## Zulbat (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi shawn I get a problem reading REM module says cafd not found do you think new psdzdata lite version would fix this?


----------



## maroondestroyer (May 3, 2014)

Hi, I have just purchased a F31 which I pick up next week (cant wait) and I am intrigued by the coding to enhance the pleasure of my car but seem to struggle finding the software. I see that kind people send links to the software needed. would be kind enough to send me a link please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

killerpingui said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> For this part:
> Step 2. VO Code Head Unit
> ...


Yes.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fraidoon said:


> Hello Shawn. Can you please also send me the link to E-Sys and the files. It would be greatly appreciated. I have an F30 335xi
> 
> Thank you in advance


PM sent.


----------



## Snapper692 (Aug 10, 2004)

Can I get the link as well?  Have a 2014 X3 x2.8i F25......

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Snapper692 said:


> Can I get the link as well?  Have a 2014 X3 x2.8i F25......
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Snapper692 (Aug 10, 2004)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Awesome, thanks!! :thumbup:


----------



## fraidoon (May 13, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


thank you Shawn, you are the man. I am sure once I get started on it i will have more questions but for now many many thanks.


----------



## Snapper692 (Aug 10, 2004)

f30_Msport said:


> dear shawnsheridan,
> i downloaded E-sys perfectly and now I'm trying to download the psdzdata files. there is a slight problem, the files will not download. is there another download link you can give me that will work?


I seem to be having the same issue.....I can get between 18% - 32% then it stops.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Snapper692 said:


> I seem to be having the same issue.....I can get between 18% - 32% then it stops.


PM sent.


----------



## Snapper692 (Aug 10, 2004)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Awesome.....and thanks again!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ultracain (May 16, 2014)

can i have a pm to? thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ultracain said:


> can i have a pm to? thx


PM sent.


----------



## giszmo2002 (May 19, 2014)

Hello Shawn,

.. can you please leave also the link to get E-Sys and the files.

.. I would be very grateful

.. sincerely yours giszmo2002


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

giszmo2002 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> .. can you please leave also the link to get E-Sys and the files.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## mitobo (May 20, 2014)

Hello Shawn,

waiting for a brand new F11 LCI to be delivered next month, I already have the cable but missing the software, could you help me?

Thanks in advance,

mitobo


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mitobo said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> waiting for a brand new F11 LCI to be delivered next month, I already have the cable but missing the software, could you help me?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## mrdirosa (Jun 15, 2006)

I have a F31 on order, and am already picking out what I want to code when it arrives. Can you please send me the software required?

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mrdirosa said:


> I have a F31 on order, and am already picking out what I want to code when it arrives. Can you please send me the software required?
> 
> Thanks,
> Michael


PM sent.


----------



## jo930 (May 20, 2014)

Hi,

I am looking for the software for my F11 2010. Could you send me a PM?

Thanks in advance,
Johannes


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jo930 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for the software for my F11 2010. Could you send me a PM?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## wopv76 (May 22, 2014)

Hi,

I have a 2013 F10, Could you send me PM for the latest E-sys?

Thanks!
Vincent


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wopv76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a 2013 F10, Could you send me PM for the latest E-sys?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## mbfanos (May 20, 2014)

Could you PM me how to get the softwares needed? Really appreciate it.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

thuannguyen said:


> Could you PM me how to get the softwares needed? Really appreciate it.


PM sent.


----------



## Postkutsche (May 30, 2014)

Hello I'm new here. Could I get also information about the software? 
Would be very nice.:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Postkutsche said:


> Hello I'm new here. Could I get also information about the software?
> Would be very nice.:thumbup:


PM sent.


----------



## pemilsson (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi, I have a 11 X3 35i, looking for link to the software
Best regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pemilsson said:


> Hi, I have a 11 X3 35i, looking for link to the software
> Best regards


PM sent.


----------



## shadowx360 (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi, can you please send me a link for E-sys that would work on a 2012 F30 328i and the version number of the psdzdata that work with it? I'm not sure which version of psdzdata I'm supposed to download.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shadowx360 said:


> Hi, can you please send me a link for E-sys that would work on a 2012 F30 328i and the version number of the psdzdata that work with it? I'm not sure which version of psdzdata I'm supposed to download.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## cmeister (May 31, 2014)

Hi, could you please send me the link for psdzdata and esys for a 2014 528xi. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cmeister said:


> Hi, could you please send me the link for psdzdata and esys for a 2014 528xi. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## iklo (Jan 17, 2011)

Please send me a link too. 14 F10 535. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

iklo said:


> Please send me a link too. 14 F10 535. Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## daniely30 (Dec 1, 2013)

Shawn please can you drop a link for me, damn computer crashed. Thanks


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

daniely30 said:


> Shawn please can you drop a link for me, damn computer crashed. Thanks
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


PM sent.


----------



## klayman (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi Shawnsheridian,

coming here from a German forum and desperately looking for the data. I'd be pleased if you could send me a pm as well.

Thank you.
Klayman


----------



## nyczyar (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

May I also get the e-sys and psdzdata files? thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

klayman said:


> Hi Shawnsheridian,
> 
> coming here from a German forum and desperately looking for the data. I'd be pleased if you could send me a pm as well.
> 
> ...





nyczyar said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> May I also get the e-sys and psdzdata files? thanks


PM's sent.


----------



## julesandtrish (Mar 2, 2006)

Hello, can you send me the link that would work for a 2014 f10 e-sys & psz data files? Thanks for your help in advance. Great work. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

julesandtrish said:


> Hello, can you send me the link that would work for a 2014 f10 e-sys & psz data files? Thanks for your help in advance. Great work.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


PM sent.


----------



## kuRSAd (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

I have F30 320d and I interested E-Sys. Could you send me links for E-sys & psz data files?

Thanks for your help.

Thanks,

Kursad


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kuRSAd said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I have F30 320d and I interested E-Sys. Could you send me links for E-sys & psz data files?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## JuancaROD (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi Shawn, can you please send links for E-sys and PSZ data files? I drive an F10 M5.

Thank you,

JUAN


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JuancaROD said:


> Hi Shawn, can you please send links for E-sys and PSZ data files? I drive an F10 M5.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> JUAN


PM sent.


----------



## JuancaROD (Jun 4, 2014)

^^^ That was quick. Thank you!


----------



## Daniele F (Jun 4, 2014)

Please send me a link too. Dec 12 F20 118i. Thanks!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Daniele F said:


> Please send me a link too. Dec 12 F20 118i. Thanks!!!


PM sent.


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

hi shawnsheridan
please send me the link too. F11 530xd 04.2013

thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nobody_47 said:


> hi shawnsheridan
> please send me the link too. F11 530xd 04.2013
> 
> thx


PM sent.


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

absolutely great.

thank you :thumbup:


----------



## muclover (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi Shawn,
I would like to have the package for my 2010 F10 530d. 
Thanks in advance and best regards
Mike


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

muclover said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I would like to have the package for my 2010 F10 530d.
> Thanks in advance and best regards
> Mike


PM sent.


----------



## Tuura6 (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi,

I have an 2011 F11 520D. Can you please give me a link for the right E-sys and psdzdata that work for me? 
I'm not sure which version of psdzdata I'm supposed to download.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tuura6 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have an 2011 F11 520D. Can you please give me a link for the right E-sys and psdzdata that work for me?
> I'm not sure which version of psdzdata I'm supposed to download.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## gkauto (Dec 7, 2013)

Hi!
I have problem with coding F10 2012 led retrofit(3.18),can you help me with news E-sys.
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gkauto said:


> Hi!
> I have problem with coding F10 2012 led retrofit(3.18),can you help me with news E-sys.
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Kborg (May 14, 2014)

Hi
I kindly request an E-sys version for a F20 116d. It would be very much appreciated if you could send me a link.

BR 
K


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kborg said:


> Hi
> I kindly request an E-sys version for a F20 116d. It would be very much appreciated if you could send me a link.
> 
> BR
> K


PM sent.


----------



## Smitty0881 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi. I have a 2010 F02 and I need the correct E-sys and psdzdata. Thanks.


-Smitty


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Smitty0881 said:


> Hi. I have a 2010 F02 and I need the correct E-sys and psdzdata. Thanks.
> 
> -Smitty


PM sent.


----------



## amelton (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Can you provide the ESYS and data for 2014 535d?

Cheers.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

amelton said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you provide the ESYS and data for 2014 535d?
> 
> Cheers.


PM sent.


----------



## Landratte (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi. 
I have a 04/2013 F31 and I need E-sys and psdzdata. 
Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Landratte said:


> Hi.
> I have a 04/2013 F31 and I need E-sys and psdzdata.
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## yreiser (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi Shawn!
Could you send me the links to the latest Rheingold? Many thanxx in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

No, I can't. I don't use it.


----------



## klaus56 (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi Shawn,
I kindly request an E-sys version for a F31 320D from 02/2014. It would be very much appreciated if you could send me a link.
Greets from Germany


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

klaus56 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I kindly request an E-sys version for a F31 320D from 02/2014. It would be very much appreciated if you could send me a link.
> Greets from Germany


PM sent.


----------



## tokas (Jun 19, 2014)

Hey Shawn,
I kindly request an E-sys version for a F11 520D from 12/2010. Many many thanks


----------



## yreiser (Jun 1, 2012)

Could I also have the latest links please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tokas said:


> Hey Shawn,
> I kindly request an E-sys version for a F11 520D from 12/2010. Many many thanks





yreiser said:


> Could I also have the latest links please?


PM's sent.


----------



## ToSa (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi Shawn,
could you please share the links?
I have a 4/2013 F11 520d.
Thx!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ToSa said:


> Hi Shawn,
> could you please share the links?
> I have a 4/2013 F11 520d.
> Thx!


PM sent.


----------



## Knarff (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Could you send me the links for E-sys & psz data files, for coding an F06 640D 2014 ?

Thanks for your help.

Thanks,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Knarff said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you send me the links for E-sys & psz data files, for coding an F06 640D 2014 ?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## cdcmhogan (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi, 

I have a 2014 i3 Rex Need E-sys and psdzdata.

Thanks,

CH


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cdcmhogan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a 2014 i3 Rex Need E-sys and psdzdata.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## ALTTech (Apr 28, 2003)

Shawn, Looking for E-Sys and PSdZData X5 2014 Build will be 07/2014! A couple of more weeks!!! If you can send me Thanks!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

altempera said:


> Shawn, Looking for E-Sys and PSdZData X5 2014 Build will be 07/2014! A couple of more weeks!!! If you can send me Thanks!!


I tried to reply to your PM, but you have Private Messages (and Visitor Messages) disabled:

_altempera has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her._


----------



## ALTTech (Apr 28, 2003)

hm.. Now let me see where that was set!!


----------



## ALTTech (Apr 28, 2003)

ok should be good now!


----------



## Individualizer (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi, Could you please send me the download link?
I want to code my 2013/07 F20 M135i..
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Individualizer said:


> Hi, Could you please send me the download link?
> I want to code my 2013/07 F20 M135i..
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## KARR (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi Shawn, I have a 2012 F10...manufactured in Nov 11...can you help me figure out where I can download the esys software from and can i download the latest version? Also will I need to download anything additionally? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

KARR said:


> Hi Shawn, I have a 2012 F10...manufactured in Nov 11...can you help me figure out where I can download the esys software from and can i download the latest version? Also will I need to download anything additionally? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Justus* (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

I have same humble request that you send me information from where I can download the latest esys software. Please can you also add other necessary information what to download beside esys to start coding. I have F11 2011... 

Thanks!


----------



## KAIser0815 (Jul 31, 2014)

Hey Shawn, could you please send me the stuff I need for the F36? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Justus* said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I have same humble request that you send me information from where I can download the latest esys software. Please can you also add other necessary information what to download beside esys to start coding. I have F11 2011...
> 
> Thanks!





KAIser0815 said:


> Hey Shawn, could you please send me the stuff I need for the F36? Thanks!


PM's sent.


----------



## grahambell (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi Shawn 

I would be really grateful if you could point me in the right direction for the download. 
Kind Regards
Graham


----------



## grahambell (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi Shawn 

I would be really grateful if you could point me in the right direction for the download. 
Kind Regards
Graham


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

grahambell said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> I would be really grateful if you could point me in the right direction for the download.
> Kind Regards
> Graham


PM sent.


----------



## mrdirosa (Jun 15, 2006)

I have v.52.3 of PSdZData_Lite, and saw that there is now a v.53 out. Is there any reason to upgrade, and how exactly do you do that? 

Could you please send me the link to v.53 if I should upgrade?

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mrdirosa said:


> I have v.52.3 of PSdZData_Lite, and saw that there is now a v.53 out. Is there any reason to upgrade, and how exactly do you do that?
> 
> Could you please send me the link to v.53 if I should upgrade?
> 
> ...


There are only 2 reasons to ever upgrade your PSdZData:

1) The dealer programmed your car, and you can no longer read all ECU's with your current PSdZData version.

2) You are going to program (flash) the car yourself.

Replacing a working set of PSdZData with a newer version otherwise accomplishes absolutely nothing.

To upgrade, simply delete your existing PSdZData folder and replace it with the new one. Do NOT copy it on top of the old one and merge them.

PM sent.


----------



## fshine (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi Shawn - Could you please PM me the link as well? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fshine said:


> Hi Shawn - Could you please PM me the link as well? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## savulescucostin (Aug 2, 2014)

*M135i dash logo*

Hi guys,

can you please tell me what software do I need to change the dash logo from my M135i (F20) from "M Performance" to big "M135i". My car is from 04.2013 and I think the new logo was introduced since 03.2014 (F21)?

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Just flash KOMBI with E-Sys and latest PSdZData.


----------



## grahambell (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi Shawn 

I wanted to say thanks for the PM all installed and working, much appreciated 

Regards 
Graham


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

grahambell said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> I wanted to say thanks for the PM all installed and working, much appreciated
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## savulescucostin (Aug 2, 2014)

*Software for M135i*

Hi,

Can you please send me download links for E-Sys and latest PSdZData? I want to flash KOMBI in order to get the new M135i dash logo.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

savulescucostin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please send me download links for E-Sys and latest PSdZData? I want to flash KOMBI in order to get the new M135i dash logo.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## miloc (Jun 10, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Can u send me the link as well? Thanks.:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

miloc said:


> Can u send me the link as well? Thanks.:thumbup:


PM sent.


----------



## ReitiRight (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi,

Can you please send me download links for E-Sys and latest PSdZData? 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ReitiRight said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please send me download links for E-Sys and latest PSdZData?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## Drtjxtz (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi,

Can you please send me download links for E-Sys and latest PSdZData? 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Drtjxtz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please send me download links for E-Sys and latest PSdZData?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## Knarff (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi Shawn, could you please send me the link of de newest PSdZData.
Thanks !!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Knarff said:


> Hi Shawn, could you please send me the link of de newest PSdZData.
> Thanks !!


PM sent.


----------



## tomjc (Apr 3, 2013)

Hello.

could you please send me the latest psdzdata.

Thanks for your everytime support.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tomjc said:


> Hello.
> 
> could you please send me the latest psdzdata.
> 
> Thanks for your everytime support.


PM sent.


----------



## Individualizer (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Shawn. Thanks for the PM, but there is no Ediabas folder required? I would like to install the latest navigation maps (Europe next 2014-2) and generate an FSC code for that..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Individualizer said:


> Hi Shawn. Thanks for the PM, but there is no Ediabas folder required? I would like to install the latest navigation maps (Europe next 2014-2) and generate an FSC code for that..


EDIABAS is not needed at all. E-Sys doesn't use it.

PM sent.


----------



## gcool (Jul 29, 2014)

Hello !!

Thx to Shawn i have installed E-Sys 3.24.3 with psdzdata 54.3
i am waiting for my ENET cable on order.

my question is: do i need a EST token and patch files to do some coding?

i have an X320d/2014 coming in NOV (F25)
i am looking to implement the LIM function i have today on my 520d.
i saw a post at:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=669435

do i need a token for this?

thx
G.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes. You will need to FDL Code LIM and FDL Coding requires a Token solution.


----------



## gcool (Jul 29, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes. You will need to FDL Code LIM and FDL Coding requires a Token solution.


Thx Shawn. 
Sorry for my newbie questions
G.


----------



## JanAssen (Aug 8, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi,

Can you please send me download links for E-Sys and latest PSdZData? I want to flash RTTI on Active
Thank you in advance.


----------



## gtdave (Aug 8, 2014)

Like the other folks here, I would sincerely appreciate the links download the appropriate tools to work with a 2009 750Li / F02. Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JanAssen said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please send me download links for E-Sys and latest PSdZData? I want to flash RTTI on Active
> Thank you in advance.





gtdave said:


> Like the other folks here, I would sincerely appreciate the links download the appropriate tools to work with a 2009 750Li / F02. Thank you!


PM's sent.


----------



## Stefan_1986 (Aug 8, 2014)

Hello, 

that's my second post in this community!

I searched for a while esys and the usefully files for it. I heared that you shawn can help me too.

I found also on bimmer a lot of information how to use! Only the software and the files are missing. 



Thanks for your answer! :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Stefan_1986 said:


> ...
> I searched for a while esys and the usefully files for it. I heared that you shawn can help me too.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BewBR said:


> Can you please send me download links for E-Sys and latest PSdZData? For my 2014 F30?
> 
> Thanks :thumbup:


PM sent.


----------



## mobius_grob (Aug 22, 2014)

Can you possibly send me download links for E-Sys and latest PSdZData for my 2014 F82?

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mobius_grob said:


> Can you possibly send me download links for E-Sys and latest PSdZData for my 2014 F82?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


PM sent.


----------



## MrPoman (Jan 24, 2014)

Hello Shawn,

Could you please PM me a link to the latest PSdZData? The 51.3 I have is giving errors coding the FRM on my 2014 F10. Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MrPoman said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Could you please PM me a link to the latest PSdZData? The 51.3 I have is giving errors coding the FRM on my 2014 F10. Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## pierreye (Aug 31, 2013)

Please PM me the latest E-Sys and latest PSdZData. Just updated F10 2013 software to latest version by service center


----------



## Loys118Da (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Could you PM me the link.
Want to try coding 6NH to 6NS on my 2014 F20.
Found out i have the telematics combox in the trunk.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pierreye said:


> Please PM me the latest E-Sys and latest PSdZData. Just updated F10 2013 software to latest version by service center





Loys118Da said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you PM me the link.
> Want to try coding 6NH to 6NS on my 2014 F20.
> ...


PM's sent.


----------



## maxbxto (Aug 22, 2014)

could i also get a PM with downloadlink for E-Sys
thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maxbxto said:


> could i also get a PM with downloadlink for E-Sys
> thx


PM sent.


----------



## Azarig (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi Shawn, can I please also get a download link for e-sys and psdzdata


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Azarig said:


> Hi Shawn, can I please also get a download link for e-sys and psdzdata


PM sent.


----------



## kiwix5 (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Shawn, and me as well...can I please also get a download link for e-sys and psdzdata


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kiwix5 said:


> Hi Shawn, and me as well...can I please also get a download link for e-sys and psdzdata


PM sent.


----------



## 403367 (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Shawn,
can I please also get a download link for e-sys and psdzdata


----------



## 403367 (Aug 25, 2014)

-


----------



## Rändy2 (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Shawn,


can I please also get a download link for e-sys and psdzdata


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

comvu said:


> Hi Shawn,
> can I please also get a download link for e-sys and psdzdata





Rändy said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> can I please also get a download link for e-sys and psdzdata


PM's sent.


----------



## m3tan (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi Shawn,

May I please get a download link for e-sys and psdzdata.

'15 F36 GC

Many thanks!


----------



## TedMosby (Aug 27, 2014)

Me too please. 
Thanks!


----------



## BeamerP (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi Shawn,
can you send me the link for E-Sys and psdzdata?
I would like to have some fun with my F11 

Thank You!


----------



## LITflyer (Aug 8, 2014)

Shawn, could you please send me the link? Since you pointed out that I don't need a dedicated machine, I'm going to try coding my '15 F25 myself. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

m3tan said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> May I please get a download link for e-sys and psdzdata.
> 
> ...





TedMosby said:


> Me too please.
> Thanks!





BeamerP said:


> Hi Shawn,
> can you send me the link for E-Sys and psdzdata?
> I would like to have some fun with my F11
> 
> Thank You!





LITflyer said:


> Shawn, could you please send me the link? Since you pointed out that I don't need a dedicated machine, I'm going to try coding my '15 F25 myself. Thanks!


PM's sent.


----------



## zepointem (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi Shawn,


can I please also get a download link for e-sys and psdzdata?

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zepointem said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> can I please also get a download link for e-sys and psdzdata?
> 
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## pfreidl90 (Aug 29, 2014)

Me too please


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pfreidl90 said:


> Me too please


PM sent.


----------



## Medo (Aug 30, 2014)

*F30 coding*

Hello Shawn,

Would you please share the download link for e-sys and psdzdata?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Medo said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Would you please share the download link for e-sys and psdzdata?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## klaus56 (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi Shawn,


can I please also get a download link for the newest psdzdata files.

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

klaus56 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> can I please also get a download link for the newest psdzdata files.
> 
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## TedMosby (Aug 27, 2014)

Hey
Built my cable and enabled enhanced BT yesterday. Very cool! Token is on the way!
Much MUCH thanks to ShawnSheridan. :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## TedMosby (Aug 27, 2014)

Ok so I've encountered a problem with esys;
Enabling expanded bluetooth went smooth as silk. I went ahead and got a token(no patch) and installed it etc. Everything goes fine until i make changes to the SVT. At which time the FA will not activate or, if I activate the FA before making changes it becomes inactive, making it impossible to code. Anyone encountered this? What am I missing here?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Close E-Esys, Reopen it and try again. Do not Save FA first, and make sure you are in the Coding module.


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

I had the same problem.
I tried to make a offline coding. When I was finish, I did a reconnect and tried to activate the FA. But this does not work. :dunno:

I did the same coding again online-without disconnect- and this works.

Will try it on Weekend again with offline. Maybe I did anything wrong.


----------



## TedMosby (Aug 27, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Close E-Esys, Reopen it and try again. Do not Save FA first, and make sure you are in the Coding module.


Not saving FA first did the trick! Seems odd, but it worked.
Thanks again!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

It is a quirk in E-Sys. If you save FA, then you must open it in the Editor, Save it, and then load it in Coding module. You can't go straight to Coding after an FA Save.


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

Ok, I will try it in weekend. 

Thank you!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## AnCap (Sep 4, 2014)

*Like to coding files.*

Shawn, could I please get a PM with download location for the files? My cable is arriving today and am looking forward to coding my 328d!

Thanks!


----------



## sbarr (Sep 14, 2014)

*E-Sys*

HI

Please can you send me download links for E-Sys and latest PSdZData?

Thanks Sean


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sbarr said:


> HI
> 
> Please can you send me download links for E-Sys and latest PSdZData?
> 
> Thanks Sean


PM sent.


----------



## sbarr (Sep 14, 2014)

Thx


----------



## foerg (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Shawn,

can you please send me download links for E-Sys and latest PSdZData?

Thanks a lot 
Foerg


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

foerg said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> can you please send me download links for E-Sys and latest PSdZData?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi Shawn may I have a valdi link to esys. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vince59 said:


> Hi Shawn may I have a valdi link to esys. Thanks


I replied to your PM.


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

I hope my avatar will stay now. My wife is really upset with the mod


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vince59 said:


> I hope my avatar will stay now. My wife is really upset with the mod


...and I'm upset too....


----------



## lilli2 (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi shawn,

please can i also have the links for latest E-Sys and PSdZData?

Thanks a lot on this time

lilli


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lilli2 said:


> Hi shawn,
> 
> please can i also have the links for latest E-Sys and PSdZData?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## mifi79 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please send me download links for E-Sys and latest PSdZData, at your convenience?

Thank you much!

Mike


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mifi79 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send me download links for E-Sys and latest PSdZData, at your convenience?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Hokie 335i (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Shawn,

Have a new F15 coming in a few weeks and I'm looking to do some coding. I ordered the ENET cable but need the software, could you please PM me the download links?

Thanks!


----------



## Hokie 335i (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Shawn,

Have a new F15 coming in a few weeks and I'm looking to do some coding. I ordered the ENET cable but need the software, could you please PM me the download links?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Hokie 335i said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Have a new F15 coming in a few weeks and I'm looking to do some coding. I ordered the ENET cable but need the software, could you please PM me the download links?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## d3nnisc (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please send me download links for E-Sys and latest PSdZData, when you have time?

Thank you!

Dennis


----------



## SATHUNTER (Sep 19, 2014)

Hello, I want to start coding my new F31. Can you provide a link for the latest E-SYS and PSdZData.

Thanks in advance

Mark


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

d3nnisc said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send me download links for E-Sys and latest PSdZData, when you have time?
> 
> ...





SATHUNTER said:


> Hello, I want to start coding my new F31. Can you provide a link for the latest E-SYS and PSdZData.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Mark


PM's sent.


----------



## radarguy (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please send me download links for E-Sys and the latest PSdZData for my new F15?

Thanks for all the extraordinary work that you do.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

guil0205 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like have a link for download softwares ( Esys & psdzdata) for my mini F56S.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## locque (Oct 14, 2014)

Hello,

I would like the links for e-sys and psdzdata. I have a BMW F10. Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

locque said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like the links for e-sys and psdzdata. I have a BMW F10. Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## zastava5000 (Oct 15, 2014)

*Esys*

Hi folks,

can anybody help me finding the latest e-sys and psdzdata für my F10 LCI.

Thanks a lot !


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zastava5000 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> can anybody help me finding the latest e-sys and psdzdata für my F10 LCI.
> 
> Thanks a lot !


PM sent.


----------



## jonis (Oct 15, 2014)

hi, also need the latest esys


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jonis said:


> hi, also need the latest esys


3.24.3 is still where I am at.


----------



## Bmw530xd (Oct 18, 2014)

Hello Shawnsheridan

I would like to get links for e-sys and psdzdata. I have a BMW F10 with I-step 14-03-503.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bmw530xd said:


> Hello Shawnsheridan
> 
> I would like to get links for e-sys and psdzdata. I have a BMW F10 with I-step 14-03-503.


PM sent.


----------



## weiss118dxdrive (Oct 19, 2014)

Hi ShawnSheridan,

I'd like to change the 6NH (Standard BT) with 6NS (Enhanched BT) on my f21 MY2013, I read many posts here and downloaded the step by step guides ... now I'm quite sure how to change 6NH with 6NS, even if asking to service custumers they said is not possible because some hw is missing ... 
I asked if you please can help me sending the links to E-Sys and the last psdzdata file.

Thanks


----------



## weiss118dxdrive (Oct 19, 2014)

Hi ShawnSheridan,

I'd like to change the 6NH (Standard BT) with 6NS (Enhanched BT) on my f21 MY2013, I read many posts here and downloaded the step by step guides ... now I'm quite sure how to change 6NH with 6NS, even if asking to service custumers they said is not possible because some hw is missing ... 
I asked if you please can help me sending the links to E-Sys and the last psdzdata file.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

weiss118dxdrive said:


> Hi ShawnSheridan,
> 
> I'd like to change the 6NH (Standard BT) with 6NS (Enhanched BT) on my f21 MY2013, I read many posts here and downloaded the step by step guides ... now I'm quite sure how to change 6NH with 6NS, even if asking to service custumers they said is not possible because some hw is missing ...
> I asked if you please can help me sending the links to E-Sys and the last psdzdata file.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## mikessc (May 10, 2012)

Hi Shawn,

I would like to get links for e-sys and psdzdata.

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mikessc said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I would like to get links for e-sys and psdzdata.
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## scorpion7 (Oct 20, 2014)

Would also like to get links for e-sys and psdzdata.

THANKS!


----------



## scorpion7 (Oct 20, 2014)

Would also like to get links for e-sys and psdzdata.

THANKS!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

scorpion7 said:


> Would also like to get links for e-sys and psdzdata.
> 
> THANKS!


PM sent.


----------



## Silencethisnois (May 18, 2014)

Any chance of download link for the latest software? Thanks in advance!:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Silencethisnois said:


> Any chance of download link for the latest software? Thanks in advance!:thumbup:


PM sent.


----------



## RM135I (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi everybody !

I'm looking for the latest E-SYS... Do you have a link to download it ?
I would like to code some parameters on my M135I 

Thanks !


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RM135I said:


> Hi everybody !
> 
> I'm looking for the latest E-SYS... Do you have a link to download it ?
> I would like to code some parameters on my M135I
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Ian.m (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi 
Sorry another request for the E-sys software 

Could you PM the link please 

Thanks 

Ian


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ian.m said:


> Hi
> Sorry another request for the E-sys software
> 
> Could you PM the link please
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## skyjawa (Oct 23, 2014)

Another request please.

Many Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

skyjawa said:


> Another request please.
> 
> Many Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## cjban (Oct 23, 2014)

One more request please..

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cjban said:


> One more request please..
> 
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## RM135I (Oct 22, 2014)

Thank you very much shawnsheridan !

But I have a question about this 2 softwares... If I would like to code somes options on my M135I it's mandatory to install PSdZData AND E-SYS ??? I don't understand the difference between this 2 things... 

Bye


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RM135I said:


> Thank you very much shawnsheridan !
> 
> But I have a question about this 2 softwares... If I would like to code somes options on my M135I it's mandatory to install PSdZData AND E-SYS ??? I don't understand the difference between this 2 things...
> 
> Bye


Yes. E-Sys is the coding application only, and the PSddZData is the coding data files. Without PSdZData, E-Sys can not read and write data to car.


----------



## cjban (Oct 23, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes. E-Sys is the coding application only, and the PSddZData is the coding data files. Without PSdZData, E-Sys can not read and write data to car.


I have another question. Do we need the eSys Token for all code changes or can we make some of the changes without needing the Token?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cjban said:


> I have another question. Do we need the eSys Token for all code changes or can we make some of the changes without needing the Token?


You do not need a Token solution for VO Coding.

You do need a Token solution for FDL Coding.

95% of all coding is FDL Coding.


----------



## Silencethisnois (May 18, 2014)

Thanks a million! RE: tokens - do I need a token just to do basic coding? I just want to change 6NK to 6NS.

EDIT: I posted this before seeing the previous response


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Silencethisnois said:


> Thanks a million! RE: tokens - do I need a token just to do basic coding? I just want to change 6NK to 6NS...


6NK to 6NS is VO Coding, so for only it, you do not need a Token solution.

That said, while many people change 6NH to 6NS to gain Extended Bluetooth, since both 6NK & 6NS are Extended Bluetooth options, I do not know what you hope to gain by doing so.


----------



## NAL (Sep 18, 2008)

*i3 coding...*

...Hi Shawn. Will the latest E-Sys and PSdZ files work with my i3 coming in December?
I have now E-Sys 3.24.3 with PSdZ 4.8.1 that I use with my F10. Will this work?

Please send the links.

THANKS!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

PSdZ 4.8.1 is the core PSdZ library used by E-Sys and not the same as your PSdZData version.

As for your December arrival, I have no idea. It may come with the current PSdZData 54.0 on it, or maybe BMW AG releases new ISTA/P version prior to then, and it comes with it.


----------



## merlinx1 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi, link to download esys to code my f20 july 2012 please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

merlinx1 said:


> Hi, link to download esys to code my f20 july 2012 please?


PM sent on F30post.


----------



## Jorgenaz (Oct 27, 2014)

*help need*

hello i have a F20 116D ED 07/2013 and i have professional radio with cd, and whant to put a new NBT system, but here in Portugal are asking a lot of money to install and code . I need to buy to do the programming in my car ? I bought the codes from the BMW ? can provide the links to donwload the program . Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jorgenaz said:


> hello i have a F20 116D ED 07/2013 and i have professional radio with cd, and whant to put a new NBT system, but here in Portugal are asking a lot of money to install and code . I need to buy to do the programming in my car ? I bought the codes from the BMW ? can provide the links to donwload the program . Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## djrosso (Oct 28, 2014)

Hello,

One more request for E-Sys and do you happen to know where i can get the pin/token?

Thank you,


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

Can I have e-sys 3.26.1 ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

djrosso said:


> Hello,
> 
> One more request for E-Sys and do you happen to know where i can get the pin/token?
> 
> Thank you,


PM sent.


----------



## TinkyWinky (Oct 29, 2014)

*Software for coding F25*

Hello Gentlemen,

just picked up my brand new 2014 X3 F25 and would like to do some coding, but I am having a hard time finding all the latest software plus required addititional information like PIN/token to do it, could anyone help out?

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TinkyWinky said:


> Hello Gentlemen,
> 
> just picked up my brand new 2014 X3 F25 and would like to do some coding, but I am having a hard time finding all the latest software plus required addititional information like PIN/token to do it, could anyone help out?
> 
> Thanks a lot!!


PM sent.


----------



## Deikoo (Oct 31, 2014)

Another request for links to the files I need to code my F11 2011

Thanks!!


----------



## tbrinkman (Oct 31, 2014)

Could I have the software please?
F10 2010.

THanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Deikoo said:


> Another request for links to the files I need to code my F11 2011
> 
> Thanks!!





tbrinkman said:


> Could I have the software please?
> F10 2010.
> 
> THanks!


PM's sent.


----------



## jimbo12 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hello,

Could I have the software please? 

F25 2012

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jimbo12 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could I have the software please?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## hliang71 (Nov 2, 2014)

Hi shawn,
I am new to the F10 coding, I have 2014 bmw 550i, I want to download E-sys 3.24 with EST and pin, could you please refer me to the location where I can download it. I appreciate your helps.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hliang71 said:


> Hi shawn,
> I am new to the F10 coding, I have 2014 bmw 550i, I want to download E-sys 3.24 with EST and pin, could you please refer me to the location where I can download it. I appreciate your helps.


PM sent.


----------



## Jussi (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

I'm also looking for F1x complete coding package. Car software was upgraded by the service and now esys 3.18.4 with V45.1 psdzdata is not working. Can you give a hint where to look for?


----------



## Jussi (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

I'm also looking for F1x complete coding package. Car software was upgraded by the service and now esys 3.18.4 with V45.1 psdzdata is not working. Can you give a hint where to look for?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jussi said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I'm also looking for F1x complete coding package. Car software was upgraded by the service and now esys 3.18.4 with V45.1 psdzdata is not working. Can you give a hint where to look for?


PM sent.


----------



## Mrgadget (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi is it possible to send me a link for the latest PSDZDATA file?
i'm missing some files...

It is for the F34
3 GT 

thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mrgadget said:


> Hi is it possible to send me a link for the latest PSDZDATA file?
> i'm missing some files...
> 
> It is for the F34
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Wicky01 (Nov 4, 2014)

*e-net cable connection location F10 5 series*

Hi all,

Does somebody know where to connect the e-net cable physically in F10 5 series model? Thanks in advance!


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

Wicky01 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does somebody know where to connect the e-net cable physically in F10 5 series model? Thanks in advance!


In the drivers side of your car. You have the lever to open the bonnet and right behind there is a downwards-facing lid (beneath the steering wheel to the left - that is if you have lhd car  ). Open this small lid and your ENET cable goes right in. You might need a flashlight if you have low lighting conditions.

Actually, another user posted a pic that'll get you in the right direction:








http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7647114&postcount=25


----------



## solarspace (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please help me out with a link to the newest psdzdata? I'm getting:

File for "cafd_00000ded-003_012_025" not found!

After my car has been at the dealer yesterday 

Thanks!
Christiaan


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

solarspace said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please help me out with a link to the newest psdzdata? I'm getting:
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## bennywo22 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please help me out with a link to the newest psdzdata? I'm getting some file not found issue after dealer update. Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bennywo22 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please help me out with a link to the newest psdzdata? I'm getting some file not found issue after dealer update. Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi Shawn, Appreciated if you can send me the new psdzdata and E-sys link to my mailbox, [email protected] , Thanks a lot!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jackylooo said:


> Hi Shawn, Appreciated if you can send me the new psdzdata and E-sys link to my mailbox, [email protected] , Thanks a lot!


PM sent.


----------



## bukusuma (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi Shawn,

I'm from Indonesia with an F25 X3 that I want to try some coding on... Can you please help me out with the software please?

Thank you !

Bram


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bukusuma said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I'm from Indonesia with an F25 X3 that I want to try some coding on... Can you please help me out with the software please?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## zap1337 (Dec 1, 2014)

The right esys for my F30 would be great.
Thanks!


----------



## zap1337 (Dec 1, 2014)

The right esys for my F30 would be great.
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zap1337 said:


> The right esys for my F30 would be great.
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## uiznuff (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

new member here from Germany...
Even the cars get build here, nobody wants to help with these things... no warranty any more and so on...

Getting the SW and the latest psdzdata , could make my day.

I would apreciate if you could help me out.

Take care,
uiznuff


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

uiznuff said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> new member here from Germany...
> Even the cars get build here, nobody wants to help with these things... no warranty any more and so on...
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## uiznuff (Dec 1, 2014)

Wow, respons time 2 Minutes...

Thank you so much.

Uiznuff


----------



## iwantone (Jun 2, 2005)

Getting a new 2014 F01 and interested in coding it. Will also attempt to code a F12 and F10 cars for friends once i get my own done. Links to software appreciated..thanks in advance.


----------



## laser21 (Nov 29, 2014)

I also got my cable today! My F10 awaits orders, I just need the software  any help? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

iwantone said:


> Getting a new 2014 F01 and interested in coding it. Will also attempt to code a F12 and F10 cars for friends once i get my own done. Links to software appreciated..thanks in advance.





laser21 said:


> I also got my cable today! My F10 awaits orders, I just need the software  any help? Thanks


PM's sent.


----------



## norgar (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi to all 
Sorry another request for the E-sys software 

Could you please help me?
Just got my enet cable, and need and help to start coding  

Thanks 
Fabio


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

norgar said:


> Hi to all
> Sorry another request for the E-sys software
> 
> Could you please help me?
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## laser21 (Nov 29, 2014)

norgar said:


> Hi to all
> Sorry another request for the E-sys software
> 
> Could you please help me?
> ...


pm sent


----------



## norgar (Dec 1, 2014)

Many Many thanks ^^


----------



## dschumann (Dec 1, 2014)

Hello,

New to coding and looking for the appropriate SW for my 2013 528i. 

Thanks for your time.


----------



## grahammcm1888 (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks , your a legend !


----------



## bluposeidon (Nov 23, 2014)

thank you Shawn!, would you have even the files f series for diagnosis inpa? excuse me if I take this opportunity.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bluposeidon said:


> thank you Shawn!, would you have even the files f series for diagnosis inpa? excuse me if I take this opportunity.


PM sent.


----------



## bluposeidon (Nov 23, 2014)

Big man Shawn!
thanks.


----------



## gstephens (Jan 2, 2013)

Looking to download the latest E-Sys and PSD files for F10 & F25. TIA


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gstephens said:


> Looking to download the latest E-Sys and PSD files for F10 & F25. TIA


PM sent.


----------



## guloo (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi there from the UK!! 
Sorry another request for the E-sys software Thanks!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

guloo said:


> Hi there from the UK!!
> Sorry another request for the E-sys software Thanks!!


PM sent.


----------



## tolassssss (Feb 18, 2012)

any one send me a link of esys 3.26.1


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tolassssss said:


> any one send me a link of esys 3.26.1


I replied to your PM.


----------



## guloo (Dec 12, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks mate!!!


----------



## SuperHoman (Dec 13, 2014)

Can someone please PM me the download link to the latest E-Sys and related files?
Will be receiving my 2015 535i xDrive soon and want to get setup to tweak


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SuperHoman said:


> Can someone please PM me the download link to the latest E-Sys and related files?
> Will be receiving my 2015 535i xDrive soon and want to get setup to tweak


PM sent.


----------



## deepflyer911 (Dec 13, 2014)

Hey is it possible to get a link for a software package to code my f34? Thx in advance.


----------



## SuperHoman (Dec 13, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


:yikes:WOW you're fast - Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

deepflyer911 said:


> Hey is it possible to get a link for a software package to code my f34? Thx in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## zanset (Dec 17, 2014)

sorry, but I'd like to download the latest E-Sys and PSD files for F10


----------



## jophopkins (Nov 28, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Shawn I need your help

I need a link or something to e-sys software. The one i got from e-bay with the cable is no good

it seems files are missing

Any help would be awesome

again thank you

Joel


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zanset said:


> sorry, but I'd like to download the latest E-Sys and PSD files for F10





jophopkins said:


> Shawn I need your help
> 
> I need a link or something to e-sys software. The one i got from e-bay with the cable is no good
> 
> ...


PM's sent.


----------



## jophopkins (Nov 28, 2014)

Thank you so much Shawn . Im in debt to you my friend

Joel


----------



## deeLer (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi Shawn, can I get a PM with the link too? many thanks!!:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

deeLer said:


> Hi Shawn, can I get a PM with the link too? many thanks!!:thumbup:


PM sent.


----------



## kamijaha848 (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi Shawn. Can I also get PM with the links to latest software versions? Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kamijaha848 said:


> Hi Shawn. Can I also get PM with the links to latest software versions? Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## julianbenjamin (Aug 1, 2014)

Hey Shawn, would you please PM me the links to the latest PSDZ version?

Thanks.


----------



## GoCards (Nov 13, 2014)

julianbenjamin said:


> Hey Shawn, would you please PM me the links to the latest PSDZ version?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Shawn...brand new to coding. It is rough navigating the things I need and what I dont. I have a 2015 428iX. Can you send me links to get the s/w I need? You need a PayPal account so people can make donations for your help!
THANKS!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

julianbenjamin said:


> Hey Shawn, would you please PM me the links to the latest PSDZ version?
> 
> Thanks.





GoCards said:


> Hi Shawn...brand new to coding. It is rough navigating the things I need and what I dont. I have a 2015 428iX. Can you send me links to get the s/w I need? You need a PayPal account so people can make donations for your help!
> THANKS!


PM's sent.


----------



## pfcik (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi 
I have just recieved my F10 525xd and it would be nice if you could also provide me with a link for e-sys 

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pfcik said:


> Hi
> I have just recieved my F10 525xd and it would be nice if you could also provide me with a link for e-sys
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## glideslope (Dec 25, 2014)

Could I also get a link to download the required software to get started coding as well. Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

glideslope said:


> Could I also get a link to download the required software to get started coding as well. Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## beF31 (Dec 29, 2014)

Dear shawnsheridan,

could you please supply me with the software and token for my F31, too?

Belt warning makes me go crazy for 1km rides...
Thanks in advance & greeting from Germany

Stefan


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

beF31 said:


> Dear shawnsheridan,
> 
> could you please supply me with the software and token for my F31, too?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## beF31 (Dec 29, 2014)

Incredibly fast! :thumbup:
Thanks for your support.

Regards
Stefan


----------



## Woody-71 (Dec 30, 2014)

Could I also get a link to download the required software to get started coding as well. This will be for 2013 550 xdrive. Also, can you tell me where I can buy the cable? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Woody-71 said:


> Could I also get a link to download the required software to get started coding as well. This will be for 2013 550 xdrive. Also, can you tell me where I can buy the cable? Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## mrahman136 (Dec 30, 2014)

*F20 ENet*

Hi shawnsheridan.

I have an Enet cable and a Win8.1 Laptop, what software/tokens etc do I need in order to code digital speedo? I have watched a few vids but it still looks a lot of complication. Is there a good list of things I can code to the F21? Its a May 2014 Build.

Thank You in advance for any help you can provide.

Mo


----------



## rjwtkd (Dec 24, 2014)

*Shawn*

Shawn,
Hopefully you wouldn't mind, but could you also provide the token and software required for coding my 2015 F10 535i? Thanks kindly

---
:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rjwtkd said:


> Shawn,
> Hopefully you wouldn't mind, but could you also provide the token and software required for coding my 2015 F10 535i? Thanks kindly
> 
> ---
> :thumbup:


PM sent.


----------



## rjwtkd (Dec 24, 2014)

*Thank you!*



shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thank you Shawn; you rock.


----------



## SergioYoda (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi Shawn! Same request. Would you share download location for current E-Sys software package incl. PSDZdata for my F31? Thank you in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SergioYoda said:


> Hi Shawn! Same request. Would you share download location for current E-Sys software package incl. PSDZdata for my F31? Thank you in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## bimmerfestfan (Jan 27, 2014)

Shawn:

Please send software download link to code my F01 2015 740i M Sport.

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bimmerfestfan said:


> Shawn:
> 
> Please send software download link to code my F01 2015 740i M Sport.
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## stelux (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi shawnsheridan and Happy New Year!
Please, I also want the last E-SYS software package. Thank you and good luck.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

stelux said:


> Hi shawnsheridan and Happy New Year!
> Please, I also want the last E-SYS software package. Thank you and good luck.


PM sent.


----------



## stelux (Jan 7, 2015)

thanks. Very fast response. where can I get an updated Cheatsheet for f10, f11 and f01? thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

stelux said:


> thanks. Very fast response. where can I get an updated Cheatsheet for f10, f11 and f01? thanks


There is nothing newer than my old v.3 one:

F10 Coding Cheat Sheat:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=328289&d=1339114795

Try the BMW Coding Database though:

http://www.bmwcodingdatabase.com/


----------



## Dave a (May 23, 2014)

Hi Shawn. Could I also have the download link please? Also, would you recommend the One Stop Electronics Ethernet cable to use with this software?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Dave a (May 23, 2014)

..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dave a said:


> Hi Shawn. Could I also have the download link please? Also, would you recommend the One Stop Electronics Ethernet cable to use with this software?
> 
> Thanks a lot


Yes, from one-stop-electronics.com or any ENET Cable off eBay should be fine.

PM sent.


----------



## Dave a (May 23, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, from one-stop-electronics.com or any ENET Cable off eBay should be fine.
> 
> PM sent.


Thanks again Shawn!

Any idea which connector would be better:

http://www.one-stop-electronics.com/shop/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=23

or

http://www.one-stop-electronics.com/shop/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=21


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dave a said:


> Thanks again Shawn!
> 
> Any idea which connector would be better:
> 
> ...


The Adapter is nice, as you can run any length of Cat-5 cable with it. Code the car from your couch with a 200 ft Cat-5 Cable.


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

Hello Shwan, can you please send me links for psdzdata 54.3 and spdaten?

Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

larry_bml said:


> Hello Shwan, can you please send me links for psdzdata 54.3 and spdaten?
> 
> Thank you.


No, sorry. 54.1 PSdZData is still being used due to the changes BMW made beginning with 54.2 and expanded upon in 54.3, which make FDL Coding of many ECU's impossible. I have not seen 54.3 SP-Daten, only 54.2, but the only Exx update in 54.3 is E89X-14-11-501.


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you Shwan. Yes I saw that. My friend updated his software today to his F10 525 2012 with ISTA/P 3.54.3.002 or something like this, and after he came back from BMW dealer, we want to reactivate video on motion on his HU_NBT , but E-Sys didn't want to read coding data, returned an error that the file can not be found in data.... With your help, I have E-Sys 3.26.1 and psdzdata V54,and I had no luck with this latest update from BMW. End for my older E90 I wanted SP DATEN v54.3 because I read it has an update for DDE module for MAF sensor.

I hope in the nearest future we will have a solution for recoding using FDL data.

Hope we all will have the new changes resolved soon.


----------



## schommi (Jan 10, 2015)

Hey Shawn,

Can you help me with the link to E-Sys and PSDZdata file for my F11 please?

Thank you so much in advance!

Schommi


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

schommi said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> Can you help me with the link to E-Sys and PSDZdata file for my F11 please?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## vegaep (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me the link to the latest PSDZdata files as well, thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vegaep said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me the link to the latest PSDZdata files as well, thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## punkrckr2 (Jan 15, 2015)

*Link to Esys*

Hi,

I just received my coding cable and was wondering if you could provide me with the link to e-sys.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

slow_poke_drive said:


> Hi shawnsheridan,
> 
> Can you please send me a link to download the latest e-sys?





punkrckr2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just received my coding cable and was wondering if you could provide me with the link to e-sys.
> 
> ...


PM's sent.


----------



## vitu (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi, can i get the link for esys, i would like coding my F11...

Thanks from Germany

Vitu


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vitu said:


> Hi, can i get the link for esys, i would like coding my F11...
> 
> Thanks from Germany
> 
> Vitu


PM sent.


----------



## gbenassi (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi,

Shawn, can you please send me download links for latest PSdZData?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gbenassi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Shawn, can you please send me download links for latest PSdZData?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## David Linander (Jan 15, 2015)

*E-sys*

Hello guy´s!

Glad to be part of all this and exited to start coding my f11 but have some problem i gues...

I have downloaded the files and installed it all but dont have eny options to select in the sys? ( se picture )

havent yet conected the cable douh but in the installation file it is stated that il could select stuff in this window....

My car is a 2010-2011 525d (530d) F11..

can some one help me geting me started?

ps: using windows 8.1 sucking OS


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

David Linander said:


> Hello guy´s!
> 
> Glad to be part of all this and exited to start coding my f11 but have some problem i gues...
> 
> ...


If the "Open Connection" window under "Target" is empty (no targets), verify the following:


That the "psdzdata" folder is installed properly (From the PSdZData_Lite or PSdZData_Full extraction, copy the "psdzdata" folder to "C:\Data\" (i.e. "C:\Data\psdzdata")

That the psdzdata chassis folders each have an empty "dist" folder. Make sure that there is an empty "dist" folder in each of the psdzdata chassis folders, and if missing, create as needed, e.g.:
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F001\F001_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F010\F010_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F020\F020_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F025\F025_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F056\F056_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\I001\I001_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\K001\K001_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\KE01\KE01_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\RR01\RR01_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist

The the E-Sys "Options" => "Settings" => "Directories => Data: path" is set properly (e.g. "C:\Data")
Not related to your connection problem, you are using old E-Sys 3.18.4, which only supports PSdZData up to 48.3. This may not be new enough to code your car after you figure out connection issue.


----------



## David Linander (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks shawn!

Will check out my files, but maybe il should get the new e-sys first ?

Do you know where i can find it? Im use to do custom progeaming but this is all new to me and you know how it is, just whant to get started not read for 3 more weeks***55357;***56833;


----------



## AirEstima (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi,

Can someone let me know where I can download the E-SYS, token and the PsdZData?

Thanks..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

David Linander said:


> Thanks shawn!
> 
> Will check out my files, but maybe il should get the new e-sys first ?
> 
> Do you know where i can find it? Im use to do custom progeaming but this is all new to me and you know how it is, just whant to get started not read for 3 more weeks***55357;***56833;





AirEstima said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone let me know where I can download the E-SYS, token and the PsdZData?
> 
> Thanks..


PM's sent.


----------



## David Linander (Jan 15, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM's sent.


Thanks alot Shawn! !

Very happy boy i am now haha


----------



## vitu (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks alot Shawn! !

Greets from Germany, vitu


----------



## Tcheslavie (Dec 28, 2014)

Hello Shawn!

I am looking for e-sys 3.24.3. Could you please send me a PM?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## DeepB (Jan 16, 2015)

Could you please PM me the links for e-sys and psdzdata that you would suggest for a 09/2013 F11?

thank you
Daniel


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tcheslavie said:


> Hello Shawn!
> 
> I am looking for e-sys 3.24.3. Could you please send me a PM?
> Thanks in advance!





DeepB said:


> Could you please PM me the links for e-sys and psdzdata that you would suggest for a 09/2013 F11?
> 
> thank you
> Daniel


PM's sent.


----------



## DeepB (Jan 16, 2015)

wonderful, thank you very much


----------



## dekoepke (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi,

Shawn, can you please send me download links for latest e-sys and PSdZData?

Thanks a lot! :angel:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dekoepke said:


> Hi,
> 
> Shawn, can you please send me download links for latest e-sys and PSdZData?
> 
> Thanks a lot! :angel:


PM sent.


----------



## David Linander (Jan 15, 2015)

Hello again!

Ive bean all over the webb and also talking to bmw them selfe, but i get the feling that they all dont know for sure..

So to the question, its about bluetooth and streaming.
Some say its just coding thats required cuse i have COMBOX MEDIA and bmw say yes but you need microfone harnest, and some say i need bluetooth antenna to...

Does someone know for sure, that have fysical checked and done this activation?

My car is a bmw 530d 2010/10/25 with cic and combox media. (Gues its standard Idrive )


----------



## Sebster88 (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

New to the forum and very keen to start looking at coding as my F20 just missed out of the standard EBT build change last year.

Could you please pm the latest links for E-sys software - already have the cable.

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

David Linander said:


> Hello shawn!
> 
> Got the antenna today and pluged it in my combox, the bluetooth box in the screen poped up but dissapered almost directly...?
> 
> Eny ide whats wrong?... coding?..


No, I do't have a clue. It could be coding. I would add Enhanced Bluetooth to FA, VO Code HU_CIC and CMB_MEDIA.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sebster88 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> New to the forum and very keen to start looking at coding as my F20 just missed out of the standard EBT build change last year.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## David Linander (Jan 15, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> No, I do't have a clue. It could be coding. I would add Enhanced Bluetooth to FA, VO Code HU_CIC and CMB_MEDIA.


Will check but ive srech alot for HU_CIC but cant find it in esys, do find cmb_media douh.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

David Linander said:


> Will check but ive srech alot for HU_CIC but cant find it in esys, do find cmb_media douh.


You must have HU_xxx (something). What does yours show to have? HU_ENTRY? HU_CHAMP?


----------



## David Linander (Jan 15, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> You must have HU_xxx (something). What does yours show to have? HU_ENTRY? HU_CHAMP?


Il check tomorow, eyes rolloing back in my head now:rofl:

Do you know if i can activat internet and that other stuff by the way?and does the car take the connection from a cell phone or how does that work..?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

We don't even know what hardware you have yet, so it isn't possible to know what it is capable of.


----------



## David Linander (Jan 15, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> We don't even know what hardware you have yet, so it isn't possible to know what it is capable of.


Well i have a standard screen and the small cic/dvd cd player and a combox media in the left wheelhouse in the trunk.

But guess you know better when you know what HU_xxx i have.?

I dont remember all ive done but i did activate somthing that was BMW internet and got the internet in the menu but it says its not avalible.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

David Linander said:


> Well i have a standard screen and the small cic/dvd cd player and a combox media in the left wheelhouse in the trunk.
> 
> But guess you know better when you know what HU_xxx i have.?
> 
> I dont remember all ive done but i did activate somthing that was BMW internet and got the internet in the menu but it says its not avalible.


PM me your short VIN (last 7).


----------



## filius27 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hello,
Could you please PM me the links for e-sys and psdzdata that you would suggest for a 10/2012 F10?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

filius27 said:


> Hello,
> Could you please PM me the links for e-sys and psdzdata that you would suggest for a 10/2012 F10?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## David Linander (Jan 15, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> You must have HU_xxx (something). What does yours show to have? HU_ENTRY? HU_CHAMP?


I have HU_SHAMP and CM_MEDIA in esys...

Im most intrested to get BT phone and music streaming, ive looked all over the webb but cant find eny boddy that cheer the how to...

I need help whit this and ive seen something about coding VO for geting things activated ( telling car has new hardwhere ) ???


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

David Linander said:


> I have HU_SHAMP and CM_MEDIA in esys...
> 
> Im most intrested to get BT phone and music streaming, ive looked all over the webb but cant find eny boddy that cheer the how to...
> 
> I need help whit this and ive seen something about coding VO for geting things activated ( telling car has new hardwhere ) ???


I was just reviewing your VIN.

With HU_CHAMP, you will not get Interent.

For EBT though, follow my detailed instructions here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8020396&postcount=7


----------



## David Linander (Jan 15, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> I was just reviewing your VIN.
> 
> With HU_CHAMP, you will not get Interent.
> 
> ...


Ok cool, but whats wrong if i cant select EDIT....


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

David Linander said:


> Ok cool, but whats wrong if i cant select EDIT....


You must Save FA first, before the Edit button will work.


----------



## David Linander (Jan 15, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> You must Save FA first, before the Edit button will work.


Ofcurse :rofl:

So if i get your instructions right i would activate a folder here and den put it in FA and then on to the car?

I cant find enything about BT.... se pic.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

David Linander said:


> Ofcurse :rofl:
> 
> So if i get your instructions right i would activate a folder here and den put it in FA and then on to the car?
> 
> I cant find enything about BT.... se pic.


You have factory option 639, which is already Enhanced Bluetooth with Telematics (BMW Assist). There is nothing more for you to do.

It's odd though you have 639 instead of 633 for European car.


----------



## David Linander (Jan 15, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> You have factory option 639, which is already Enhanced Bluetooth with Telematics (BMW Assist). There is nothing more for you to do.
> 
> It's odd though you have 639 instead of 633 for European car.


So what does that mean?....

I cant get BT unless i retrofit new NBT/ CIC / COMBOX...?

Yeqh, there is something that are litle special with my swedish 525d, becuse its betwien 2010/2011 it is a 530d and cinda a real 2011 530d...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

David Linander said:


> So what does that mean?....
> 
> I cant get BT unless i retrofit new NBT/ CIC / COMBOX...?


No, it means your car already has enhanced Bluetooth from factory.


----------



## David Linander (Jan 15, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> No, it means your car already has enhanced Bluetooth from factory.


Okej.....?

Never got eny BT menu or eny thing like that in the car.....?

Not even phone menu..

Your more then happy to conect to my car by remote desk to se if something is screwed up....


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

David Linander said:


> Okej.....?
> 
> Never got eny BT menu or eny thing like that in the car.....?
> 
> ...


I do not know what you have going on. I have 609, 6VC, and 639 in my 10/10 build F10, and I have Enhanced Bluetooth from factory. Same specs and same exact build date as your F11.


----------



## jdjatt (May 21, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> I do not know what you have going on. I have 609, 6VC, and 639 in my 10/10 build F10, and I have Enhanced Bluetooth from factory. Same specs and same exact build date as your F11.


Can you please PM me the the download links for PSDZdata, car going in service next week, so getting ready beforehand


----------



## David Linander (Jan 15, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> I do not know what you have going on. I have 609, 6VC, and 639 in my 10/10 build F10, and I have Enhanced Bluetooth from factory. Same specs and same exact build date as your F11.


Ooohh, screw this...the car goes on a trip to the crusher soon:rofl:

Can i change some coding?.. like take someone else?...i mean i have the hardwhere so it all gota be softwhere problem...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jdjatt said:


> Can you please PM me the the download links for PSDZdata, car going in service next week, so getting ready beforehand


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

David Linander said:


> Ooohh, screw this...the car goes on a trip to the crusher soon:rofl:
> 
> Can i change some coding?.. like take someone else?...i mean i have the hardwhere so it all gota be softwhere problem...


You can code other things, but as for Bluetooth, I have no idea why yours is not working.


----------



## David Linander (Jan 15, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> You can code other things, but as for Bluetooth, I have no idea why yours is not working.


Okej, il give up then...for now.. gues il retrofit a head unit.

Eny tips for good coding?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

David Linander said:


> Okej, il give up then...for now.. gues il retrofit a head unit.
> 
> Eny tips for good coding?


If you mean recommendations, I never make any as it is all personal preference. Check the F10 cheat sheet, and code what you prefer.


----------



## David Linander (Jan 15, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> If you mean recommendations, I never make any as it is all personal preference. Check the F10 cheat sheet, and code what you prefer.


Thanks for all the help shawn! i got more and faster help from you then when i asked my BMW dealer/service shop what it cost and what i was needed to get BT them self :thumbdwn::rofl::thumbup:


----------



## vieinhpy (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please PM me the links for e-sys and psdzdata that you would suggest for a 09/2014 F10?

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vieinhpy said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please PM me the links for e-sys and psdzdata that you would suggest for a 09/2014 F10?
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## David Linander (Jan 15, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> If you mean recommendations, I never make any as it is all personal preference. Check the F10 cheat sheet, and code what you prefer.


Hey shawn!

Ive checked the webb for a problem i have with my car and maybe you can help me or know someone yhat can.

its my two keys, the car allways says that key is not in the car when it is.
i press okej and drive away and it says nohting unless a door is opend or closed and same message.
the car allways turns on and all of that, and i have changed the battery in both and "coded" in stearing colum.?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

No, sorry. I have never heard of anything like this before.


----------



## David Linander (Jan 15, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> No, sorry. I have never heard of anything like this before.


Ok, does office have something to do with BT.?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

David Linander said:


> Ok, does office have something to do with BT.?


Office is part of Enhanced Bluetooth option.


----------



## David Linander (Jan 15, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Office is part of Enhanced Bluetooth option.


Hmmm, can be something there why my BT dont work....why i think so is for i now read a thread about office and remembered when i last was fiddeling around in esys that mouch in some folder with office was nicht_aktiv......


----------



## Icondacarver (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi shawn,

I previously coded my car with the E-SYS and PSZ Data you sent me.

I am now on a new laptop and followed the same procedure but the connection with vin box is greyed out, a bit of googling says I need EDIABAS which I do not have. Can you send me the link for it?

2014 F10 using e-sys 3.24.3


----------



## Icondacarver (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi shawn,

I previously coded my car with the E-SYS and PSZ Data you sent me.

I am now on a new laptop and followed the same procedure but the connection with vin box is greyed out, a bit of googling says I need EDIABAS which I do not have. Can you send me the link for it?

2014 F10 using e-sys 3.24.3


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Icondacarver said:


> Hi shawn,
> 
> I previously coded my car with the E-SYS and PSZ Data you sent me.
> 
> ...


That is incorrect. EDIABAS is not needed at all. E-Sys doesn't use it.

You will not be able to connect via VIN unless PSdZData is properly installed, and the Car and Laptop have a connection. For this:

1) The Target Connection Window should not be blank (It should show multiple target connections for different chassis')
2) ENET Cable must be good 
3) Car must have proper voltage (Make sure motor is running if car is not on a Charger).
4) Laptop must not have Firewall or any Antivirus software running.
5) PC Lan Adapter should get a fallback IP address of 169.254.xxx.xxx (Make sure it is using DHCP and does not have a Static IP address assigned to it)

If all that is correct, wait 30 minutes, and try again.


----------



## Icondacarver (Jun 29, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> That is incorrect. EDIABAS is not needed at all. E-Sys doesn't use it.
> 
> You will not be able to connect via VIN unless PSdZData is properly installed, and the Car and Laptop have a connection. For this:
> 
> ...


Thanks
1 is fine, I have multiple target connections.
2 is also fine as the cable works on previous laptop
3 is fine as I code with car running off your previous advice
4 This might be the one, the antivirus software cant be disabled 
5 This is also fine as it gets the IP address.

I will wait a bit and try again but I think its the firewall.


----------



## F10-FAN (Feb 1, 2015)

*F10 2013 s/w*



shawnsheridan said:


> PM's sent.


Any chance you can send me the software too please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

F10-FAN said:


> Any chance you can send me the software too please?


PM sent.


----------



## colinquack (Feb 3, 2015)

*ESYS for F07*

Hi Can somebody please PM me a link for the correct software for a 2014 F07 (535D GT)?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

colinquack said:


> Hi Can somebody please PM me a link for the correct software for a 2014 F07 (535D GT)?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## matthy (Feb 2, 2015)

hii can you send me a link for the correct software for a 2012 F20(116i)?
thx


----------



## matthy (Feb 2, 2015)

hii can you send me a link for the correct software for a 2012 F20(116i)?
thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

matthy said:


> hii can you send me a link for the correct software for a 2012 F20(116i)?
> thx


PM sent.


----------



## Minister01 (Feb 6, 2015)

hi shawn
can you please send me the link for a 2015 525d?

Thanks


----------



## Minister01 (Feb 6, 2015)

hi shawn
can you please send me the link for a 2015 525d?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Minister01 said:


> hi shawn
> can you please send me the link for a 2015 525d?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## brp (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey Shawn can you sent correct E-sys and psdzdata for 2012 F30... thanks


----------



## trikzor (Feb 6, 2015)

brp said:


> Hey Shawn can you sent correct E-sys and psdzdata for 2012 F30... thanks


Hey Shawn, thanks for sending out the info for people. Can you do the same for me? I have the same model as this guy


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

brp said:


> Hey Shawn can you sent correct E-sys and psdzdata for 2012 F30... thanks





trikzor said:


> Hey Shawn, thanks for sending out the info for people. Can you do the same for me? I have the same model as this guy


PM's sent.


----------



## brp (Aug 14, 2012)

thanks!!!!


----------



## opticspen (Nov 16, 2012)

which pzdata file I need to use for 3.26.1?
I just want to code the Tire pressure and temperatures. thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

opticspen said:


> which pzdata file i need to use for 3.26.1?
> I just want to code the tire pressure and temperatures. Thanks!


54.1.


----------



## handled (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi, could you please send me a link for 2014 F30 328i? Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

handled said:


> Hi, could you please send me a link for 2014 F30 328i? Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## josh1e (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please pm me a d/l link for latest F11 files? I'm using E-sys 3.26.1. (flash & code) thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

josh1e said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please pm me a d/l link for latest F11 files? I'm using E-sys 3.26.1. (flash & code) thanks


PM sent.


----------



## freebiker (Feb 8, 2015)

*F25 2011*

hi, I am looking for the tools to programming my f25, please help
thanks in advance


----------



## poonmh (Apr 25, 2003)

Hi Shawn!

Me too ! 4 my F10 from 2010

Really Thx!!

Best regards !


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

poonmh said:


> Hi Shawn!
> 
> Me too ! 4 my F10 from 2010
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## m98b (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi Shawn!
Can you send me one too? For my F21 -2014
Thanks so much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

m98b said:


> Hi Shawn!
> Can you send me one too? For my F21 -2014
> Thanks so much


PM sent.


----------



## omnicar (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi Shawn!
Can you send me psdzdata 54.1?

thanks,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

omnicar said:


> Hi Shawn!
> Can you send me psdzdata 54.1?
> 
> thanks,


PM sent.


----------



## nassersa (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi Shawn 
Can you please send me one as well? For my F10 2013 

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nassersa said:


> Hi Shawn
> Can you please send me one as well? For my F10 2013
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## mbengi3 (Mar 2, 2015)

*Download Link*

High, where I find the Software for F01 740xd 11/2014 ?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mbengi3 said:


> High, where I find the Software for F01 740xd 11/2014 ?
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Zulan (Feb 23, 2015)

I need the software for my f11, 2011.

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Zulan said:


> I need the software for my f11, 2011.
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Brunotx (Mar 2, 2015)

May someone send me the Software for my 530d F10 please (E-Sys I think)?

Regards.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Brunotx said:


> May someone send me the Software for my 530d F10 please (E-Sys I think)?
> 
> Regards.


PM sent.


----------



## Brunotx (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks.

Where can I find EDIABAS?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Brunotx said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Where can I find EDIABAS?


E-Sys does not use EDIABAS, so it is not needed for coding.


----------



## user (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

I'm starting with coding and would like to code my F15! Could you please send me the link to the latest version of the software i need?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

user said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I'm starting with coding and would like to code my F15! Could you please send me the link to the latest version of the software i need?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


PM sent.


----------



## M-CE (May 9, 2013)

hey guys,

I just picked up a 2015 F82 .I'm planning on doing some coding, but I'm having a hard time finding all the latest software. can anyone help out? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

M-CE said:


> hey guys,
> 
> I just picked up a 2015 F82 .I'm planning on doing some coding, but I'm having a hard time finding all the latest software. can anyone help out?
> 
> Thanks!!!


You can try 54.1, but if you car got 55.0, and it likely did, you are screwed as there is no working version of 55.0 PSdZData due to BMW AG's Trimming of PSdZData CAFD files.

PM sent.


----------



## r0bert (Mar 11, 2015)

So, I need ISTA-D?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

r0bert said:


> So, I need ISTA-D?


That would be your best bet for diagnosis.


----------



## presswurst (Feb 19, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent...


Can you sent me this PM too? I´m looking for E-Sys with PSdZData 54.1

Thanks in advance!


----------



## EdgaBMW (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Can anyone please provide me with links to the newest software and the installation instructions? 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

presswurst said:


> Can you sent me this PM too? I´m looking for E-Sys with PSdZData 54.1
> 
> Thanks in advance!





EdgaBMW said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can anyone please provide me with links to the newest software and the installation instructions?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


PM's sent.


----------



## Icondacarver (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi Shawn, 

I have e-sys 3.24.3 and the PSdZData for my June 2014 F10.

I now want to do some coding on the missus February 2015 F20 with business NAV. 

Can you send me the latest data I need to use. Also, I can't seem to find an F20 cheat sheet anywhere 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Icondacarver said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I have e-sys 3.24.3 and the PSdZData for my June 2014 F10.
> 
> ...


PM sent.

Here is F22 Cheat Sheet:

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0BwvO29oIXE6RdkwweGhKSWdRTDg/edit


----------



## Icondacarver (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks Shawn. Great stuff. 

Just another question, looked at her Sat NAV and even digital radio options and they are different to mine. Much nicer with 3d etc... 

Can these be updated?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Icondacarver said:


> Thanks Shawn. Great stuff.
> 
> Just another question, looked at her Sat NAV and even digital radio options and they are different to mine. Much nicer with 3d etc...
> 
> Can these be updated?


I suspect your F10 also has Business Nav. Her 2015 F20 likely has new HU_ENTRYNAV Head Unit whereas your 2014 F10 likely has older HU_CHAMP or HU_CIC_MID Head Unit. You cannot update the appearance of yours to look like hers.

What map versions are in each car? Your's likely has MOVE or MOTION Map and hers likely has ROUTE Map.


----------



## oldyuk (Jan 27, 2015)

Hallo,

I am a Greenhorn, used to have an E90. Shortly I will be the owner of the European F45 Active Tourer (220d Xdrive).

I wonder, does the E-Sys also work for the F45? The Navigation Unit is the Navi Plus (Entry??) with ROUTE Map. What programs do I need?

Many thanks for your help.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

oldyuk said:


> Hallo,
> 
> I am a Greenhorn, used to have an E90. Shortly I will be the owner of the European F45 Active Tourer (220d Xdrive).
> 
> ...


E-Sys does work for F45, and you can try 54.1 PSdZData, but if you car got 55.x, and it likely did, you are screwed as there is no working version of 55.x PSdZData due to BMW AG's Trimming of PSdZData CAFD files. Some ECU's made be codeable, while others won't be.

PM sent.


----------



## cmyk (Mar 14, 2015)

I just received my ethernet cable, would someone mind PM'ing me the DL link to E-sys and which PSdZdata I need for my 2012 F10. Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cmyk said:


> I just received my ethernet cable, would someone mind PM'ing me the DL link to E-sys and which PSdZdata I need for my 2012 F10. Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## Icondacarver (Jun 29, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> I suspect your F10 also has Business Nav. Her 2015 F20 likely has new HU_ENTRYNAV Head Unit whereas your 2014 F10 likely has older HU_CHAMP or HU_CIC_MID Head Unit. You cannot update the appearance of yours to look like hers.
> 
> What map versions are in each car? Your's likely has MOVE or MOTION Map and hers likely has ROUTE Map.


How can I check this?

Also, her DAB looks different to mine (shows station information and current song playing). I was driving it today and noticed other things like setting media to random stays regardless of changing playlist or album folders (while on mine it does not and you have to go back to settings and tick it)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Icondacarver said:


> How can I check this?
> 
> Also, her DAB looks different to mine (shows station information and current song playing). I was driving it today and noticed other things like setting media to random stays regardless of changing playlist or album folders (while on mine it does not and you have to go back to settings and tick it)


From Nav Screens, hit Controller Option Button, then Display Nav Version info. What does each one show?


----------



## Icondacarver (Jun 29, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> From Nav Screens, hit Controller Option Button, then Display Nav Version info. What does each one show?


*Hers*
101133.3.412
Road Map Europe Route 2014-2
RL_EntryNav_Nav_14352A

*Mine*
101123012
Road Map Europe Move 2014-1


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Icondacarver said:


> *Hers*
> 101133.3.412
> Road Map Europe Route 2014-2
> RL_EntryNav_Nav_14352A
> ...


So, it is exactly as I wrote above.

She has new ENTRYNAV Head Unit, and you have CHAMP2. They are entirely different. Her's has a completely new GUI and more functionality.

And both your maps are outdated. You should update them.


----------



## Icondacarver (Jun 29, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> So, it is exactly as I wrote above.
> 
> She has new ENTRYNAV Head Unit, and you have CHAMP2. They are entirely different. Her's has a completely new GUI and more functionality.
> 
> And both your maps are outdated. You should update them.


Thanks for the info.

Will look into updating the maps and will pester you for how to do it soon. One more set of questions, not to be a pest :angel2:

I am coding the following for her

*F20:*
EBT - She already has most of the functionality as standard except the ability to pair more than one phone (I can do this).
Door handle LEDs while reversing (On cheat sheet)
Ambient Lighting Brighter (On cheat Sheet)
Ambient lighting separate from main cluster (On cheat sheet)

Question for her is that I cant see any ambient lighting in the footwell and she does not have the ambient lighting option. She does have the external door handle lights but I cant see the interior ones. Will the above help?

*F10:*
Door handle LEDs when reversing
Ambient Lighting Brighter
Ambient Lighting separate from cluster

Question for me is what can i do to code the above as they are not on any F10 cheat sheet.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

If F20 does not have Ambient Lighting option from factory, no coding will do anything.

F10 Door Handles cannot light in reverse, and as far as I know, the Ambient Lighting cannot be coded either.

I PM'd you the Map Update info.


----------



## Icondacarver (Jun 29, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> If F20 does not have Ambient Lighting option from factory, no coding will do anything.
> 
> F10 Door Handles cannot light in reverse, and as far as I know, the Ambient Lighting cannot be coded either.
> 
> I PM'd you the Map Update info.


Thanks Shawn

Been a great help as usual


----------



## raulmazda (Mar 27, 2015)

just picked up a 2012 f20 125d. would like e-sys and psdzdata and friends links.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

raulmazda said:


> just picked up a 2012 f20 125d. would like e-sys and psdzdata and friends links.


PM sent.


----------



## xXRAGHAVXx (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi Shawn, could you PM me all of the software required to start coding my 2013 535i m sport. I'm really excited that all the inconvenient problem can be solved using coding. Also could you send me the manuals too. I'm just getting into coding my car. +1 from me, cheers.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

xXRAGHAVXx said:


> Hi Shawn, could you PM me all of the software required to start coding my 2013 535i m sport. I'm really excited that all the inconvenient problem can be solved using coding. Also could you send me the manuals too. I'm just getting into coding my car. +1 from me, cheers.


PM sent.


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi, I'm a serial forum reader and tend not to post as the guides are always enough. A month after retrofitting BT to my E90 I'm now trading it in for an F30 320D. It would seem I now need the E-Sys software as opposed to NCS-Expert. Would someone be so kind as to send me a link to the latest stable software and a token please?

Dave


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dayvg said:


> Hi, I'm a serial forum reader and tend not to post as the guides are always enough. A month after retrofitting BT to my E90 I'm now trading it in for an F30 320D. It would seem I now need the E-Sys software as opposed to NCS-Expert. Would someone be so kind as to send me a link to the latest stable software and a token please?
> 
> Dave


PM sent.


----------



## rubberduck (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi, i'm new here and promptly asking for something (not nice, i know), but after looking at my latest invoice from BMW... well... let's say i'm enthusiastic in trying something myself. Would you PM me a link to the needed E-SYS and stuff for F11 520d? 
Cheers..


----------



## Lafammm (Mar 31, 2015)

Recently changed from an E82 to an F20 and my old software seems to now be redundant. Can someone be so kind as to point me in the right direction please? Thanks for your help!

Chris


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rubberduck said:


> Hi, i'm new here and promptly asking for something (not nice, i know), but after looking at my latest invoice from BMW... well... let's say i'm enthusiastic in trying something myself. Would you PM me a link to the needed E-SYS and stuff for F11 520d?
> Cheers..





Lafammm said:


> Recently changed from an E82 to an F20 and my old software seems to now be redundant. Can someone be so kind as to point me in the right direction please? Thanks for your help!
> 
> Chris


PM's sent.


----------



## bmloveyou (Oct 20, 2006)

Shawn, would you send me the required software(s) and its downloadable links to code my '11 528i, thanks a lot.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmloveyou said:


> Shawn, would you send me the required software(s) and its downloadable links to code my '11 528i, thanks a lot.


PM sent.


----------



## Crino (Mar 24, 2015)

Hey,
I'd like to start coding on my F20 120d (2011).
Could you send me a link for the needed software (E-Sys and psdzdata I think).

Big thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Crino said:


> Hey,
> I'd like to start coding on my F20 120d (2011).
> Could you send me a link for the needed software (E-Sys and psdzdata I think).
> 
> Big thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## MJ DOOM (May 14, 2009)

Cables being sent to code the nbt in my 2000 750IL.

Could I get a pm too to coding software? Thanks. I got usenet.


----------



## MJ DOOM (May 14, 2009)

Cables being sent to code the nbt in my 2000 750IL.

Could I get a pm too to coding software? Thanks. I got usenet.


----------



## emaN laeR (Nov 2, 2013)

Impressive post, many many pages to read (copy paste and remember) 
Requesting links to E-Sys and psdzdata and try it with my home made cable.
Regards and thanks in advance.


----------



## scubaramon (Apr 7, 2015)

Hello everyones I am new here, even thought I have been reading and looking for tips before. I am also a new bwm owner, the new baby is a 2011 528i. I would like some help, tips, quidence in order to do some coding. 

Thank you all in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MJ DOOM said:


> Cables being sent to code the nbt in my 2000 750IL.
> 
> Could I get a pm too to coding software? Thanks. I got usenet.





emaN laeR said:


> Impressive post, many many pages to read (copy paste and remember)
> Requesting links to E-Sys and psdzdata and try it with my home made cable.
> Regards and thanks in advance.





scubaramon said:


> Hello everyones I am new here, even thought I have been reading and looking for tips before. I am also a new bwm owner, the new baby is a 2011 528i. I would like some help, tips, quidence in order to do some coding.
> 
> Thank you all in advance


PM's sent.


----------



## ArtD92 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hello all,
Wish to start coding on my F21, could someone give me e-sys and psdzdata links ?
Many thanks in adavance, all the best !!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ArtD92 said:


> Hello all,
> Wish to start coding on my F21, could someone give me e-sys and psdzdata links ?
> Many thanks in adavance, all the best !!


PM sent.


----------



## sammycoolster (Apr 8, 2015)

Can someone send me the location to download the software too ? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sammycoolster said:


> Can someone send me the location to download the software too ? Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## coachlange (Mar 16, 2015)

Can someone send me the location to download the software too ? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

coachlange said:


> Can someone send me the location to download the software too ? Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## alirion (Apr 10, 2015)

I'd also like to start coding my F33. Can someone PM me the link to the current software?

Thanks!


----------



## Andy_F11 (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi there,

I just received my cic unit and I am eager to start to code! I have the Cable but not yet the esys software... I was recommended to look here by our Swedish forums, anyone here who can help? 
My car is a BMW 520dA Touring (F11) built 201109.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Andy_F11 (Mar 27, 2015)

Another question just came up...

I'm using a hardware activation of navigation etc. (MOST emulator) but I have not received it yet. Can I still connect the CIC unit to my car and code 609 into VO to test it, or do I have to wait unit the emulator arrives? I have the impression that is should be possible, but that Navigation should be greyed out. Am I correct?

Thanks in advance!

//Andreas


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alirion said:


> I'd also like to start coding my F33. Can someone PM me the link to the current software?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Andy_F11 said:


> Another question just came up...
> 
> I'm using a hardware activation of navigation etc. (MOST emulator) but I have not received it yet. Can I still connect the CIC unit to my car and code 609 into VO to test it, or do I have to wait unit the emulator arrives? I have the impression that is should be possible, but that Navigation should be greyed out. Am I correct?
> 
> ...


Yes, you can do that. All functions should work except Navigation, Voice Control, and BMW Apps.


----------



## Andy_F11 (Mar 27, 2015)

Great, thanks! 

Now I just need the software, could you send me the link too?

Thanks again!

//Andreas


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Andy_F11 said:


> Great, thanks!
> 
> Now I just need the software, could you send me the link too?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## bimmerfestfan (Jan 27, 2014)

I got the PM a while back but haven't downloaded anything yet. Are these still the latest software versions? Thanks!

E-Sys v.3.26.1
E-Sys Launcher Premium 1.05
54.1 PSdZ


----------



## Gerd (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi Shawn, I'd like to get started coding my 2013 F31 320d. Can you PM me the software links? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bimmerfestfan said:


> I got the PM a while back but haven't downloaded anything yet. Are these still the latest software versions? Thanks!
> 
> E-Sys v.3.26.1
> E-Sys Launcher Premium 1.05
> 54.1 PSdZ


So long as your car has 54.1 or lower on it, then you are fine.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Gerd said:


> Hi Shawn, I'd like to get started coding my 2013 F31 320d. Can you PM me the software links? Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## Benjamin Noah (Mar 23, 2010)

I bought a new-to-me 2012 750i (F01) last month, and have a cable left over from a BimmerTech remote coding last week. I'd love to start learning about coding on my own. Would someone please send me some quick info on the software I need, and where I can download it? Other than that, I think all I need is a few spare hours to read through all the great info on this forum. Thanks in advance!


----------



## bimmerfestfan (Jan 27, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> So long as your car has 54.1 or lower on it, then you are fine.


I tried to download the E-Sys v.3.26.1 from your old PM but the file has been deleted or no longer there. Please send the new link. Thanks!


----------



## Andy_F11 (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi all,

So I'm about to code 609 into the FA list of my car using esys with the provided data. So far so good. Based on many threads I've read in the past coding CIC isn't supposed to be very complicated, and I'm sure it isn't but before I'd like to get some things clarified...

1st making backup of the current settings BEFORE the CIC retrofit, no issue
2nd adding 609 to the FA list, again no issue
3rd step coding HU_CIC & KOMBI -> Here do I do this? Before the retrofit the car has HU_CHAMP (or similar) but this should be replaced. Is this done when 609 is added to the FA list automatically?
4th step. My har already has combox and enhanced Bluetooth, working well. Will these work straight off after step 3, or do I have to recode it to get the old features to work?

The third step is basically where I am not clear, and I could perhaps find my way but I rather get some advice perhaps. Please forgive my ignorance, but I rather ask once to many...

Best regards,

Andreas


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Benjamin Noah said:


> I bought a new-to-me 2012 750i (F01) last month, and have a cable left over from a BimmerTech remote coding last week. I'd love to start learning about coding on my own. Would someone please send me some quick info on the software I need, and where I can download it? Other than that, I think all I need is a few spare hours to read through all the great info on this forum. Thanks in advance!





bimmerfestfan said:


> I tried to download the E-Sys v.3.26.1 from your old PM but the file has been deleted or no longer there. Please send the new link. Thanks!


PM's sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Andy_F11 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So I'm about to code 609 into the FA list of my car using esys with the provided data. So far so good. Based on many threads I've read in the past coding CIC isn't supposed to be very complicated, and I'm sure it isn't but before I'd like to get some things clarified...
> 
> ...


Install hardware, update your FA with 609, then you must VO Code HU_CIC, KOMBI, and CMB_MEDIA. It is not automatic. With FA Activated with 609 in it, Right-Click on each ECU (the ECU Itself and not the underlying CAFD) and select Code (not FDL Code). You may also need to VO Code ZBE, PDC, and TRSVC Modules as well.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmw_d_power said:


> Hi Shawn, thanks in advance for sharing all the info we got from you.
> 
> can you please PM me the links to the latest software needed, thanks


PM sent.


----------



## andyfinch (May 3, 2015)

Hi Shawn, do you have a link for E-sys please thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

andyfinch said:


> Hi Shawn, do you have a link for E-sys please thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## andyfinch (May 3, 2015)

Thanks again Shawn.


----------



## dov70 (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks Shawn!!!


----------



## Maxim1202 (Feb 5, 2015)

Hey Shawn,

Can I please get the links of the E-Sys and the latest Psdzdata for an F10.
Thank you.


----------



## Maxim1202 (Feb 5, 2015)

Hey Shawn,

Can I please get the links of the E-Sys and the latest Psdzdata for an F10.
Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Maxim1202 said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> Can I please get the links of the E-Sys and the latest Psdzdata for an F10.
> Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## Arkady (May 4, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Could you send me it as well, please? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Arkady said:


> Could you send me it as well, please? Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## HortonTo (May 5, 2015)

Hey Shawn, would you please PM me the links of the E-Sys and the latest Psdzdata for an F30.

Thank you.


----------



## HortonTo (May 5, 2015)

Hey Shawn, would you please PM me the links of the E-Sys and the latest Psdzdata for an F30.

Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

HortonTo said:


> Hey Shawn, would you please PM me the links of the E-Sys and the latest Psdzdata for an F30.
> 
> Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## deliyurek (May 5, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Can I please get the links of the E-Sys and the latest Psdzdata (Token generator) for an F10 year 04/2015
Thank you very much! greetings from Hamburg :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

deliyurek said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can I please get the links of the E-Sys and the latest Psdzdata (Token generator) for an F10 year 04/2015
> Thank you very much! greetings from Hamburg :thumbup:


PM sent.


----------



## kenman999 (May 5, 2015)

Hey Shawn, would you please PM me the links of the E-Sys and the latest Psdzdata for an F15

Thank you.


----------



## kenman999 (May 5, 2015)

Hey Shawn, would you please PM me the links of the E-Sys and the latest Psdzdata for an F15

Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kenman999 said:


> Hey Shawn, would you please PM me the links of the E-Sys and the latest Psdzdata for an F15
> 
> Thank you.


I replied to your same post here:

http://f15.bimmerpost.com/forums/showpost.php?p=17861761&postcount=1365


----------



## kenman999 (May 5, 2015)

Thanks Shawn


----------



## Gragher (May 6, 2015)

Hey Shawn, would you please PM me the links of the E-Sys and the latest Psdzdata for an F10

I would really appreciate it.

Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Gragher said:


> Hey Shawn, would you please PM me the links of the E-Sys and the latest Psdzdata for an F10
> 
> I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## Gragher (May 6, 2015)

Thanks a lot!

Cheers,

G.


----------



## deliyurek (May 5, 2015)

*E-Sys v.3.24.3 + 55.1 PSdZData Lite Version for F10 04/2015 ?*

hi Shawn,
thank you for your pm :thumb up:
I have a Question for coding my F10 year 04/2015 (still in production). Can i take the E-Sys v.3.24.3 + 55.1 PSdZData Lite or will this not work? I think it will be come with newest Software. Which versions would you advise me?
Thanks :bow:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

deliyurek said:


> hi Shawn,
> thank you for your pm :thumb up:
> I have a Question for coding my F10 year 04/2015 (still in production). Can i take the E-Sys v.3.24.3 + 55.1 PSdZData Lite or will this not work? I think it will be come with newest Software. Which versions would you advise me?
> Thanks :bow:


Use 55.1. If car comes with 55.4, then worry about updating to 55.4 only if you have ECU(s) you cannot read.


----------



## deliyurek (May 5, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Use 55.1. If car comes with 55.4, then worry about updating to 55.4 only if you have ECU(s) you cannot read.


OK. Thank you very much :thumbup:


----------



## kaiu (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
Can I please get the links of the E-Sys and Psdzdata for an F11 mod 2012
Thank you very much!

Kai


----------



## kaiu (Apr 30, 2015)

double post

Kai


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kaiu said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Can I please get the links of the E-Sys and Psdzdata for an F11 mod 2012
> Thank you very much!
> 
> Kai


PM sent.


----------



## kaiu (Apr 30, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks .

Kai


----------



## 320de46 (May 8, 2015)

Please esys ista for bmw f10 PM


----------



## 320de46 (May 8, 2015)

*Please esys ista for bmw f10 PM*

Please esys ista for bmw f10 PM


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

320de46 said:


> Please esys ista for bmw f10 PM


PM sent.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2015)

Hey Shawn can i please get the files for a F22 M235i


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hey Shawn can i please get the files for a F22 M235i


PM sent.


----------



## 5ster (Mar 31, 2015)

*e-sys f10*

Hi,

Anyone got a download link for E-SYS (F10)

Thanks!


----------



## DemonBites (May 14, 2015)

Dear Shawn,

Could you please sent me a PN including the download links? I got an F11. This would really help me out.
Thanks a lot!

Cheers

DemonBites


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

5ster said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone got a download link for E-SYS (F10)
> 
> Thanks!


I replied to your PM.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DemonBites said:


> Dear Shawn,
> 
> Could you please sent me a PN including the download links? I got an F11. This would really help me out.
> Thanks a lot!
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Poldi1489 (May 14, 2015)

Hello,

i'm searching for download links for BMW E-Sys for an F11 12/2011 because i am retrofitting Xenon AHL to Xenon.

Can anyone help me please?

Thank you very much!:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Poldi1489 said:


> Hello,
> 
> i'm searching for download links for BMW E-Sys for an F11 12/2011 because i am retrofitting Xenon AHL to Xenon.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## lillyONzulily (Jun 12, 2015)

Hey there Shawn, 
Can I also get links to E-Sys and PSdZData softwares? I'm waiting for my new F15 to come in in couple of weeks, would like to be prepared when it gets here. 
Do I also need a token?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ztechire said:


> Hi Shawn, I got all that sorted and now coding with great results, thanks for all your help.


:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lillyONzulily said:


> Hey there Shawn,
> Can I also get links to E-Sys and PSdZData softwares? I'm waiting for my new F15 to come in in couple of weeks, would like to be prepared when it gets here.
> Do I also need a token?
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## lillyONzulily (Jun 12, 2015)

Thank you Shawn. 
How does one obtain a token through TokenMaster?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lillyONzulily said:


> Thank you Shawn.
> How does one obtain a token through TokenMaster?


You don't. You generate your own now using TokenMaster's E-Sys Launcher Tool.

PM sent.


----------



## f07user (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi Shawn,
After a year of it sitting on my desk I have finally installed a combox on my f07 (530GT 2009). All the wiring seams fine, most things work, I can now plug my phone in and play music in the car. However I only have audio over usb and the telephone feature does not work and no Bluetooth.

I guess this is due to coding, I have a old version on esys but no token. Do I need to download a new version and create a token etc to finish this? If so could you send me a link please?

Thanks a lot
Dave


----------



## masaclasa (Jun 15, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Unless you have keys to BMW AG Vault, there is no Untrimmed PSdZData. What there is though is original Trimmed PSdZData for use with E-Sys Launcher 2.x, that allows for FDL Coding using Trimmed PSdZData.
> 
> PM sent.


Hi Shawn, 
Is there anyway you might be able to send me the software links, tokens etc for a 2013 F10 525i? I have purchased the cables etc.....now just need the tools to use it with. Your help is much appreciated!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

f07user said:


> Hi Shawn,
> After a year of it sitting on my desk I have finally installed a combox on my f07 (530GT 2009). All the wiring seams fine, most things work, I can now plug my phone in and play music in the car. However I only have audio over usb and the telephone feature does not work and no Bluetooth.
> 
> I guess this is due to coding, I have a old version on esys but no token. Do I need to download a new version and create a token etc to finish this? If so could you send me a link please?
> ...





masaclasa said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Is there anyway you might be able to send me the software links, tokens etc for a 2013 F10 525i? I have purchased the cables etc.....now just need the tools to use it with. Your help is much appreciated!


PM's sent.


----------



## Firefly1337 (Jun 12, 2015)

Can you please send me those links, too? (e-sys software, tokens, pin etc)
Thank you in advance 

//Edit: Oops, I'm an idiot  Posted in the wrong location. I have a F20. Are the files different?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Firefly1337 said:


> Can you please send me those links, too? (e-sys software, tokens, pin etc)
> Thank you in advance


PM sent.


----------



## sampel (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi Shawn


Can you please PM me the latest Esys and PSDzDATA.

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sampel said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Can you please PM me the latest Esys and PSDzDATA.
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Anil_f32 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi Shawn, 

picked up my brand new F32 last week  looking to get stuck in with some coding. you defo know your stuff!

Could you tell me where i can get all the relevant latest software from?

New to coding.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Anil_f32 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi Shawn, 

picked up my brand new F32 last week  looking to get stuck in with some coding. you defo know your stuff!

Could you tell me where i can get all the relevant latest software from?

New to coding.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Anil_f32 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> picked up my brand new F32 last week  looking to get stuck in with some coding. you defo know your stuff!
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## nothhelfer (Jun 18, 2015)

I have a F11 530xd and would kindly ask for the software. 

thx


----------



## nothhelfer (Jun 18, 2015)

I have a F11 530xd and would kindly ask for the software. 

thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nothhelfer said:


> I have a F11 530xd and would kindly ask for the software.
> 
> thx


PM sent.


----------



## kimgtfour (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi Shawn ! 

Can i plizz get a copy ?
I have a e36 with a bad dme, so i need to reprogram the new one with esys and psdzdata.:dunno:

Thanks in advance !:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kimgtfour said:


> Hi Shawn !
> 
> Can i plizz get a copy ?
> I have a e36 with a bad dme, so i need to reprogram the new one with esys and psdzdata.:dunno:
> ...


E-Sys is only for Fxx cars. It will not work with your E36.


----------



## M44f10 (Jun 20, 2015)

I just upgraded the interior lights and got 'passenger restraint system fault'. I just bought a enet cable and need the software to reset the error. Could you please pm me the details? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

M44f10 said:


> I just upgraded the interior lights and got 'passenger restraint system fault'. I just bought a enet cable and need the software to reset the error. Could you please pm me the details?
> 
> Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## hunter1234 (Nov 25, 2012)

*Software Links*

Can someone shoot me a PM with the download links for E-Sys and psdzdata? I ordered a cable yesterday and it's on its way to me.

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hunter1234 said:


> Can someone shoot me a PM with the download links for E-Sys and psdzdata? I ordered a cable yesterday and it's on its way to me.
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## sebi1412 (Jun 17, 2015)

Could i please get download links for Esys and PSDzDATA for an F21 as well?
I`ve got the cable here.

Thank you very much!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sebi1412 said:


> Could i please get download links for Esys and PSDzDATA for an F21 as well?
> I`ve got the cable here.
> 
> Thank you very much!


PM sent.


----------



## shadowxp (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

I have a F10. Can you kindly send me the link to the software please.

Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shadowxp said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I have a F10. Can you kindly send me the link to the software please.
> 
> Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## Robocop25 (Jun 22, 2015)

*Esys*

Hi Shawn

Can you please PM me the latest Esys and PSDzDATA.

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Robocop25 said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Can you please PM me the latest Esys and PSDzDATA.
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Alejandro335i (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi Shawn


Can you please PM me the latest Esys and PSDzDATA. I need to code the car from my mother 


Thanks!


----------



## Alejandro335i (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi Shawn


Can you please PM me the latest Esys and PSDzDATA. I need to code the car from my mother 


Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Alejandro335i said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Can you please PM me the latest Esys and PSDzDATA. I need to code the car from my mother
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## macastel (Jun 5, 2015)

Shawn:

can you please send me download link for e-sys and PSdZDATA. I just got a new 2015 550i.

thanks in advance!

[email protected]


----------



## wli (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi, just got my ENET cable from ebay, but e-sys and PSdZDATA files are missing.
Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## JOEYPDX (Dec 31, 2014)

I've made 3 big concerted efforts in coding my car. Finally succeeded in getting EBT to work. I also tried to make some other mods - the changes are in several different CAFD files and the first time I just read all the data, went offline, made the changes, came back to the car and coded all of them. Well about 10% of it took and the rest didn't. I went back the 3rd time and would change the CAFD file for an individual ECU (I guess that the right term) and then coded, and then turned car off/on and for the most part things stuck. however I coded the stereo to turn off when I opened the drivers door and also for the car to auto unlock when I pressed STOP button. Initially for about 3 days it worked and then it stopped working. So I'm not sure what I'm missing. Do I need to just go back and code those specific things one by one again? I watched several videos on YouTube that helped me nail down the steps which helped.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JOEYPDX said:


> I've made 3 big concerted efforts in coding my car. Finally succeeded in getting EBT to work. I also tried to make some other mods - the changes are in several different CAFD files and the first time I just read all the data, went offline, made the changes, came back to the car and coded all of them. Well about 10% of it took and the rest didn't. I went back the 3rd time and would change the CAFD file for an individual ECU (I guess that the right term) and then coded, and then turned car off/on and for the most part things stuck. however I coded the stereo to turn off when I opened the drivers door and also for the car to auto unlock when I pressed STOP button. Initially for about 3 days it worked and then it stopped working. So I'm not sure what I'm missing. Do I need to just go back and code those specific things one by one again? I watched several videos on YouTube that helped me nail down the steps which helped.


Are you selecting CAFD => Code FDL and not the ECU => Code?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

macastel said:


> Shawn:
> 
> can you please send me download link for e-sys and PSdZDATA. I just got a new 2015 550i.
> 
> ...





wli said:


> Hi, just got my ENET cable from ebay, but e-sys and PSdZDATA files are missing.
> Thanks in advance for your help


PM sent.


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

Can I have 56.0 Full?
Always Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BMWzone said:


> Can I have 56.0 Full?
> Always Thanks


No. Not ready yet.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hoer173 said:


> can someone give me a link to download esys ?
> 
> very very interesting is a complete set of all but esys alone is ok!
> 
> please help me! thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## bolv (Jul 4, 2015)

Hi, new here.. Would love to get a working link for esys.. thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bolv said:


> Hi, new here.. Would love to get a working link for esys.. thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## AndrewNCook (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi,

I'm another newbie to the forum (and BMWs in general). My company just bought an i3, and I'm going to be taking it apart (controllers, high voltage stuff, etc.) and I need a way to clear fault codes. Research has pointed me to E-SYS and EDIABAS as the BMW programming / coding / fault clearing tools. And it looks like shawnsheridan is the gatekeeper 

Are E-SYS and EDIABAS the only tools I need? If so, could I get a DL link?

Andy


----------



## AndrewNCook (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi,

I'm another newbie to the forum (and BMWs in general). My company just bought an i3, and I'm going to be taking it apart (controllers, high voltage stuff, etc.) and I need a way to clear fault codes. Research has pointed me to E-SYS and EDIABAS as the BMW programming / coding / fault clearing tools. And it looks like shawnsheridan is the gatekeeper 

Are E-SYS and EDIABAS the only tools I need? If so, could I get a DL link?

Andy


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AndrewNCook said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm another newbie to the forum (and BMWs in general). My company just bought an i3, and I'm going to be taking it apart (controllers, high voltage stuff, etc.) and I need a way to clear fault codes. Research has pointed me to E-SYS and EDIABAS as the BMW programming / coding / fault clearing tools. And it looks like shawnsheridan is the gatekeeper
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## niet0 (Apr 10, 2015)

Hola podria alguien mandarme los e-Sys 3.26.1 + Patch + Generador de símbolos y psdzdata 54.2 os lo agradeceria muchisimo gracias es pa f30


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

niet0 said:


> Hola podria alguien mandarme los e-Sys 3.26.1 + Patch + Generador de símbolos y psdzdata 54.2 os lo agradeceria muchisimo gracias es pa f30


PM sent.


----------



## niet0 (Apr 10, 2015)

Thank you very much and I will tell shawnsheridan as has been the dodificación
jajajjaja
Thanks now to download many Thanks


----------



## jacoslaw (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi All, 

I am a new one here. Could you provide me with a link to e-sys. 

Thanks in advance.

Jacek


----------



## Ganescha (Feb 23, 2015)

need new e sys download link and instructions


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jacoslaw said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a new one here. Could you provide me with a link to e-sys.
> 
> ...





Ganescha said:


> need new e sys download link and instructions


PM's sent.


----------



## debitdude (Jun 24, 2015)

Can i get esys download link? Do i need a token? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

debitdude said:


> Can i get esys download link? Do i need a token? Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## stan54 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi, could you PM me the e-sys download link? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

stan54 said:


> Hi, could you PM me the e-sys download link? Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## tintin_mor (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi, 

First post here (and indeed anywhere!). Long time (on and off) BMW owner, looking to code Enhanced Bluetooth on 2014 M135i F20. Have ordered the necessary cable but now looking for working link for latest/appropriate ESys & PSdZData files. 

Thanks in advance to anyone who can help.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tintin_mor said:


> Hi,
> 
> First post here (and indeed anywhere!). Long time (on and off) BMW owner, looking to code Enhanced Bluetooth on 2014 M135i F20. Have ordered the necessary cable but now looking for working link for latest/appropriate ESys & PSdZData files.
> 
> Thanks in advance to anyone who can help.


PM sent.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Hi Shawn, could you please PM me the download link for the latest ESys & PSdZData?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dmnc02 said:


> Hi Shawn, could you please PM me the download link for the latest ESys & PSdZData?


PM sent.


----------



## rawb (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi, may I please have the links too? I have a 2015 F32. Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rawb said:


> Hi, may I please have the links too? I have a 2015 F32. Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## EEBreh (Mar 24, 2015)

I have an F22 that I just got in a few weeks ago. Can I please have the links? I am from 2Addicts, and I just stumbled upon this forum recently.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

EEBreh said:


> I have an F22 that I just got in a few weeks ago. Can I please have the links? I am from 2Addicts, and I just stumbled upon this forum recently.


PM sent.


----------



## Fredrik_F31 (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi Shawn

Could i have the download links to? 

I have an F31

Thanks you


----------



## hyri (May 3, 2013)

hello can you please send me link Shawn ? 
thank you very much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Fredrik_F31 said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Could i have the download links to?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hyri said:


> hello can you please send me link Shawn ?
> thank you very much


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## The.King (Jul 13, 2015)

*BMW Coding and Programming**

Hi Shawn,

Been reading this forum for ages without registering, but came across this thread and had to sign up.

Would really appreciate if you could also PM me a link to the latest F10 esys files download.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

The.King said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Been reading this forum for ages without registering, but came across this thread and had to sign up.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## The.King (Jul 13, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Sweet lamb - that was quick!

Thanks for the PM. Now I just gotta research what else I need (some sort of CAT5 cable) and how to use the software.

I think someone posted a "how to" pdf on using Esys on this forum, so hopefully I can figure it out without blowing anything up 

Hopefully it will clear my 'passenger restraint' fault & also allow me to just have brighter halo rings as my drl's & not dull halo's with my low beams as well.

Appreciate the link.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

The.King said:


> Sweet lamb - that was quick!
> 
> Thanks for the PM. Now I just gotta research what else I need (some sort of CAT5 cable) and how to use the software.
> 
> ...


ENET Cable:

bmwesys.com

enetcables.com

Guides are included in E-Sys Package.


----------



## The.King (Jul 13, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> ENET Cable:
> 
> bmwesys.com
> 
> ...


Hi,

Thanks for that. I'm viewing this on smartphone at the mo (not the best or quickest when responding), but seen the guides included as part of your PM after I had posted previous reply - thanks for those, sure it will be handy.

Can I just ask - is it a standard ethernet cable (rj45), or something specific? Only asking as I have loads of spare Ethernet cables lying around.

Thanks again.

Edit >>> Nevermind, sorry. Just seen cable. Obviously an RJ45 on one end, but a large connection on the other for that obd port thing!

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

The.King said:


> ...
> 
> Can I just ask - is it a standard ethernet cable (rj45), or something specific? Only asking as I have loads of spare Ethernet cables lying around.
> 
> ...


Besides OBDII Connector, the RJ45 Pinout is different, and it has a 511 Ohm Resistor across two Pins.


----------



## ten (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi Shawn, could you please PM me the download link for the latest ESys & PSdZData? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ten said:


> Hi Shawn, could you please PM me the download link for the latest ESys & PSdZData? Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## JtB91 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi Shaun,

Can I please get the latest download link for the ESys & PSdZData.

Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JtB91 said:


> Hi Shaun,
> 
> Can I please get the latest download link for the ESys & PSdZData.
> 
> Thanks:thumbup:


PM sent.


----------



## dmnu (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi Shawn can i get a download link for Esys and PSdZData for F10 ?
Thanks in advance !


----------



## dmnu (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi Shawn can i get a download link for Esys and PSdZData for F10 ?
Thanks in advance !


----------



## Secret_Asian (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi had a laptop die on me and losr my esys. What version(can i get a link plz) should i use. Someone locally gave me copy of psd 56.1 on a usb drive. Is there a preferred version to use with this psd data? thanks for the help


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Secret_Asian said:


> Hi had a laptop die on me and losr my esys. What version(can i get a link plz) should i use. Someone locally gave me copy of psd 56.1 on a usb drive. Is there a preferred version to use with this psd data? thanks for the help


PM sent.


----------



## Secret_Asian (Sep 24, 2013)

gracias


----------



## iiceman (Jul 22, 2015)

HI Shawn,

Can you please PM me the links to ESys and PSdZData?
Thanks


----------



## iiceman (Jul 22, 2015)

HI Shawn,

Can you please PM me the links to ESys and PSdZData?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

iiceman said:


> HI Shawn,
> 
> Can you please PM me the links to ESys and PSdZData?
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## iiceman (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks...


----------



## Orphie (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi Shawn, could you please PM me the download link for the latest ESys & PSdZData? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Orphie said:


> Hi Shawn, could you please PM me the download link for the latest ESys & PSdZData? Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## BMW330D (Jul 22, 2015)

Can you please send me the link to download the software and codes so I can enable advanced Bluetooth (office function) on my f30 june 2015. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BMW330D said:


> Can you please send me the link to download the software and codes so I can enable advanced Bluetooth (office function) on my f30 june 2015. Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## GeorgeTheGerman (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi Shawn. 

Can you please PM me the download link for the latest ESys & PSdZData? 

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

GeorgeTheGerman said:


> Hi Shawn.
> 
> Can you please PM me the download link for the latest ESys & PSdZData?
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## bluefieldchecke (Jul 22, 2015)

*Esys and PSDZdate*

Hi Shawn.

Can you please PM me the download link for the latest ESys & PSdZData? Would this work on 2014 M5?

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bluefieldchecke said:


> Hi Shawn.
> 
> Can you please PM me the download link for the latest ESys & PSdZData? Would this work on 2014 M5?
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## The.King (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi,

I'm just after watching the Esys tutorial on youtube by Token Master (who's a member of this forum).

Compared to the .pdf instructions for installing Esys which accompany the download links provided in this thread, I noticed that Token Master never changed (un-ticked) anyting in the 'Options>settings>options tab', like the .pdf says we should? 

I'm not at my laptop now or looking at Esys, but if memory serves me - the .pdf says to 'uncheck' two things in the 'Options>settings>options tab', so I'm just curious about why these are being un-ticked, or what they do / don't do?

Anyone know?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

The.King said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm just after watching the Esys tutorial on youtube by Token Master (who's a member of this forum).
> 
> ...


Disable Upstate VCM and Update MSM options.


----------



## The.King (Jul 13, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Disable Upstate VCM and Update MSM options.


Yeah, thanks again. Was just wondering why both of these were disabled in the settings option, i.e. why not update VCM & MSM options? Will it do something to the Esys program and the way it has been configured to run or something? Anyway, it was just a minor query.

From running through the cheat sheets, I have come across the module you mentioned for changing the DRL's - thank you Shawn (FRM => DRL_MODUS = drl_s), however, the options listed in the description column aren't making a tonne of sense to me and I don't know if any of them are the option I am looking for?

_0: DRL disabled; 1: DRL_H via beam, halogen U.S. (without lights); 2: DRL_L via low beam; 3: DRL_S via separate TFLeuchte; U.S. Xenon (rings +
bottom); 4: TFL_S via separate TFLeuchte; ECE Xenon (rings + bottom); 5: TFL_ECE (North Country Comfort); 6: DRL_S_ohne_SL via separate
TFLeuchte without taillight / tail lights, U.S.; 7: TFL_S_ohne_SL via separate TFLeuchte without tail light / rear light, ECE_

For clarity, my F10 is programmed to run the Halo's & low beam headlights (originally halogens, now Xenons) as the DRL's. It also seems to run the rear tail lights too (I only noticed this when getting out of the car for a second while it was still running idle the other day).

Anyway, for simplicity - I just want to kill *ALL *DRL's 'except' for the halo rings which I still want running.

Can anyone please tell me what the "new Value" should be in the FRM 3050 DRL_MODUS in order to achieve exactly this? Or is it possible to configure it this way in a 2013 F10 which was originally running OEM halogens before I upgraded to Xenons myself?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

The.King said:


> ...
> For clarity, my F10 is programmed to run the Halo's & low beam headlights (originally halogens, now Xenons) as the DRL's. It also seems to run the rear tail lights too (I only noticed this when getting out of the car for a second while it was still running idle the other day).
> 
> Anyway, for simplicity - I just want to kill *ALL *DRL's 'except' for the halo rings which I still want running.
> ....


Set it to DRL_S_ohne_SL.


----------



## neodergrosse (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi Shawn.

Can you please PM me the download link for the latest PSdZData? Thank You


----------



## The.King (Jul 13, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Set it to DRL_S_ohne_SL.


Ok, really need help now. Just followed all instructions and tried to input the above. Get to 'step 19', but FA will not activate or go green?

Please help...


----------



## The.King (Jul 13, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Set it to DRL_S_ohne_SL.


Ok, really need help now. Just followed all instructions and tried to input the above. Get to 'step 19', but FA will not activate or go green?

Please help...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

neodergrosse said:


> Hi Shawn.
> 
> Can you please PM me the download link for the latest PSdZData? Thank You


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

The.King said:


> Ok, really need help now. Just followed all instructions and tried to input the above. Get to 'step 19', but FA will not activate or go green?
> 
> Please help...


Did you Save your FA first, then try to Activate it?


----------



## The.King (Jul 13, 2015)

Yeah, I saved everything first as per the token ring youtube video - FA, SVT and I backed them up to a new location too - just to have an original copy in case I screwed anything up.

Anyway, I don't know what happened? I just killed the connection and then reconnected, tried again and it became "active"? All is good.

Final Q for now as I start to code a few things, the token master video said never to change the werte values. Yet for the likes of enabling DVD in motion, it says to change value of SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MIN/MAX to FF??

Same for increasing the brightness of the halo's >>change 'wert_01_100% / Werte=64', to just 'wert_0_100% /'

Is it safe to change Werte to either FF or to delete the value completely?

Thanks for quick reply - sweating bullets was an understatement


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, if you save FA, you must then hit the Edit button to bring FA into FA Editor, then go back to the Coding Module before FA can be Activated. It is a quirk in E-Sys.

You can change Werte Values. You must in many cases. But for any FDL, you only change either the predefined drop-down box value, or the Werte value, but never both.


----------



## The.King (Jul 13, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, if you save FA, you must then hit the Edit button to bring FA into FA Editor, then go back to the Coding Module before FA can be Activated. It is a quirk in E-Sys.


Good to know now. Pity I didn't know that before I sweated a few hundred bullets. 



> You can change Werte Values. You must in many cases. But for any FDL, you only change either the predefined drop-down box value, or the Werte value, but never both.


Hmmmm, I found this out by trying it for myself for the Halo's, then had nothing working. Still don't know about this. i.e. The original settings for Halo brightness was '1 (100%) Werte = 64'. When I just tried to change the Werte value to FF/zero (as per the cheat sheet said) and applied the code, my Halo's died completely. Went back into 'edit fdl', checked the predefind value (which I never touched) and it was "unknown"??? Changed it back to the default 1 (100%) and the Werte value automatically changed to = 64 with it, and my halo's came back again, but they're still really, really dull?

If it's already at the predefind 1 (100%) setting, how do I get the halo's brighter like other people say is possible? Is there another module to edit somewhere? (I did see lots of options for DRL's as I went through different modules.) I assume there has to be a way, as the halo's at the moment (on 100%) resemble two 1700's lanterns about a mile away. Any ideas?

Thanks BTW for your help, now just my halo's run as DRL's (even though very dull) & I've cleared the passenger restraint fault thanks to your tip about 'external applications'. Much appreciated.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I am not aware of Halo brightness FDL setting that specifies Werte = FF. I only know FRM => HELLIGKEIT_DRL = wert_01__100%, and if that is set, I do not know how to increase brightness anymore.

The predefined Dropdown box settings and the Werte values are a matched set. So when you change the Dropdown box setting, the Werte value automatically changes with it. 

So for example, if you change a Dropdown box settings from nicht_aktiv to aktiv, the Werte value automatically changes from Werte=00 to Werte=01.

That said, it's the Werte value only that matters. However, since hexadecimal values are hardly descriptive, the Dropdown box settings serve to provide a more descriptive way of representing what the Werte value's mean, and to ease changing them.

So, when you change a Werte Value directly to a custom value, the predefined Dropdown box setting, which does not have a match for the custom value, displays "Unknown". The custom Werte value though is most certainly active so long as it is a valid value.


----------



## The.King (Jul 13, 2015)

Hmmmm, came across a funny one after coding quite a few things successfully...

I applied this coding to enable the digital speed display in the main instrument cluster 
KOMBI => 3000 => BC_DIGITAL_V => aktiv

However - there has been no change & there is no sign of any digital speed info? Is there another part to this coding (another module) that requires a change in order to activate it?

I also applied this coding - Subtle orange lines at the bottom of Extended (6WA) or Multifunction (6WB) display during the day (2013 Default is grey)
KOMBI => 3000 => HINTERGRUND_FARBE_TAG => orange

Again, I see the word used is 'subtle', but i haven't noticed any changes???

All other codings applied have worked a treat (except for needing to upgrade the physical halo ring LEDs to 2014+ in order to achieve the brightness I want. The 2013 halo's suck. They're not even 1/4 as bright, even at 100%.


----------



## The.King (Jul 13, 2015)

Hmmmm, came across a funny one after coding quite a few things successfully...

I applied this coding to enable the digital speed display in the main instrument cluster 
KOMBI => 3000 => BC_DIGITAL_V => aktiv

However - there has been no change & there is no sign of any digital speed info? Is there another part to this coding (another module) that requires a change in order to activate it?

I also applied this coding - Subtle orange lines at the bottom of Extended (6WA) or Multifunction (6WB) display during the day (2013 Default is grey)
KOMBI => 3000 => HINTERGRUND_FARBE_TAG => orange

Again, I see the word used is 'subtle', but i haven't noticed any changes???

All other codings applied have worked a treat (except for needing to upgrade the physical halo ring LEDs to 2014+ in order to achieve the brightness I want. The 2013 halo's suck. They're not even 1/4 as bright, even at 100%.


----------



## The.King (Jul 13, 2015)

Sorry, don't know how last entry posted twice - I only posted 'quick reply' once ??


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

The.King said:


> Hmmmm, came across a funny one after coding quite a few things successfully...
> 
> I applied this coding to enable the digital speed display in the main instrument cluster
> KOMBI => 3000 => BC_DIGITAL_V => aktiv
> ...


Digital Speed is added to the last Setting inside the BC Cluster (the display inside MPH Gauge). You have the press the button at end of BC Stalk to cycle though to the Digital Speed Setting.


----------



## The.King (Jul 13, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Stalk to cycle though to the Digital Speed Setting.


Of course - thanks. Clearly had a 'senior moment' & couldn't figure that out. Next I'll be asking where the steering wheel is


----------



## 11AW535i (Jul 27, 2015)

I've read through all posts about coding my f10. Now I'm ready and Im going for it. Please Shawn, help me with lasteat link to the e-sys and any other files needed for coding. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

11AW535i said:


> I've read through all posts about coding my f10. Now I'm ready and Im going for it. Please Shawn, help me with lasteat link to the e-sys and any other files needed for coding. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## alsayyad (Feb 4, 2015)

Hello,

Kindly requesting links for softwares. Thank you. Shawn, you are the master.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alsayyad said:


> Hello,
> 
> Kindly requesting links for softwares. Thank you. Shawn, you are the master.


PM sent.


----------



## beestemans (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi Shawn.
would you please PM me the download link for the latest ESys & PSdZData for my BMW 530d?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

beestemans said:


> Hi Shawn.
> would you please PM me the download link for the latest ESys & PSdZData for my BMW 530d?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## clacla89 (Jul 30, 2015)

hi shawn
could you please send me the link to download the latest e- sys with psdzdata and all it takes for my f25 bmw x3 2012? and possibly even a complete tutorial on installing el ' use , I'm doing just confusing with all the guides read , thanks to the work done by all


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

clacla89 said:


> hi shawn
> could you please send me the link to download the latest e- sys with psdzdata and all it takes for my f25 bmw x3 2012? and possibly even a complete tutorial on installing el ' use , I'm doing just confusing with all the guides read , thanks to the work done by all


PM sent.


----------



## itscorystory (Jul 31, 2015)

HI Shawn,

Can you please PM me the links to ESys and PSdZData?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

itscorystory said:


> HI Shawn,
> 
> Can you please PM me the links to ESys and PSdZData?
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## st777 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please PM me the download link for the latest ESys & PSdZData? 

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

st777 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please PM me the download link for the latest ESys & PSdZData?
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## penang (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi Shawn. Could you also PM the links to e-sys and psdzdata?

Thanks much.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

penang said:


> Hi Shawn. Could you also PM the links to e-sys and psdzdata?
> 
> Thanks much.


PM sent.


----------



## gheron (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi Shawn.
would you please PM me the download link for the latest ESys & PSdZData for my BMW X3 01/2013?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gheron said:


> Hi Shawn.
> would you please PM me the download link for the latest ESys & PSdZData for my BMW X3 01/2013?


PM sent.


----------



## ed4 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi Shawn, can you also PM me the link(s) to e-sys and psdzdata. I'm looking to recode my F10.

Thank you - really appreciate it man!


----------



## ed4 (Aug 2, 2015)

(Sorry - duplicate post)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ed4 said:


> Hi Shawn, can you also PM me the link(s) to e-sys and psdzdata. I'm looking to recode my F10.
> 
> Thank you - really appreciate it man!


PM sent.


----------



## Lowi (Jan 16, 2014)

Can anyone pm me the latest version please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Lowi said:


> Can anyone pm me the latest version please?


PM sent.


----------



## nothhelfer (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

i have a F11 03/14. Is the newest version compatible? And if yes, could you send me a link.
Thanks in advance.

Regards

nothhelfer


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nothhelfer said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> i have a F11 03/14. Is the newest version compatible? And if yes, could you send me a link.
> Thanks in advance.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## TheBear89 (Aug 4, 2015)

My car is at i-level (correct word?) F010-12-03-512 so pretty old files should work. I found files around version 54 but it was just about 0.5 GB so I weren't able to code anything. Found working v48.3 but because of to old files I had to find older esys. 

It's now working, but with version 48.3. I'm not comfortable with that so would appreciate newer esys with working token, pin and so on. 

Thank you in advance, 
TheBear89


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TheBear89 said:


> My car is at i-level (correct word?) F010-12-03-512 so pretty old files should work. I found files around version 54 but it was just about 0.5 GB so I weren't able to code anything. Found working v48.3 but because of to old files I had to find older esys.
> 
> It's now working, but with version 48.3. I'm not comfortable with that so would appreciate newer esys with working token, pin and so on.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## unakskole (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

I have a F01 02/10. Could you please send me a link.
Thanks in advance.

Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

unakskole said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I have a F01 02/10. Could you please send me a link.
> Thanks in advance.
> ...


I replied to your PM.


----------



## cm048 (Feb 1, 2015)

Hello

I read that E-Sys 3.26.1 required PSdZData > 54
I want to work on PSdZData 53.3, do you have older version of E-Sys ?
I think 3.25.* might do.


----------



## cm048 (Feb 1, 2015)

----
sorry double post. I click once but was post twice


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cm048 said:


> Hello
> 
> I read that E-Sys 3.26.1 required PSdZData > 54
> I want to work on PSdZData 53.3, do you have older version of E-Sys ?
> I think 3.25.* might do.


PM sent.


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

Hello there,

May I please have the latest version of e-sys + psdzdata?

Thanks!!


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

Hello there,

May I please have the latest version of e-sys + psdzdata?

Thanks!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Simpaty said:


> Hello there,
> 
> May I please have the latest version of e-sys + psdzdata?
> 
> Thanks!!


PM sent.


----------



## R1984 (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi, Could i have the links aswell please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

R1984 said:


> Hi, Could i have the links aswell please?


PM sent.


----------



## gheron (Aug 1, 2015)

*coding*

hello shawnsheridan, 
you tell me how you code folding mirrors with the remote control for an X3 F25 x20d,
sorry for my English not perfect7
Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gheron said:


> hello shawnsheridan,
> you tell me how you code folding mirrors with the remote control for an X3 F25 x20d,
> sorry for my English not perfect7
> Thank you


Use F10 Cheat Sheet for this. It is the same for F25.


----------



## marklee (Jul 31, 2015)

Hello shawnsheridan,

I would like to start coding my F10. Please send me the link for the e-sys + psdzdata,

Thanks in advance.
Mark


----------



## marklee (Jul 31, 2015)

Hello shawnsheridan,

I would like to start coding my F10. Please send me the link for the e-sys + psdzdata,

Thanks in advance.
Mark


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

marklee said:


> Hello shawnsheridan,
> 
> I would like to start coding my F10. Please send me the link for the e-sys + psdzdata,
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## alvinv (Jul 8, 2015)

*shawn - do you mind PM'ing me the PSdzData 54.1 Lite?*

Ty!!!!


----------



## gheron (Aug 1, 2015)

*Internet*

hello


----------



## gheron (Aug 1, 2015)

*internet*

Hello shawnsheridan I coded my f25 but does not connect to the internet , can upgrade services with the phone but when I go on bmw online does not connect .
My phone is an iPhone 4-
these encodings

INTERNET e BMW ON LINE
HU_CICHB->3000 HMI->Funktionen->ONLINE_BROWSER_LIVE->aktiv 
HU_CIC > 3003 TELEFON_TELEMATIK_ONLINE > STARTUP>Aktive
HU_CIC > 3003 TELEFON_TELEMATIK_ONLINE > ONLINE_BROWSER > beide_aktiv Werte (03)
HU_CIC>3003 TELEFON_TELEMATIK_ONLINE > ONLINE_BROWSER_LIVE aktiv
HU_CIC>3003 TELEFON_TELEMATIK_ONLINE > ONLINE_SERVICES aktiv
HU_CIC>3003 TELEFON_TELEMATIK_ONLINE > ONLINE_SERVICES_GLS aktiv
HU_CICHB->3003 > TELEFON_TELEMATIK_ONLINE, 50->Funktionen->DUN_PROFILE->aktiv
HU_CICHB->3003 > TELEFON_TELEMATIK_ONLINE, 50->Funktionen->PAN_PROFILE->aktiv
HU_CICHB->3003 > BT_DATA_SERVICE ***8211; Aktiv


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gheron said:


> Hello shawnsheridan I coded my f25 but does not connect to the internet , can upgrade services with the phone but when I go on bmw online does not connect .
> My phone is an iPhone 4-
> these encodings
> 
> ...


There are about a dozen different threads on here covering Internet / BMW Live. This "F10 E-Sys Download Locations" thread isn't one of them.


----------



## bmw_f10 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi Shawnsheridan

Do you have the link for PSdZData x.56.2 full? Do you know if E-Sys, E-Sys Launcher Premium and INPA run on Windows 10? 
Thanks in advance

bmw_f10


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmw_f10 said:


> Hi Shawnsheridan
> 
> Do you have the link for PSdZData x.56.2 full? Do you know if E-Sys, E-Sys Launcher Premium and INPA run on Windows 10?
> Thanks in advance
> ...


PM sent.

All works fine on Win 10.


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

hey shawnsheridan,

could you send me last esys 3.27 please

thk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

aboveall15 said:


> Dear Shawn,
> Can you please send me the links?


PM sent.


----------



## Engineblast (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
Can you please send me the Links (F10 535I xDrive)


----------



## Engineblast (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
Can you please send me the Links (F10 535I xDrive)


----------



## oNek (Aug 15, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
I want to code my F21 125d, can you please send the links?
Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Engineblast said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Can you please send me the Links (F10 535I xDrive)





oNek said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I want to code my F21 125d, can you please send the links?
> Thanks in advance


PM's sent.


----------



## Alcor (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi,
Please can you send me the links?
F20_14_11_501 (F20 2012)
Thanks very much!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Alcor said:


> Hi,
> Please can you send me the links?
> F20_14_11_501 (F20 2012)
> Thanks very much!


PM sent.


----------



## judebmw (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi, Shawn,

Can you please send me the software links (f15 X5 2014)?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## judebmw (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi, Shawn,

Can you please send me the software links (f15 X5 2014)?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

judebmw said:


> Hi, Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send me the software links (f15 X5 2014)?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


After you enable your PM function, send me one:

"_judebmw has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her._"


----------



## darkproducer (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Can send the link? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

darkproducer said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can send the link? Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## desiracing (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi Shawn, 

Can i get the links. I have a 2011 F10 550i


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

desiracing said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can i get the links. I have a 2011 F10 550i


PM sent.


----------



## dream54ing (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi Shawn, fairly new to this, can I get the links. I have a 2014 F32. Many Thanks in advance!


----------



## dream54ing (Aug 17, 2015)

anyone in phoenix that is familiar with coding that would lend a hand? Ill buy lunch


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dream54ing said:


> Hi Shawn, fairly new to this, can I get the links. I have a 2014 F32. Many Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## judebmw (Aug 17, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> After you enable your PM function, send me one:
> 
> "_judebmw has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her._"


Sorry, PM function is enabled now, please send me the links, thanks a lot!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

judebmw said:


> Sorry, PM function is enabled now, please send me the links, thanks a lot!


PM sent.


----------



## zazspry (Apr 22, 2015)

Shawn,
Would you kindly send me the links for 2014 f30?
Many thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zazspry said:


> Shawn,
> Would you kindly send me the links for 2014 f30?
> Many thanks


PM sent.


----------



## digitore (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi Shawn
would you send links for 2015 f23

Thanks a lot


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

digitore said:


> Hi Shawn
> would you send links for 2015 f23
> 
> Thanks a lot


PM sent.


----------



## solarspace (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi Shawn - could I trouble you for a link to the new coding files?

Thanks!
Christiaan


----------



## raulsosa (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi Shawn
would you send links for 2012 535ix
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

solarspace said:


> Hi Shawn - could I trouble you for a link to the new coding files?
> 
> Thanks!
> Christiaan





raulsosa said:


> Hi Shawn
> would you send links for 2012 535ix
> Thanks


PM's sent.


----------



## elioloco (Aug 19, 2015)

hey shawn
Im new to the forum and can't wait to start coding my car (2011 bmw 535i)
can you point me in the right direction on where to start and the link for the download 
thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

elioloco said:


> hey shawn
> Im new to the forum and can't wait to start coding my car (2011 bmw 535i)
> can you point me in the right direction on where to start and the link for the download
> thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## abuusyad (Aug 19, 2015)

*E sys*

Hi Shawn.
Great job your doing. Keep it up
I would be very grateful if you could PM me the link for E sys.

Thank you in advance.
Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

abuusyad said:


> Hi Shawn.
> Great job your doing. Keep it up
> I would be very grateful if you could PM me the link for E sys.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Danielwalter420 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi,

Im fairly new to this forum. I have a 116i (f20), are ESYS and psdzdata what i would require to start tinkering?

If so is anyone kind enough to PM me?

Kind regards,
Dan


----------



## Danielwalter420 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi,

Im fairly new to this forum. I have a 116i (f20), are ESYS and psdzdata what i would require to start tinkering?

If so is anyone kind enough to PM me?

Kind regards,
Dan


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Danielwalter420 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im fairly new to this forum. I have a 116i (f20), are ESYS and psdzdata what i would require to start tinkering?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Danielwalter420 (Aug 20, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks So Much!!!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zazspry said:


> Shawn,
> Would you kindly send me the links for 2014 f30?
> Many thanks


PM sent.


----------



## top100 (Apr 19, 2014)

Shawn, can you please send me the link? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

top100 said:


> Shawn, can you please send me the link? Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## cjordan77 (Aug 23, 2015)

*Link for 2011 BMW 550i*

Shawn would you please send me the link for a 2011 BMW 550I?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cjordan77 said:


> Shawn would you please send me the link for a 2011 BMW 550I?


PM sent.


----------



## salloumtouil (Aug 1, 2015)

Shawn,
Would you kindly send me the links for 2015 f10?
thanks a lot


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

frood said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm a new Mini Cooper S F56 Owner and would love to pimp my Mini a littlebit.. can you please please provide me a download location?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## dachusa (Sep 10, 2015)

link for 2010 550i GT?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dachusa said:


> link for 2010 550i GT?


PM sent.


----------



## 20pav08 (Sep 11, 2015)

Hi there,

dont suppose anyone could provide me with a link? I have an F10 520d in beauty Tasman Green


----------



## 20pav08 (Sep 11, 2015)

Hi there,

dont suppose anyone could provide me with a link? I have an F10 520d in beauty Tasman Green


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

20pav08 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> dont suppose anyone could provide me with a link? I have an F10 520d in beauty Tasman Green


PM sent.


----------



## jmonaco (Sep 12, 2015)

Just bought a 2015 F10. I have seen coding instructions, and cheatsheets, but do they still apply to 2015? Also, where can I get the download links for the software?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jmonaco said:


> Just bought a 2015 F10. I have seen coding instructions, and cheatsheets, but do they still apply to 2015? Also, where can I get the download links for the software?


PM sent.


----------



## jmonaco (Sep 12, 2015)

thank u. i get to to ca next month to train on the new 7 and drive it. can't wait. i will have lots of info


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jmonaco said:


> thank u. i get to to ca next month to train on the new 7 and drive it. can't wait. i will have lots of info


Nice.


----------



## Pfen (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi, I'm from Austria and have a F11 520d.

Can you please please provide me a download location?

Thanks very much in advice!


----------



## Pfen (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi, I'm from Austria and have a F11 520d.

Can you please please provide me a download location?

Thanks very much in advice!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Pfen said:


> Hi, I'm from Austria and have a F11 520d.
> 
> Can you please please provide me a download location?
> 
> Thanks very much in advice!


PM sent.


----------



## xalax007 (Aug 29, 2015)

Can I get the links for e-sys and psz files?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

xalax007 said:


> Can I get the links for e-sys and psz files?
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## MrPoman (Jan 24, 2014)

Hello Shawn,

Could you please send me the links to latest PSdZData files? My 2014 F10 just got programmed at the dealer and all custom coding is wiped. Thanks in advance!


----------



## MrPoman (Jan 24, 2014)

Hello Shawn,

Could you please send me the links to latest PSdZData files? My 2014 F10 just got programmed at the dealer and all custom coding is wiped. Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MrPoman said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me the links to latest PSdZData files? My 2014 F10 just got programmed at the dealer and all custom coding is wiped. Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## roc123 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi there, I have an F30 BMW 328i, tried activating FA but keep getting an error. I have E-Sys 3.18.4 and PSDZ 47.5. Not sure if I have the wrong version, any chance I can get the links for the correct version?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

roc123 said:


> Hi there, I have an F30 BMW 328i, tried activating FA but keep getting an error. I have E-Sys 3.18.4 and PSDZ 47.5. Not sure if I have the wrong version, any chance I can get the links for the correct version?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You need to update.

PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

luchobravo said:


> Thank you for the email. I have downloaded the program, I think. It starts. Can't wait to get the cable, and check it out. The problem is that my notebook does not have an ethernet port, and I need to purchase an ethernet to usb connector. Hopefully it will work. Unless anyone else has any ideas. Thank you, once again.


No other option. You need the USB x LAN Adapter.


----------



## simas (Oct 2, 2015)

want to programm my bmw, need links e-sys and psz files, would be very glad


----------



## revo9246 (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi Shawnsheridan -
Could you send the links to the e-sys and psz files?
Many thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

simas said:


> want to programm my bmw, need links e-sys and psz files, would be very glad





revo9246 said:


> Hi Shawnsheridan -
> Could you send the links to the e-sys and psz files?
> Many thanks


PM sent.


----------



## daSilverPaladin (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi Shawnsheridan,

would you please send me the links to E-Sys.

Thanks


----------



## Kelfish999 (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi Shawn could you send all the necessary links for 2014 f30 .......thanks!!!


----------



## angelus (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi Shawn, 

I stumbled upon this post and I would like to obtain the download link for the E-sys software.

I have a 2014 F20 116D and I changed the airbags due to an accident.

Ever since I changed them I have the lights turned on on the dashboard. 
BMW refuses to help me, because I changed the airbags myself...

Is it true I can solve this problem with the e-sys software.

Many thanks in advance for your precious help.
Damien.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

daSilverPaladin said:


> Hi Shawnsheridan,
> 
> would you please send me the links to E-Sys.
> 
> Thanks





Kelfish999 said:


> Hi Shawn could you send all the necessary links for 2014 f30 .......thanks!!!





angelus said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I stumbled upon this post and I would like to obtain the download link for the E-sys software.
> 
> ...


PM's sent.


----------



## angelus (Oct 3, 2015)

Well received. Many thanks.


----------



## Kelfish999 (Oct 3, 2015)

thankyou ....shawn


----------



## shadowyman (Jun 10, 2013)

Ah it hasn't let me set car type and now I'm stuck at F999


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shadowyman said:


> Ah it hasn't let me set car type and now I'm stuck at F999


Read your PM again. It advises you on F999 solution.


----------



## shadowyman (Jun 10, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Read your PM again. It advises you on F999 solution.


Shawn, I've not received a PM from you?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shadowyman said:


> Shawn, I've not received a PM from you?


OK. I'll send it in about an hour when I get back to PC.


----------



## shadowyman (Jun 10, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> OK. I'll send it in about an hour when I get back to PC.


Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shadowyman said:


> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## daSilverPaladin (Oct 3, 2015)

Thank you shawn!!


----------



## vdb (Apr 29, 2015)

*Latest psdz files*

Hi Shawn,

Can you please point me towards the latest psdz files. My 2013 F31 came back flushed by the dealer when it got serviced. :-(
Would really appreciate it!

rgds, Vincent


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vdb said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please point me towards the latest psdz files. My 2013 F31 came back flushed by the dealer when it got serviced. :-(
> Would really appreciate it!
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Allstar68 (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
I got psdzdata v. 52.1, but there is the file "cafd_000000f9-007_009_006" (or "cafd_000000f9.caf.007_009_006" ?) missing, which is needed to code the "HU_ENTRY" . Do you know, if this file is in psdzdata v. 52.2; and if yes, could you please give me a download link for it? The car, on which I make the coding, is a BMW F20, built March-April 2014. Thank you!


----------



## Allstar68 (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
I got psdzdata v. 52.1, but there is the file "cafd_000000f9-007_009_006" (or "cafd_000000f9.caf.007_009_006" ?) missing, which is needed to code the "HU_ENTRY" . Do you know, if this file is in psdzdata v. 52.2; and if yes, could you please give me a download link for it? The car, on which I make the coding, is a BMW F20, built March-April 2014. Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Allstar68 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I got psdzdata v. 52.1, but there is the file "cafd_000000f9-007_009_006" (or "cafd_000000f9.caf.007_009_006" ?) missing, which is needed to code the "HU_ENTRY" . Do you know, if this file is in psdzdata v. 52.2; and if yes, could you please give me a download link for it? The car, on which I make the coding, is a BMW F20, built March-April 2014. Thank you!


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## luchobravo (Oct 12, 2008)

Thank you Shawn. I have purchased the cable and the adaptor. The adaptor works okay when I hardwire my laptop to the ethernet. But, I am not getting the notebook to link with my F10. Also, I have two icons, one is E-sys, and the other is E-sys launcher pro. Should I be using one vs. the other? Thank you for your patience.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

luchobravo said:


> Thank you Shawn. I have purchased the cable and the adaptor, but I am not getting the notebook to link with my F10. Any step by step instruction here? Could it be that my notebook is not communicating because of the link? Also, I have two icons, one is E-sys, and the other is E-sys launcher pro. Should I be using one vs. the other? Thnak you for your patience with me.


I take it you installed you USB x LAN Adapter Driver and the new Wired LAN Port appears in Windows Network Neighborhood?

You need to verify it is working. Plug cable from Adapter straight into your Router, and see if LAN Adapter gets an IP Address. Then do same thing with F10 ENET Connection and see if you get an IP Address from car. Make sure motor is running.

For actual coding, you will need to use E-Sys Launcher Icon. For testing connection, I would just use E -Sys direct.


----------



## diamon_d (Apr 6, 2008)

Shawn,
Could you provide me a link to e-sys and the PSZ files! Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

daves535 said:


> Shawn,
> Could you provide me a link to e-sys and the PSZ files! Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## diamon_d (Apr 6, 2008)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thank you!


----------



## sergiompais (Sep 4, 2013)

Once again here i am scavenging for some links to the latest psdzdata... One of these days i'll find a way to thank you for your patience!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sergiompais said:


> Once again here i am scavenging for some links to the latest psdzdata... One of these days i'll find a way to thank you for your patience!


PM sent.


----------



## luchobravo (Oct 12, 2008)

Dear Shawn; I tried the connection directly to the router and it works okay. In the F10 I get the message: No valid IP address. Any ideas?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

luchobravo said:


> Dear Shawn; I tried the connection directly to the router and it works okay. In the F10 I get the message: No valid IP address. Any ideas?


Did you disable Windows Firewall, and any Antivirus software?


----------



## Stefan320d (May 20, 2013)

Hi Shawnsheridan,

just got my new computer.
Can you please send me a PM with the links for files of esys?

Thanks
Stefan


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Stefan320d said:


> Hi Shawnsheridan,
> 
> just got my new computer.
> Can you please send me a PM with the links for files of esys?
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## luchobravo (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes sir, I did. I have been working with pc's since DOS, but I'm at a loss with this one. Any other ideas, short of trying a different notebook with an ethernet connection, vs having to use a convertor? QUESTION: Do I need to download other files besides the ones that open up both programs E-sys and E-sys launcher? Just making sure that I don't. Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

luchobravo said:


> Yes sir, I did. I have been working with pc's since DOS, but I'm at a loss with this one. Any other ideas, short of trying a different notebook with an ethernet connection, vs having to use a convertor?


Not really. Is car Motor running?


----------



## alexxi83 (Oct 8, 2015)

*Esys*

Hello to everybody,
I'm a new member and apologize me if I made a mistake.
How can I find all files for esys?
Thanks a lot,
Alessandro


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alexxi83 said:


> Hello to everybody,
> I'm a new member and apologize me if I made a mistake.
> How can I find all files for esys?
> Thanks a lot,
> Alessandro


PM sent.


----------



## luchobravo (Oct 12, 2008)

Dear Shawn, No, only the ignition is on. Should the motor be running? 
Otherwise, it could also be an incompatible cable? Although, it specifically read: F series cable. 
This is the item: 1 New 2M Ethernet to OBD Interface Cable E-SYS ICOM Coding F-series for BMW ENET . This is the link http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MECEI14?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00 . Perhaps, there is a better place to get one? Please let me know. Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

luchobravo said:


> Dear Shawn, No, only the ignition is on. Should the motor be running?
> Otherwise, it could also be an incompatible cable? Although, it specifically read: F series cable.
> This is the item: 1 New 2M Ethernet to OBD Interface Cable E-SYS ICOM Coding F-series for BMW ENET . This is the link http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MECEI14?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00 . Perhaps, there is a better place to get one? Please let me know. Thank you.


It could be cable but I doubt it. Motor should be running to ensure adequate Voltage on ECU's.


----------



## chwi69 (Oct 9, 2015)

I would appreciate a download link for the latest e-sys if someone could be so kind 

I'm driving a 530d xDrive f11 built 09/2012.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

chwi69 said:


> I would appreciate a download link for the latest e-sys if someone could be so kind
> 
> I'm driving a 530d xDrive f11 built 09/2012.


PM sent.


----------



## luchobravo (Oct 12, 2008)

Shawn; finally got the connection after downloading version 3.26.1, and paying close attention to the location of the subsequent files to install. I am now wrestling with the coding, as some functions seem to be inoperative. The one that I noticed is the close windows, sunroof, etc, by touching the door handle after exiting the vehicle. Will try retracing my steps, to see if I did anything wrong.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

luchobravo said:


> Shawn; finally got the connection after downloading version 3.26.1, and paying close attention to the location of the subsequent files to install. I am now wrestling with the coding, as some functions seem to be inoperative. The one that I noticed is the close windows, sunroof, etc, by touching the door handle after exiting the vehicle. Will try retracing my steps, to see if I did anything wrong.


I assume your car has factory Comfort Access to begin with, and if that is the case, do you touch door handle for full 20 seconds to close windows?


----------



## luchobravo (Oct 12, 2008)

Aaahhh, success at last. I am coding away, and everything seems to be working fine. Thank you for the links and the great encouraging support. The only thing I have not been able to code yet is the lights. I deleted the two codes 5 and 8, from FA. But, have not been able to follow the instructions past that. I will try again later, when I'm ready to lose all the current modifications and start again. QUESTION: Is there a way to save the current changes and reload them after they are wiped out through an update, or recoding of the FA? I have read several posts that say that one has to recode after that happens. This is why I persevered in trying to learn to code, vs. paying someone to code for me. Thank you once again for your time and patience.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

luchobravo said:


> ...Is there a way to save the current changes and reload them after they are wiped out through an update, or recoding of the FA? I have read several posts that say that one has to recode after that happens. This is why I persevered in trying to learn to code, vs. paying someone to code for me. Thank you once again for your time and patience.


When car gets updated, it receives new CAFD version. It would not be wise to take backed up coding data from old CAFD "A" and inject into new CAFD "B", as the old coding data may no longer align with new CAFD structure.


----------



## xpertu77 (Oct 12, 2015)

hi

i'm new user,and please send me a link for a latest e-sys and psdzdata. thanks


----------



## xpertu77 (Oct 12, 2015)

hi

i'm new user,and please send me a link for a latest e-sys and psdzdata. thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

xpertu77 said:


> hi
> 
> i'm new user,and please send me a link for a latest e-sys and psdzdata. thanks


PM sent.


----------



## luchobravo (Oct 12, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## luchobravo (Oct 12, 2008)

Good point, about not reading old code back when upgrading system. I was mainly thinking if one has to make a minor change. But, better not to mess with it, and re-code.

M-Logo Question. I coded so that the M logo shows at start up (have M package). This looks great, but it only shows when saving the code and the system restarts. The display starts immediately at the point where it was left, playing a song, or watching a video. Is the unit turning off, or sleeping, or is it actually staying up all the time? Any ideas?


----------



## cabripro (Mar 24, 2015)

hi

i lost the e-sys program by switchig new computer, can you please sent me the link agan for the latest e-sys and psdzdata. thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cabripro said:


> hi
> 
> i lost the e-sys program by switchig new computer, can you please sent me the link agan for the latest e-sys and psdzdata. thanks


PM sent.


----------



## ascrack001 (Oct 14, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Can you PM me a copy too? I want to update the maps on my car.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ascrack001 said:


> Can you PM me a copy too? I want to update the maps on my car.


PM sent.


----------



## barmal85 (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi everyone!
Can I have also link for downloads?
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

barmal85 said:


> Hi everyone!
> Can I have also link for downloads?
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## luchobravo (Oct 12, 2008)

Shawn; European Lights work great now. You can actually see them adjusting. Oncoming traffic drivers do not flash even though my high beams are on. I can also see the void spot in the center when approaching cars ahead of me. I did not need to recode after the FA coding had the appropriate 5 and 8 code subtracted, even though I added subsequent code, such as the one to complete the lighting process. The only concern is that I don't see the start up screen. Whenever I turn the car on, it's instant screen on. Anyone else with this issue? Or, suggestions?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

luchobravo said:


> Shawn; European Lights work great now. You can actually see them adjusting. Oncoming traffic drivers do not flash even though my high beams are on. I can also see the void spot in the center when approaching cars ahead of me. I did not need to recode after the FA coding had the appropriate 5 and 8 code subtracted, even though I added subsequent code, such as the one to complete the lighting process. The only concern is that I don't see the start up screen. Whenever I turn the car on, it's instant screen on. Anyone else with this issue? Or, suggestions?


Glad to hear it.


----------



## alex_f11 (Oct 16, 2015)

*Link*

Hy! 
That's a great comunity - we follow this forum from Austria  
Can i get a link for download?
thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alex_f11 said:


> Hy!
> That's a great comunity - we follow this forum from Austria
> Can i get a link for download?
> thx


PM sent.


----------



## sundbergjs (Oct 17, 2015)

*E-sys Software and Token Download Location?*

Hi Shawn,

This forum is awesome! I have my cable, but I can't figure out where to download the required e-sys software and token to enable Enhanced Bluetooth. Would you be able to share the download location for the required e-sys software and token? My car is a 2012 BMW 328i with the Tech Package and Nav system. I can't believe enhanced bluetooth is a standard feature, especially with the tech package!

Thank you very much in advance!
Jason


----------



## Luang (Oct 17, 2015)

Hey I'm new to coding on the f10 and wondering if i can get some links to the software please


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sundbergjs said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> This forum is awesome! I have my cable, but I can't figure out where to download the required e-sys software and token to enable Enhanced Bluetooth. Would you be able to share the download location for the required e-sys software and token? My car is a 2012 BMW 328i with the Tech Package and Nav system. I can't believe enhanced bluetooth is a standard feature, especially with the tech package!
> 
> ...





Luang said:


> Hey I'm new to coding on the f10 and wondering if i can get some links to the software please


PM's sent.


----------



## sundbergjs (Oct 17, 2015)

All,

So, I was able to read and learn just enough to screw up my 2012 328i CIC! I activated FA, and then over-ambitiously (and a bit carelessly) selected the top-level ECU and clicked "code" (I definitely did not click "code defaults"). The car runs, but I am now getting a check engine error light and also a drivetrain malfunction and a fuel system contin. message. Before I clicked code, I did save the SVT as an xml file and saved the original NCD files. From some other threads, I've read the issue may be that all modules were re-coded, but the DME2 module needs to be coded when the engine is off and I had the engine on when I clicked "Code".

Is anyone able to provide the steps to restore to my original configuration? Any help will be greatly appreciated!

Thanks very much in advance!
Jason


----------



## sundbergjs (Oct 17, 2015)

All,

So, I was able to read and learn just enough to screw up my 2012 328i CIC! I activated FA, and then over-ambitiously (and a bit carelessly) selected the top-level ECU and clicked "code" (I definitely did not click "code defaults"). The car runs, but I am now getting a check engine error light and also a drivetrain malfunction and a fuel system contin. message. Before I clicked code, I did save the SVT as an xml file and saved the original NCD files. From some other threads, I've read the issue may be that all modules were re-coded, but the DME2 module needs to be coded when the engine is off and I had the engine on when I clicked "Code".

Is anyone able to provide the steps to restore to my original configuration? Any help will be greatly appreciated!

Thanks very much in advance!
Jason


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sundbergjs said:


> All,
> 
> So, I was able to read and learn just enough to screw up my 2012 328i CIC! I activated FA, and then over-ambitiously (and a bit carelessly) selected the top-level ECU and clicked "code" (I definitely did not click "code defaults"). The car runs, but I am now getting a check engine error light and also a drivetrain malfunction and a fuel system contin. message. Before I clicked code, I did save the SVT as an xml file and saved the original NCD files. From some other threads, I've read the issue may be that all modules were re-coded, but the DME2 module needs to be coded when the engine is off and I had the engine on when I clicked "Code".
> 
> ...


Your DME is most likely missing its CAFD now. You must inject CAFD into DME and then VO Code it.

So to fix it, with the Motor OFF, perform the following:

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on DME => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from latest I-Level shown => Select OK => Right-Click on DME (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


----------



## sundbergjs (Oct 17, 2015)

THANK YOU very much for the help Shawn! You are a savior! The fix got rid of the drivetrain malfunction and a fuel system contin. messages! The engine warning light was still there, but I found a fix to clear all fault codes (your fix I believe!) in a different area; posting the fault codes clear fix for anyone else wanting it:

E-SYS can remove the fault code.
Click "External Applications" in the left menu.
Click "External Application"
Double-click "Transmitter"
Scroll to the bottom and double-click "... Clear all DTCs ..."


----------



## Transauto (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi, Shawn
I used you E-Sys v.3.24.3 & E-Sys Launcher Premium 1.07 (w/ Builtin Token Generator) & Guides)
Thank you for programms 
Can you please to provide me a link to new e-sys and e-sys launcher?

Thanks very much in advice!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Transauto said:


> Hi, Shawn
> I used you E-Sys v.3.24.3 & E-Sys Launcher Premium 1.07 (w/ Builtin Token Generator) & Guides)
> Thank you for programms
> Can you please to provide me a link to new e-sys and e-sys launcher?
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## fexigo (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi!
i'm new to coding, and I have already ordered a cable.

Can someone please provide me the program so I can start to programming my car?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fexigo said:


> Hi!
> i'm new to coding, and I have already ordered a cable.
> 
> Can someone please provide me the program so I can start to programming my car?
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## onix20 (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi, Shawn

I used also E-Sys v.3.24.3 & E-Sys Launcher Premium
Can you please to provide me a link to new e-sys and e-sys launcher?

Thanks very much!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

onix20 said:


> Hi, Shawn
> 
> I used also E-Sys v.3.24.3 & E-Sys Launcher Premium
> Can you please to provide me a link to new e-sys and e-sys launcher?
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Nath4n (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

could you please send me the newest E-Sys Launcher?

Thank you so much!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nath4n said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> could you please send me the newest E-Sys Launcher?
> 
> Thank you so much!


PM sent.


----------



## SanDiegoF12 (Oct 26, 2015)

Shawn what's up bro? I just got a new car and my old set up doesn't work. Please send me the latest stuff. Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SanDiegoF12 said:


> Shawn what's up bro? I just got a new car and my old set up doesn't work. Please send me the latest stuff. Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## regix (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello,
i need e-sys data patkage, can someone gime me link
i have bougt icom, but esys not working

e-sys version 3.26.1

Thanks and sosry for bad englis


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

regix said:


> Hello,
> i need e-sys data patkage, can someone gime me link
> i have bougt icom, but esys not working
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Achal3241 (Oct 28, 2015)

Hey, 

I've had my car for over a year now but finally decided I should get around to coding it.

Any help with the links for e-sys for a 2014 550xi please?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Achal3241 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I've had my car for over a year now but finally decided I should get around to coding it.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Achal3241 (Oct 28, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks!


----------



## R6Salem (Nov 17, 2012)

I know it's been asked a million times, but could anyone please provide a download link for ESYS? I have a 2013 328i that I am planning to recode. Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

R6Salem said:


> I know it's been asked a million times, but could anyone please provide a download link for ESYS? I have a 2013 328i that I am planning to recode. Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## Shamash (Apr 15, 2015)

I have to do a reinstall but I can't find the installation files for the E-Sys software anymore, my psdzdata is probably outdated as well, so if someone could point me to the currently available versions?

Many thanks,

Patrick


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Shamash said:


> I have to do a reinstall but I can't find the installation files for the E-Sys software anymore, my psdzdata is probably outdated as well, so if someone could point me to the currently available versions?
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Patrick


PM sent.


----------



## mrite03 (Oct 29, 2015)

*airbag light*

Hey shawn, can you please help with what I would need to get rid of an airbag light with the message "passenger restraint system ", I'm new to all of this so I would appreciate any instructions. 2011 528i. Thank you in advance


----------



## b16juv (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi,
Can you please please provide me a download location?

Thanks very much in advice!


----------



## Mas0n (Oct 30, 2015)

Hello there,
I would like to try coding my M135i.
Can anyone send me links to ESYS?

Thanks in advance....


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mrite03 said:


> Hey shawn, can you please help with what I would need to get rid of an airbag light with the message "passenger restraint system ", I'm new to all of this so I would appreciate any instructions. 2011 528i. Thank you in advance


I replied to your PM.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

b16juv said:


> Hi,
> Can you please please provide me a download location?
> 
> Thanks very much in advice!





Mas0n said:


> Hello there,
> I would like to try coding my M135i.
> Can anyone send me links to ESYS?
> 
> Thanks in advance....


PM's sent.


----------



## mrite03 (Oct 29, 2015)

*ENET cable*

Thank you shawn, I have everything installed on my laptop, now I have a stupid question,
are the ENET cables from ebay okay to buy? I was wondering if anyone bought one of those from ebay and used it successfully.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mrite03 said:


> Thank you shawn, I have everything installed on my laptop, now I have a stupid question,
> are the ENET cables from ebay okay to buy? I was wondering if anyone bought one of those from ebay and used it successfully.


And ENET Cable is a simple device. Most any one you see on eBay should be fine, but I would go with this one:

compubuildernet
http://www.ebay.com/itm/121604135320


----------



## mrite03 (Oct 29, 2015)

Okay and thank you for the quick response.


----------



## johndong888 (Apr 1, 2013)

Shawn,

Do you have the new file download location for esys and psdz? I kept your old PM to redownload on a new setup but the links were no longer valid. Much appreciated!

Best,
John


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

johndong888 said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Do you have the new file download location for esys and psdz? I kept your old PM to redownload on a new setup but the links were no longer valid. Much appreciated!
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## woodnook123 (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi Shawn, 

Can you send me link to download location for ESYS software? Planning to recode 2012 BMW 528i Xdrive. Huge thanks in advance!

Rod


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

woodnook123 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you send me link to download location for ESYS software? Planning to recode 2012 BMW 528i Xdrive. Huge thanks in advance!
> 
> Rod


PM sent.


----------



## Nettipepe (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi.

Friend has a 2012 F10 530D, and stupid tpms need to code away.
so fully working esys where?
link?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nettipepe said:


> Hi.
> 
> Friend has a 2012 F10 530D, and stupid tpms need to code away.
> so fully working esys where?
> link?


PM sent.


----------



## ALEX ZHUANG (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi Shawn, 
Could you please send me E-Sys software for my f30?
Thanks!


----------



## wise_owl (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi shawnsheridan

Eagerly awaiting my 4 Gran Coupé and I would like to do some codings. Care to share the software with me too?

Thanks in advance and kind regards from Belgium!


----------



## tester00 (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi Shawn,

do you have the links for the esys 3.28 with token? or 3.27 with token? and the Esys plus with the new features (start searching at the beginning, etc)!


----------



## auxnbus (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi, Shawn:
I am also interested in the latest link for Esys and supporting files.
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ALEX ZHUANG said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Could you please send me E-Sys software for my f30?
> Thanks!





wise_owl said:


> Hi shawnsheridan
> 
> Eagerly awaiting my 4 Gran Coupé and I would like to do some codings. Care to share the software with me too?
> 
> Thanks in advance and kind regards from Belgium!





tester00 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> do you have the links for the esys 3.28 with token? or 3.27 with token? and the Esys plus with the new features (start searching at the beginning, etc)!





auxnbus said:


> Hi, Shawn:
> I am also interested in the latest link for Esys and supporting files.
> Thanks!


PM's sent.


----------



## thellamie (Nov 1, 2015)

After 20 years of driving, modifying, and tuning Saab's I've made the jump and bought a 550i Gran Turismo (F07). Car was updated by the dealer months ago and now I need to reflash a new FRM. I've working on downloading v57 of the PSdZData files but believe I need Launcher Pro rather than Premium. 

I've got Premium Launcher and 2.56.3 full.

Any help getting link to Pro and latest PSdZData files appreciated.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

thellamie said:


> After 20 years of driving, modifying, and tuning Saab's I've made the jump and bought a 550i Gran Turismo (F07). Car was updated by the dealer months ago and now I need to reflash a new FRM. I've working on downloading v57 of the PSdZData files but believe I need Launcher Pro rather than Premium.
> 
> I've got Premium Launcher and 2.56.3 full.
> 
> Any help getting link to Pro and latest PSdZData files appreciated.


If you are downloading 57.0 as you write, then you are already downloading the latest PSdZData.

And you do not need E-Sys Launcher Pro. In fact, for flashing and VO Coding, you should use E-Sys Direct and not even use E-Sys Launcher. E-Sys Launcher should only be used for FDL Coding.


----------



## thellamie (Nov 1, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> If you are downloading 57.0 as you write, then you are already downloading the latest PSdZData.
> 
> And you do not need E-Sys Launcher Pro. In fact, for flashing and VO Coding, you should use E-Sys Direct and not even use E-Sys Launcher. E-Sys Launcher should only be used for FDL Coding.


Thank you Shawn! Turns out the v57 I got has a few corrupt files when I unRAR it. So far none of them appear to be necessary for my car when doing a "check software availability..." To be safe I'll keep looking for another copy of V57.

Thanks for the help Shawn!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

thellamie said:


> Thank you Shawn! Turns out the v57 I got has a few corrupt files when I unRAR it. So far none of them appear to be necessary for my car when doing a "check software availability..." To be safe I'll keep looking for another copy of V57.
> 
> Thanks for the help Shawn!


Where do you get this copy from?


----------



## thellamie (Nov 1, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Where do you get this copy from?


PM Sent

Still unpacking it but three files total so far...


----------



## oemauto84 (Nov 4, 2015)

Dear all,

I have cable, Can i get link download esys, Psdzdata?

Thanks


----------



## Drshak (Nov 4, 2015)

*Esys and pszdata*

Hello guys.

I am new to this forum . Recently acquired and F10 and n F30 for the wife. Wanted an idiot guide to coding please. Looking some links and tutorials how to download the ESYS n PSZDATA and to work it out

I am hoping some nice soul out there will help me. Happy to return any knowledge that I have in return . Lol

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

oemauto84 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have cable, Can i get link download esys, Psdzdata?
> 
> Thanks





Drshak said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> I am new to this forum . Recently acquired and F10 and n F30 for the wife. Wanted an idiot guide to coding please. Looking some links and tutorials how to download the ESYS n PSZDATA and to work it out
> 
> ...


PM's sent.


----------



## wheelproo (Dec 29, 2013)

I want please last ESys and latest Pszdata 
Please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wheelproo said:


> I want please last ESys and latest Pszdata
> Please
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PM sent.


----------



## Drshak (Nov 4, 2015)

Cheers buddy will try it out tomorrow


----------



## mrite03 (Oct 29, 2015)

*clearing airbag light*

Hey shawn, 
I got the ENET cable today, and working with the E-Sys 3.27.1 that you helped install on my laptop. My question is, should I still use the method below to clear "passenger restraint system" and airbag light on my 2011 528i.

Open ESys- Go to external apps and select transmitter- click connect-scroll down until you clear all clear all DTCs- double click - all done.

Is that the easiest way. Than you in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mrite03 said:


> Hey shawn,
> I got the ENET cable today, and working with the E-Sys 3.27.1 that you helped install on my laptop. My question is, should I still use the method below to clear "passenger restraint system" and airbag light on my 2011 528i.
> 
> Open ESys- Go to external apps and select transmitter- click connect-scroll down until you clear all clear all DTCs- double click - all done.
> ...


You should try that first, and if that does not work, then you will need to try with Tool32.


----------



## mrite03 (Oct 29, 2015)

Okay now I can't connect, When open E-sys and click on the symbol at the top to connect, a window pops up that gives me options to connect, and the connection "connect via gatway url" is highlighted and the vin of the vehicle recognized, but no matter what option I choose the word CONNECT at the bottom right is GRAYED OUT and can not click on it. Please keep in mind that the vin number is being recognized which means the ENET cable has established communication between the computer and the obd2 connector. Please help


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mrite03 said:


> Okay now I can't connect, When open E-sys and click on the symbol at the top to connect, a window pops up that gives me options to connect, and the connection "connect via gatway url" is highlighted and the vin of the vehicle recognized, but no matter what option I choose the word CONNECT at the bottom right is GRAYED OUT and can not click on it. Please keep in mind that the vin number is being recognized which means the ENET cable has established communication between the computer and the obd2 connector. Please help


Did you delete and reinstall everything?

Do you see Connection Targets in the Connection Window?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tim1999 said:


> Hi Shawn.
> I have a cable but just need the E-Sys, the Premium Launcher (and needed things else, like Psdzdata..) to start coding my 2012 F11 535ix.
> Can you please send a link where I can get the software?
> Thanks in advance, Tim.


PM sent.


----------



## Recs (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Finally, I decided to start coding my 2014 M5 F10. 
Can you please send me a link where I can get the software and Psdzdata ?
Thanks, Recs.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Recs said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Finally, I decided to start coding my 2014 M5 F10.
> Can you please send me a link where I can get the software and Psdzdata ?
> Thanks, Recs.


PM sent.


----------



## crazyblack (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi Shawn,

can you please send me links to download e-sys+ and data.
THX

Got your PM already!
THX!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

crazyblack said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> can you please send me links to download e-sys+ and data.
> THX
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## KingKogo (Jul 18, 2014)

*e-sys*

Hello Shawn,

Can you please provide me with links to download e-sys and what I need to start from scratch.
Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

KingKogo said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Can you please provide me with links to download e-sys and what I need to start from scratch.
> Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## hanwal (Dec 7, 2015)

Hello,
are looking for ISTA/P coding X6. Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hanwal said:


> Hello,
> are looking for ISTA/P coding X6. Thank you.


Sorry, I can't help with ISTA/P.


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Looking for links to software and instructions I need to start coding for 2012 E84. Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Reclaimer said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Looking for links to software and instructions I need to start coding for 2012 E84. Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## Dirk1507 (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi Shawn.
I have a cable but just need the E-Sys, the Premium Launcher (and needed things else, like Psdzdata..) to start coding my 2014 F31 320d xdrive. 
Can you please send a link where I can get the software?
Thanks in advance, Dirk.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dirk1507 said:


> Hi Shawn.
> I have a cable but just need the E-Sys, the Premium Launcher (and needed things else, like Psdzdata..) to start coding my 2014 F31 320d xdrive.
> Can you please send a link where I can get the software?
> Thanks in advance, Dirk.


PM sent.


----------



## hanwal (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
thank you for your answer. You can help with E-Sys?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hanwal said:


> Hi Shawn,
> thank you for your answer. You can help with E-Sys?


PM sent.


----------



## Luk4shO (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi Shawn and welcome everybody. Its my first post here since Im a new and happy owner of my first BMW!

I've got a cable on order now and wanted to code few things into my 2011 F10 M5. Like video in motion etc. Can I please have some links to everything I need to get started? I already downloaded E-SYS 3.27.1 but to be fair I'm a bit confused at which version of PSDZdata to download. I've heard that in some cases (newer software in the car) coding is not possible anymore through E-sys. Is that correct? And how do I know if software I have is compatible with my car? Am I gonna mess my car up? Any help is greatly appreciated.

P.S I've got a printout from BMW with some software codes but I'm not sure if its useful

Integration level
Integration plant F010-11-09-506
I-Level HO F010-13-07-504
New integration level available *Yes*


----------



## KingKogo (Jul 18, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Great! Thank you!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Luk4shO said:


> Hi Shawn and welcome everybody. Its my first post here since Im a new and happy owner of my first BMW!
> 
> I've got a cable on order now and wanted to code few things into my 2011 F10 M5. Like video in motion etc. Can I please have some links to everything I need to get started? I already downloaded E-SYS 3.27.1 but to be fair I'm a bit confused at which version of PSDZdata to download. I've heard that in some cases (newer software in the car) coding is not possible anymore through E-sys. Is that correct? And how do I know if software I have is compatible with my car? Am I gonna mess my car up? Any help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


No problem coding your car. PM sent.


----------



## slvn (Dec 9, 2015)

I have an F30 delivered to me mid-January. Mind sharing that DL location?


----------



## cm048 (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

can you please send me links to download latest e-sys+ and data.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## mat.78 (Jan 27, 2016)

Can you please send me the link for E-sys and psdzdata 2014 version, my car is a F20 118d (NOV 2011)?

Thanks so much


----------



## raduarr (Mar 7, 2014)

*esys*

Hello. I want to use ESYS, please help me with a link to download. Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

raduarr said:


> Hello. I want to use ESYS, please help me with a link to download. Thank you.





raduarr said:


> Hello. I want to use ESYS, please help me with a link to download. Thank you.


PM's sent.


----------



## cariz (Jan 27, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> No, I can do nothing for you:
> 
> "_cariz has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her._"


Sorry for not being aware of the forum rules, can you please try again?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cariz said:


> Sorry for not being aware of the forum rules, can you please try again?


PM sent.


----------



## cariz (Jan 27, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks a lot. I appreciate your help.


----------



## ArrZeeM (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi, Can i have the latest e-sys and psdzdata lite.
Thank you in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ArrZeeM said:


> Hi, Can i have the latest e-sys and psdzdata lite.
> Thank you in advance


PM sent.


----------



## S1000RR_Neil (Jan 28, 2016)

*New car!! Time to brick modules *

Hey shawnsheridan, I'm looking for the latest esys & psdzdata - from a decent source - can you help a guy out? 

I've got previous with INPA/NCS etc - looking forward to ESYS


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

S1000RR_Neil said:


> Hey shawnsheridan, I'm looking for the latest esys & psdzdata - from a decent source - can you help a guy out?
> 
> I've got previous with INPA/NCS etc - looking forward to ESYS


PM sent.


----------



## S1000RR_Neil (Jan 28, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Legend - really appreciated, good work. :thumbup:


----------



## TopQuark (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi, need some help here too on the link to the latest E-sys & psdzdata for my F10 (2013).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TopQuark said:


> Hi, need some help here too on the link to the latest E-sys & psdzdata for my F10 (2013).
> 
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## TheKidder (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi Need the link also for software for my F30 (2015)

Thanks in advance


----------



## TheKidder (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi Need the link also for software for my F30 (2015)

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TheKidder said:


> Hi Need the link also for software for my F30 (2015)
> 
> Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## SharePoint_Guy (Jan 30, 2016)

*Software link F10*

Also need the link.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SharePoint_Guy said:


> Also need the link.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## Viri76 (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi 

Would you mind PM me the link too, thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Viri76 said:


> Hi
> 
> Would you mind PM me the link too, thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Viri76 (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks:thumbup:
That was fast!


----------



## KingKogo (Jul 18, 2014)

*Help again*

Shawn, HDD breakdown...
Can you please PM me again.

Kind regards/Ola


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

KingKogo said:


> Shawn, HDD breakdown...
> Can you please PM me again.
> 
> Kind regards/Ola


PM sent.


----------



## MH_912 (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi
Could you PM me too please
Thanks
Mark


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MH_912 said:


> Hi
> Could you PM me too please
> Thanks
> Mark


PM sent.


----------



## KingKogo (Jul 18, 2014)

*Thanks!*



shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Great thanks!!


----------



## KWAFA (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Would it be possible to send me the links to latest esys and psdzdata files please? 

Regards

Brandon


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

KWAFA said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Would it be possible to send me the links to latest esys and psdzdata files please?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## TCB1 (Feb 3, 2016)

Hey Shawn,

Could you send me the latest e-sys and psdzdata files please? Thanks so much for your help and looking forward to getting started!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TCB1 said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> Could you send me the latest e-sys and psdzdata files please? Thanks so much for your help and looking forward to getting started!


PM sent.


----------



## 562uned (Feb 3, 2016)

*Looking for esys and psdzdata*

Hi im looking for the esys and psdzdata

thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

562uned said:


> Hi im looking for the esys and psdzdata
> 
> thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## dimitri.thibaut (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

It would be nice if you could send me the whole thing 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dimitri.thibaut said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> It would be nice if you could send me the whole thing
> Thanks a lot!


PM sent.


----------



## foerg (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi.

i need the newest esys and psddata. I will coding the New f20 LCI

thanks for helping


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

foerg said:


> Hi.
> 
> i need the newest esys and psddata. I will coding the New f20 LCI
> 
> thanks for helping


PM sent.


----------



## beestemans (Jul 29, 2015)

Can I get the latest update?
Working on a F10


----------



## beestemans (Jul 29, 2015)

Can I get the latest update?
Working on a F10


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

beestemans said:


> Can I get the latest update?
> Working on a F10


PM sent.


----------



## thomps000 (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re*

I was wondering if I could have the latest version? Looking to finally get enhanced bluetooth on my F30.


----------



## cgtreadw (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi Shawn,
Could I snag the latest PSDzdata and E-sys from you as well? Thank you!
Chase


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cgtreadw said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Could I snag the latest PSDzdata and E-sys from you as well? Thank you!
> Chase


PM sent.


----------



## cgtreadw (Mar 9, 2014)

You da man!


----------



## florincosta (Feb 13, 2016)

Could you direct me to e-sys and psz files?
Many thanks [email protected]


----------



## florincosta (Feb 13, 2016)

Could you direct me to e-sys and psz files?
Many thanks [email protected]


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

florincosta said:


> Could you direct me to e-sys and psz files?
> Many thanks [email protected]


PM sent.


----------



## florincosta (Feb 13, 2016)

thank you very much.you are very fast


----------



## bluefieldchecke (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please send me the link to get the latest E-Sys and psdzdata?

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bluefieldchecke said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send me the link to get the latest E-Sys and psdzdata?
> 
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## RenatoFelicio (Apr 24, 2013)

hello, could you send me too? thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RenatoFelicio said:


> hello, could you send me too? thank you


PM sent.


----------



## lwk9156 (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi Shawn, 
Can you please PM me the link for the E-Sys Software for my 2012 F10? Thank you very much.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lwk9156 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Can you please PM me the link for the E-Sys Software for my 2012 F10? Thank you very much.


PM sent.


----------



## mamut (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please send me the link to get the latest E-Sys and psdzdata?

Regards,
mamut


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mamut said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send me the link to get the latest E-Sys and psdzdata?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## officialKayak (Feb 14, 2016)

Hey shawnsheridan,
I'm sorry, but could you also PM me?
I drive a 2015 BMW 328i, this should work for me, right?
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

officialKayak said:


> Hey shawnsheridan,
> I'm sorry, but could you also PM me?
> I drive a 2015 BMW 328i, this should work for me, right?
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## UnluckyProf (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi Shawn, could I grab the location as well please.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

UnluckyProf said:


> Hi Shawn, could I grab the location as well please.


PM sent.


----------



## florincosta (Feb 13, 2016)

i install e-sys i connect to car but no coding fields.any solution?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

florincosta said:


> i install e-sys i connect to car but no coding fields.any solution?


Yeah, use E-Sys Launcher 2.x.


----------



## lefthander (Feb 14, 2016)

need esys and pzdata, please kindly pm.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lefthander said:


> need esys and pzdata, please kindly pm.


PM sent.


----------



## florincosta (Feb 13, 2016)

i use e-sys launcher that you provide me in the link but i can,t select the car is only f999 and 2 days until next change


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

florincosta said:


> i use e-sys launcher that you provide me in the link but i can,t select the car is only f999 and 2 days until next change


Well, than I guess you can either wait 2 more days, or follow the instructions you were provided as follows:

_* NOTE: E-Sys Launcher 2.x Car Series MUST be set to exactly match the car's chassis type you are coding (e.g. F01, F06, F07, F10, F12, F15, F25, F30, F82, F83, etc.). *If after install it defaults to F999 and it cannot be changed, change PC Date ahead 4 days, then change E-Sys Launcher Car Series, then change PC Date back to current date*. DO NOT create .EST Token and PIN with PC Date advanced 4 days as the Validity Start Date for the token will be 4 days in the future.
_


----------



## florincosta (Feb 13, 2016)

problem solved.you are faster than you car. thank you.


----------



## Chrismvideo (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi Shawn.. Could I get the links for the latest E-Sys and PZData also.. Thanks in Advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Chrismvideo said:


> Hi Shawn.. Could I get the links for the latest E-Sys and PZData also.. Thanks in Advance


PM sent.


----------



## Chrismvideo (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks a million Shawn..


----------



## florincosta (Feb 13, 2016)

soft is ok


----------



## r35 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi Shawn.. Could I get the link for the PZData 54.1 please? 
Thanks in Advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

r35 said:


> Hi Shawn.. Could I get the link for the PZData 54.1 please?
> Thanks in Advance


PM sent.


----------



## r35 (Feb 16, 2015)

thanks a lot:thumbup:


----------



## jvdv23 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Can you send me a link for esys and data which I need?

:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jvdv23 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you send me a link for esys and data which I need?
> 
> :thumbup:


PM sent.


----------



## juhhuu (Sep 23, 2015)

Could someone please help with download link of latest working E-Sys and PZData?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

juhhuu said:


> Could someone please help with download link of latest working E-Sys and PZData?


PM sent.


----------



## supergrobi (Feb 18, 2016)

Could I get the links for the latest E-Sys and PZData also.. Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

supergrobi said:


> Could I get the links for the latest E-Sys and PZData also.. Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## supergrobi (Feb 18, 2016)

Great !
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hsalli said:


> Possible to get link for latest e-sys and stuff for f10 -14? Thank You :thumbup:


PM sent.


----------



## paulta (Mar 9, 2016)

Shawn, is it possible to obtain the links to the E-sys application and PZData for a F22 2015?
Thanks


----------



## paulta (Mar 9, 2016)

Shawn, is it possible to obtain the links to the E-sys application and PZData for a F22 2015?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

paulta said:


> Shawn, is it possible to obtain the links to the E-sys application and PZData for a F22 2015?
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## MrRubberLover (Mar 13, 2016)

Good evening Shawn, 

Please could you send me the links to the latest E-sys and PZData for the F20 2014 (M135i), please.

Any help is much appreciated thank you,
MrRubberLover


----------



## MrRubberLover (Mar 13, 2016)

Double post, can a mod delete this post please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MrRubberLover said:


> Good evening Shawn,
> 
> Please could you send me the links to the latest E-sys and PZData for the F20 2014 (M135i), please.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## lnaukkar (Mar 14, 2016)

Could I get the link to esys and files for my F11 -15, thanks a lot!


----------



## harshawij (Mar 14, 2016)

*E-SYS for BMW 523i F10*

Hi Can i get a link for E-SYS for a 2010 bmw F10. Thanks.


----------



## MADCAT666 (Mar 14, 2016)

Hello Shawn,

Please could you send me the links to the latest E-sys and PZData for the F10/11 2012 (520D), please.

Thanks
Tobias


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lnaukkar said:


> Could I get the link to esys and files for my F11 -15, thanks a lot!





harshawij said:


> Hi Can i get a link for E-SYS for a 2010 bmw F10. Thanks.





MADCAT666 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Please could you send me the links to the latest E-sys and PZData for the F10/11 2012 (520D), please.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Sp_i_kE (Mar 15, 2016)

*E-Sys for BMW F10 528i Xdrive 2013*

Hello Shawn,

I would really appreciate if you could you send me the links to the latest E-sys and PZData for the F10 2013 (528i Xdrive), please.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sp_i_kE said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> I would really appreciate if you could you send me the links to the latest E-sys and PZData for the F10 2013 (528i Xdrive), please.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## Dtwok335 (Mar 17, 2016)

*Thanks*

Hey could you please send me the Software? 
[email protected] 
Thank you so much!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dtwok335 said:


> Hey could you please send me the Software?
> [email protected]
> Thank you so much!


For E90?


----------



## Dtwok335 (Mar 17, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> For E90?


No, For the F-series. Newest E-sys Version + PSDZ. Mine is broken, wrong Patch or something like that.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dtwok335 said:


> No, For the F-series. Newest E-sys Version + PSDZ. Mine is broken, wrong Patch or something like that.


Glad I asked...although I shouldn't have to...

PM sent.


----------



## Dtwok335 (Mar 17, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Glad I asked...although I shouldn't have to...
> 
> PM sent.


***128514; sorry, should have written it in my first reply. 
Thank you. You are truely (one of) the best. I'm sure, when your time comes, that you'll get one of the best places up there! ***128519;


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dtwok335 said:


> ***128514; sorry, should have written it in my first reply.
> Thank you. You are truely (one of) the best. I'm sure, when your time comes, that you'll get one of the best places up there! ***128519;


Thanks. Any place Up and not Down suits me fine.


----------



## gpdrama (Aug 23, 2015)

Please PM too for 2014 F30.
Esys and PSDZ files.
Thank you.


----------



## ragal (Jun 29, 2009)

Could I get the newest and latest E-sys and PZData link please? Thanks


----------



## TheHouseWins (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi All, 

I'm from another board and was told about Mr Sheridan! Can you pls pm me the links to download Esys and PZData?

Much appreciated, sir.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ragal said:


> Could I get the newest and latest E-sys and PZData link please? Thanks





TheHouseWins said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm from another board and was told about Mr Sheridan! Can you pls pm me the links to download Esys and PZData?
> 
> Much appreciated, sir.


PM's sent.


----------



## crazyblack (Oct 16, 2012)

pls can you send me the download links to e-sys and PZData?
THX


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

crazyblack said:


> pls can you send me the download links to e-sys and PZData?
> THX


PM sent.


----------



## Kenny212 (Mar 26, 2016)

Good Day Shawn, 

Please could you send me the links to the latest E-sys and PZData for the 2015 F31 325d touring, please.

Any help is much appreciated thank you,
Kenny212


----------



## Kenny212 (Mar 26, 2016)

double post


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kenny212 said:


> Good Day Shawn,
> 
> Please could you send me the links to the latest E-sys and PZData for the 2015 F31 325d touring, please.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## sharanranganath (Oct 13, 2007)

Hello Shawn, 

Could you please send me the download link to the latest E-sys and PZData for the 2016 F15?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sharanranganath said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me the download link to the latest E-sys and PZData for the 2016 F15?


PM sent.


----------



## pr3jban (Mar 27, 2016)

Hello Shawn,
Could you help me with the link to the latest E-sys and PZdata for my BMW f01 ( 2014 model ) ? Ty very much .


----------



## pr3jban (Mar 27, 2016)

Hello Shawn,
Could you help me with the link to the latest E-sys and PZdata for my BMW f01 ( 2014 model ) ? Ty very much .


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pr3jban said:


> Hello Shawn,
> Could you help me with the link to the latest E-sys and PZdata for my BMW f01 ( 2014 model ) ? Ty very much .


PM sent.


----------



## jameskurtyka (Mar 27, 2016)

Hi Shawn. 
Would you also help with the link to latest edition e-sys and PZData for my BMW f10 2011 550i. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jameskurtyka said:


> Hi Shawn.
> Would you also help with the link to latest edition e-sys and PZData for my BMW f10 2011 550i.
> 
> Thanks so much!


PM sent.


----------



## joegood (Mar 28, 2016)

Hello All 

Been reading a lot about the coding the BMW. I have a 2015 320d XDrive (F30?). I would appreciate if someone could point me to the right software etc.. to start coding. My main aim is to enable the office functionality on the car. It seems based on the specs the car should have this but its not available on the IDrive menu.
I have ordered an enet cable.

Thanks for your time and help

J


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

joegood said:


> Hello All
> 
> Been reading a lot about the coding the BMW. I have a 2015 320d XDrive (F30?). I would appreciate if someone could point me to the right software etc.. to start coding. My main aim is to enable the office functionality on the car. It seems based on the specs the car should have this but its not available on the IDrive menu.
> I have ordered an enet cable.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Chrizey (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi shawnsheridan,
hi rest,

I'm on the search for the right Cable (I think it will be the ENET RJ45 to OBD, but wich Pins?) and the latest Version of the E-Sys Software for my Car. Can u please send me the link for the right cable and the latest E-sys Software?

Thanks in advance.

Chrizey


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Chrizey said:


> Hi shawnsheridan,
> hi rest,
> 
> I'm on the search for the right Cable (I think it will be the ENET RJ45 to OBD, but wich Pins?) and the latest Version of the E-Sys Software for my Car. Can u please send me the link for the right cable and the latest E-sys Software?
> ...


ENET Cable (Germany):

http://www.ebay.de/itm/OBD2-ENET-Et...852017?hash=item3d156391f1:g:4AIAAOSwwTlUprh3

PM sent.


----------



## joegood (Mar 28, 2016)

Hello, I have been checking my 2015 f30 car specs and it appears I have 6NH, I have telephone and Bluetooth audio, the only thing I'm missing is the office option. Can you tell me what exactly I would need to code. I have been looking at the threads and the option are a bit confusing. 
Thanks in advance for any help, its much appreciated
J


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

joegood said:


> Hello, I have been checking my 2015 f30 car specs and it appears I have 6NH, I have telephone and Bluetooth audio, the only thing I'm missing is the office option. Can you tell me what exactly I would need to code. I have been looking at the threads and the option are a bit confusing.
> Thanks in advance for any help, its much appreciated
> J


Change 6NH to 6NS and VO Code Head Unit.


----------



## erikssongustaf (Mar 29, 2016)

Hey Shawn, could you send me links to E-sys and PZData for my 2014 F20?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

erikssongustaf said:


> Hey Shawn, could you send me links to E-sys and PZData for my 2014 F20?


PM sent.


----------



## billy72 (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi Shawn, please could you send me links to E-sys and PZData for my 2012 F20?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

billy72 said:


> Hi Shawn, please could you send me links to E-sys and PZData for my 2012 F20?


PM sent.


----------



## GADELA (Mar 30, 2016)

Good morning Shawn, can you please share the link to the latest E-sys and PZData?
My 328d 2015 is going for service this Saturday and I'm afraid they will update the coding in my car and for sure wipe out all my settings.... Also, do you have the latest Cheat Sheet?
Thanks for sharing your great talent.
Stay dry today my friend....this rain is crazy and makes traffic horrible
God Bless,

Franco


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

GADELA said:


> Good morning Shawn, can you please share the link to the latest E-sys and PZData?
> My 328d 2015 is going for service this Saturday and I'm afraid they will update the coding in my car and for sure wipe out all my settings.... Also, do you have the latest Cheat Sheet?
> Thanks for sharing your great talent.
> Stay dry today my friend....this rain is crazy and makes traffic horrible
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Zhorka (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi Shawn, 

Please could you send me the links to the right E-sys and PSDZData for my F10 530d Y. 2013.

I think it is the version 3.27.1 and 58.1?

Thanks in advance
Zho


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Zhorka said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Please could you send me the links to the right E-sys and PSDZData for my F10 530d Y. 2013.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## xitinx (Dec 11, 2015)

Hi Shawn 
How to reset defaults coding. (F07 2011) thanks


----------



## xitinx (Dec 11, 2015)

Hi Shawn 
How to reset defaults coding. (F07 2011) thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

xitinx said:


> Hi Shawn
> How to reset defaults coding. (F07 2011) thanks


Right-Click each ECU you have coded (the ECU itself and not the underlying CAFD) and select Code (not Code FDL).


----------



## BMWholic (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me links for lattest E-Sys and PZDZ Data for 2015 F32.

Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BMWholic said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me links for lattest E-Sys and PZDZ Data for 2015 F32.
> 
> Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## paul204 (Apr 5, 2016)

*Links*

Hi there,

Looking to get a copy of the links for the software.

2014 F20

Thanks very much

Paul


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

paul204 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Looking to get a copy of the links for the software.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## .490645 (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi Shawn, 

may I also ask for the link to the latest E-SYS & PSDZDATA version?

Thanks in advance
Jens


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jh9980 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> may I also ask for the link to the latest E-SYS & PSDZDATA version?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## gbshahaq (Oct 26, 2015)

Just switched from E39 to F11. On my E39, have used INPA many times, and SSS for retrofit parking heater to my 530d - very nice in winter.
Just ordered a OBDII ENET cable - now looking for the software to diagnose/code my F11....please?
thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gbshahaq said:


> Just switched from E39 to F11. On my E39, have used INPA many times, and SSS for retrofit parking heater to my 530d - very nice in winter.
> Just ordered a OBDII ENET cable - now looking for the software to diagnose/code my F11....please?
> thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## gbshahaq (Oct 26, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


holy mackerel - how quick was that? thanks shawn and Bimmerfest!


----------



## Steve_25 (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi form Europe .-)

Im ordered cable too, so pls link for soft...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Steve_25 said:


> Hi form Europe .-)
> 
> Im ordered cable too, so pls link for soft...


PM sent.


----------



## amarcond (Apr 12, 2016)

*F30 BMW 320i 2015*

Hello Shawn, do you have the files for F30 ? I have a 320i Sport 2015.
Many thanks.

Alexandre.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

amarcond said:


> Hello Shawn, do you have the files for F30 ? I have a 320i Sport 2015.
> Many thanks.
> 
> Alexandre.


PM sent.


----------



## MickG83 (Apr 5, 2016)

*F11m sport 2011*

Hi there,

Looking to get a copy of the links for the software and pzdata for my 2011 520d ms port Touring.

Would you be able to help?

Thanks

:angel:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MickG83 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Looking to get a copy of the links for the software and pzdata for my 2011 520d ms port Touring.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## canuck007 (Aug 25, 2014)

Hey Shawn

Looking for software for 2011 535i msport. Thanks!!


----------



## canuck007 (Aug 25, 2014)

Hey Shawn

Looking for software for 2011 535i msport. Thanks!!


----------



## amarcond (Apr 12, 2016)

How can i know the my car series to input on E-Sys Launcher Premiem screen ? I have a BMW 320i year 2015, should i use F020 or F030 ?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

canuck007 said:


> Hey Shawn
> 
> Looking for software for 2011 535i msport. Thanks!!


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

canuck007 said:


> Hey Shawn
> 
> Looking for software for 2011 535i msport. Thanks!!





amarcond said:


> How can i know the my car series to input on E-Sys Launcher Premiem screen ? I have a BMW 320i year 2015, should i use F020 or F030 ?
> Thanks


For F30, it is:

E-Sys Launcher Car Series = F030
E-Sys Connection Target = F020


----------



## ethikz (Apr 13, 2016)

Shawn,

Could you please PM too for 2013 F30.
Esys and PSDZ files.
Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ethikz said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Could you please PM too for 2013 F30.
> Esys and PSDZ files.
> Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## pagat (Apr 15, 2016)

hello shawn!

can you please pm me the download links for E-sys and PZData for my 2012 520i f10

thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pagat said:


> hello shawn!
> 
> can you please pm me the download links for E-sys and PZData for my 2012 520i f10
> 
> thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## porroh (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me links for latest E-Sys and PZDZ Data for 2012 F30.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

porroh said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me links for latest E-Sys and PZDZ Data for 2012 F30.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## porroh (Apr 17, 2016)

Thanks for the quick reply Shawn!


----------



## Kelvin Crombeen (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me links for latest E-Sys and PZDZ Data for 2012 F30.

Thanks


----------



## Kelvin Crombeen (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me links for latest E-Sys and PZDZ Data for 2012 F30.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kelvin Crombeen said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me links for latest E-Sys and PZDZ Data for 2012 F30.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## trevater (Mar 15, 2016)

Shawn,
Can i please get the link for e-sys and PZData (2014 428xi). Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

trevater said:


> Shawn,
> Can i please get the link for e-sys and PZData (2014 428xi). Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## laherb (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me the links for the latest E-SYS and PZData for a 2015 f30

Thank you


----------



## laherb (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me the links for the latest E-SYS and PZData for a 2015 f30

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

laherb said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me the links for the latest E-SYS and PZData for a 2015 f30
> 
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## clkman (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me the links for the latest E-SYS and PZData for a 2013 f30


----------



## clkman (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me the links for the latest E-SYS and PZData for a 2013 f30


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

clkman said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me the links for the latest E-SYS and PZData for a 2013 f30


PM sent.


----------



## Porky89 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me links for latest E-Sys and PZDZ Data for 2012 F10.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Porky89 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me links for latest E-Sys and PZDZ Data for 2012 F10.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## MagneX (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me the links for the latest E-SYS and PZData for a 2013 F20.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MagneX said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me the links for the latest E-SYS and PZData for a 2013 F20.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## cmrahman (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please email me the link to download E-system and PZDATA for bmw 2011 F10 
Thanks a bunch


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cmrahman said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please email me the link to download E-system and PZDATA for bmw 2011 F10
> Thanks a bunch


PM sent.


----------



## Sysko75 (Apr 23, 2016)

Could you please send me the links for the latest E-SYS and PZData for a 2011 f11! Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sysko75 said:


> Could you please send me the links for the latest E-SYS and PZData for a 2011 f11! Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## Sysko75 (Apr 23, 2016)

Thanks a lot!!!!! 
:thumbup:


----------



## kaijan (Apr 24, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please email me the link to download E-sys and PZDATA for bmw 2016 F11?

Thanx - Kai


----------



## Luisemi (May 27, 2010)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please pm the link for a E-SYS and any info on 2013 F10 550I

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Luisemi said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please pm the link for a E-SYS and any info on 2013 F10 550I
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## algino (May 18, 2016)

*E sys Link for BMW F10 2014*

Hi Shawn ,

Nice meeting you , just newly joined here and can i request the 2014 LCI F10 E-sys & PSD datefile link from you to download ?

I just bought a E sys cable and software cd from a ebay seller but the software just not working : (

Appreciate your help on this and looking to hear from you.

Thanks !

Alan



shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.[/QUOTE


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

algino said:


> Hi Shawn ,
> 
> Nice meeting you , just newly joined here and can i request the 2014 LCI F10 E-sys & PSD datefile link from you to download ?
> 
> ...


"Not Working" isn't very descriptive... :dunno:

Anyway, start by using the latest everything, and then go from there. PM sent.


----------



## algino (May 18, 2016)

Thanks Shawn !

It works now !

QUOTE=shawnsheridan;9678039]"Not Working" isn't very descriptive... :dunno:

Anyway, start by using the latest everything, and then go from there. PM sent.[/QUOTE]


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

algino said:


> Thanks Shawn !
> 
> It works now !


:thumbup:


----------



## Stalkii (May 19, 2016)

Hey Shawn,

you are also well known outside the US. Thanks for all your postings. 

Would you please provide me with a link to the most current version?

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Stalkii said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> you are also well known outside the US. Thanks for all your postings.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## xee (May 19, 2016)

Hey Shawn,

Could you please send me the link to the latest version?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jvg (May 19, 2016)

Hello shawnsheridan,

Please, can you send me the download links to the last software versions? I'll need all the stuff, just starting here.

Awesome work btw. Thanks!!!


----------



## McPie (May 19, 2016)

Hi Shawn!

could you please pm me the download links for E-sys and PZData for my 2012 320d f31

thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

xee said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me the link to the latest version?
> 
> Thanks in advance!





jvg said:


> Hello shawnsheridan,
> 
> Please, can you send me the download links to the last software versions? I'll need all the stuff, just starting here.
> 
> Awesome work btw. Thanks!!!


PM's sent.


----------



## jbwolfe (May 19, 2016)

Hi Shawn!

Jim here, could you please pm me the download links for E-sys and PZData for my 2015 F80 M3
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jbwolfe said:


> Hi Shawn!
> 
> Jim here, could you please pm me the download links for E-sys and PZData for my 2015 F80 M3
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## jackog (May 20, 2016)

*Software*

Hi Shawn!

Could you please pm me the download links for E-sys and PZData for my 2010 535i

thanks

Tom


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jackog said:


> Hi Shawn!
> 
> Could you please pm me the download links for E-sys and PZData for my 2010 535i
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## nota (Sep 28, 2015)

Could you please send me the link to the latest version?

thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nota said:


> Could you please send me the link to the latest version?
> 
> thanks


PM sent.


----------



## runbuh (Sep 9, 2012)

Shawn - just got a 2016 528i. Could you PM me "the usual stuff"? Thank you!


----------



## Eodiver (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi, any link for my 2015 f46 and pdz for it??
many thanks


----------



## stef1808 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi. 

Im connecting with Vin and I get the G188 error also

Gateway/ECUs are not correctly connected or not responding. However Functions using the ODX-Data can be used.

Any idea what it could be ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

runbuh said:


> Shawn - just got a 2016 528i. Could you PM me "the usual stuff"? Thank you!





Eodiver said:


> Hi, any link for my 2015 f46 and pdz for it??
> many thanks


PM's sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

stef1808 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Im connecting with Vin and I get the G188 error also
> 
> ...


Asked and answered:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9682435&postcount=144

Please do not cross-post.


----------



## McPie (May 19, 2016)

McPie said:


> Hi Shawn!
> 
> could you please pm me the download links for E-sys and PZData for my 2012 320d f31
> 
> thank you!


Hello? Forgot me? No kinda response?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

McPie said:


> Hello? Forgot me? No kinda response?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


Yes, it seems I did miss you. PM sent.


----------



## RedSkiin (May 21, 2016)

Hello Shawn,

I recently owned an X3. Can you please PM me the download links for E-Sys and PZData.

Cheers!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RedSkiin said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> I recently owned an X3. Can you please PM me the download links for E-Sys and PZData.
> 
> Cheers!


PM sent.


----------



## Mohamed Samy (May 22, 2016)

Hi Shawn, 

Could you sent me the links to the software and if there's a torrent that would be great.

Thanks in advance Bro.....


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mohamed Samy said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you sent me the links to the software and if there's a torrent that would be great.
> 
> Thanks in advance Bro.....


I trust you have an F-Series car for this. PM sent.


----------



## acousticallyblu (May 22, 2016)

Shawn,

Just purchased a 2014 328i--was hoping you could send me the download links for E-sys and PZData.

Thanks in advance--I'm a new poster/longtime lurker, and I appreciate all the help you provide.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

acousticallyblu said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Just purchased a 2014 328i--was hoping you could send me the download links for E-sys and PZData.
> 
> Thanks in advance--I'm a new poster/longtime lurker, and I appreciate all the help you provide.


PM sent.


----------



## tssa (May 10, 2016)

*one more question pls*



shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


hi
i will need this for connect with my car no?
http://www.***********/wholesale/bmw-icom-next-a-b-c.html?f=s0b4

thx in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tssa said:


> hi
> i will need this for connect with my car no?
> http://www.***********/wholesale/bmw-icom-next-a-b-c.html?f=s0b4
> 
> thx in advance


ICOM is not needed for F-Series Car. A simple ENET Cable is all you need.


----------



## ninvestman (Apr 28, 2016)

Good day Shawn. I'm a new F30 320 owner. Could you please send the necessary software in order to do the coding. Thanks a million.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ninvestman said:


> Good day Shawn. I'm a new F30 320 owner. Could you please send the necessary software in order to do the coding. Thanks a million.


PM sent.


----------



## algino (May 18, 2016)

*F-series Rheingold Ista download link location ?*

Hi all,

May i know where to download the above ?

Thanks !


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

algino said:


> Hi all,
> 
> May i know where to download the above ?
> 
> Thanks !


Sorry, but I cannot help with ISTA.


----------



## algino (May 18, 2016)

No worry mate !

Thanks for your prompt reply !



shawnsheridan said:


> Sorry, but I cannot help with ISTA.


----------



## esteed (Mar 26, 2015)

Can you please send me a link to download E-Sys for my 2013 F10 550i?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

esteed said:


> Can you please send me a link to download E-Sys for my 2013 F10 550i?


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zeusrazvy said:


> can i have the latest esys and pzdata and 2016 maps? I am new into this. I`m very into tech things so i think i can handle it.i have a an f10 2011 Thanks a lot guys. I ` m gonna update to Professional Navigation if anyone could guide me would be brilliant. Cheers


PM sent.


----------



## zeusrazvy (Jun 10, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Received. Thanks mate. I will let you know how it went trough.. do you have an advice for replacing the cic?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zeusrazvy said:


> Thanks for quick reply.. i just checked my inbox and it`s empty. Strange. could you try again if not my email razvan.batea @ yahoo . com ?
> Thanks again


Check it again.


----------



## Hojbjerg (Jun 11, 2016)

i Shawn,

Could you please send me the links for the latest E-SYS and PZData for a 10/2012 f30?

Thank you.

Regards, Hojbjerg


----------



## Hojbjerg (Jun 11, 2016)

i Shawn,

Could you please send me the links for the latest E-SYS and PZData for a 10/2012 f30?

Thank you.

Regards, Hojbjerg


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Hojbjerg said:


> i Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me the links for the latest E-SYS and PZData for a 10/2012 f30?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## jotao23 (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi Shawn can i have the latest esys and pzdata please. Also new into this and just have an f11 from 2011 with CIC Professional Navigation and would like to update the maps. By the way, is it possible to update the software (operating system) as well? Regards.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jotao23 said:


> Hi Shawn can i have the latest esys and pzdata please. Also new into this and just have an f11 from 2011 with CIC Professional Navigation and would like to update the maps. By the way, is it possible to update the software (operating system) as well? Regards.


PM sent.

As for the Operating System, you would need to have car programmed with latest ISTA/P.


----------



## jotao23 (Jun 14, 2016)

and can it be done? by the way, what does it mean ISTA/P? sorry my ignorance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jotao23 said:


> and can it be done? by the way, what does it mean ISTA/P? sorry my ignorance


ISTA/P is dealer level software used to program all Control Units in the car.

You can also flash all ECU with latest firmware using E-Sys.


----------



## drodicio (Jun 18, 2016)

Hi Shawn!

Could you please pm me the download links for E-sys and PZData for my 2010 X3 F25?.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## drodicio (Jun 18, 2016)

Hi Shawn!

Could you please pm me the download links for E-sys and PZData for my 2010 X3 F25?.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

drodicio said:


> Hi Shawn!
> 
> Could you please pm me the download links for E-sys and PZData for my 2010 X3 F25?.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


PM sent.


----------



## drodicio (Jun 18, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks a lot


----------



## IonutZ (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey Shawn, would you please share the latest F10-F12-F13 E-Sys and PSDZdata with me? Thank you very much!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

IonutZ said:


> Hey Shawn, would you please share the latest F10-F12-F13 E-Sys and PSDZdata with me? Thank you very much!


PM sent.


----------



## IonutZ (Feb 8, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Much love! Does E-Sys + Psdzdata qualify as ISTA P? Or does ISTA P have a standalone interface?

I'm looking to update all the ECUs in my F13 M6 to latest. Can I easily do this with Esys, or do I have to take them 1 by 1?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

IonutZ said:


> Much love! Does E-Sys + Psdzdata qualify as ISTA P? Or does ISTA P have a standalone interface?
> 
> I'm looking to update all the ECUs in my F13 M6 to latest. Can I easily do this with Esys, or do I have to take them 1 by 1?


E-Sys can Program and Encode ECU's, same as ISTA/P. Easy is a relative term, but ISTA/P is easier than E-Sys is for programming, but E-Sys can flash single or multiple / all ECU's depending on which ones you select for update.


----------



## IonutZ (Feb 8, 2013)

Regardless of ease of use, would you recommend one over the other as far as reliability goes?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

IonutZ said:


> Regardless of ease of use, would you recommend one over the other as far as reliability goes?


They are equally reliable, but ISTA/P is more thorough for complete I-Step Update.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ghozt said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Could you please pm me the download links for E-sys + loader and PZData?
> Thanks,


PM sent.


----------



## net7 (Jun 30, 2016)

Hey Shawn, any chance I could also get the e-sys , loader ad pzdata?

Thanks!


----------



## net7 (Jun 30, 2016)

edit: nvm already got PM, thanks!


----------



## Rabs (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me the links for the latest E-SYS, Luncher, and PZData for a 2012 520D F10

I am new to BMW's and was previously using VAG-COM on VAG cars. Also is there any preference on cables? Does it have to be a USB or Ethernet connection?

Thanks

RABS


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rabs said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me the links for the latest E-SYS, Luncher, and PZData for a 2012 520D F10
> 
> ...


PM sent.

Yes, you must use ENET (OBDII x Ethernet) Cable. You cannot use USB.


----------



## Funt659 (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me the links for the latest E-SYS, Luncher.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Funt659 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me the links for the latest E-SYS, Luncher.


PM sent.


----------



## Seniortech (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Hope you are well mate?

Could you please pm me the download links for E-sys + loader for a F36 420dGC
I've got Psdzdata V58.3 which I think should be fine to use??

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Seniortech said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Hope you are well mate?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## timmy1980 (Jul 1, 2016)

Hi, new here.. and a proud new owner of a 2013 F11 520d M Sport. Also just found out that the Pro Nav no longer has EBT as standard! But I hear it can be enabled, can you please PM the download details for e-sys? Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

timmy1980 said:


> Hi, new here.. and a proud new owner of a 2013 F11 520d M Sport. Also just found out that the Pro Nav no longer has EBT as standard! But I hear it can be enabled, can you please PM the download details for e-sys? Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## timmy1980 (Jul 1, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Amazing, thank you do much.


----------



## timmy1980 (Jul 1, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Not sure if you'd know or not Shawn but, my F11 has 1 month to go until the warranty expires and I'll be taking it in to get a couple of things looked at soon. Would me enabling EBT via this method invalidate the warranty? Would they know?! Paranoia setting in!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

timmy1980 said:


> Not sure if you'd know or not Shawn but, my F11 has 1 month to go until the warranty expires and I'll be taking it in to get a couple of things looked at soon. Would me enabling EBT via this method invalidate the warranty? Would they know?! Paranoia setting in!


No, it would not be a warranty issue. Don't write modified FA to car, and they will not know.


----------



## timmy1980 (Jul 1, 2016)

Excellent. Thanks for your help


----------



## whocares90s (May 9, 2014)

Hey Shawn, could you PM me everything I need to code an end '15 535d? Much appreciated!

Joe


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

whocares90s said:


> Hey Shawn, could you PM me everything I need to code an end '15 535d? Much appreciated!
> 
> Joe


PM sent.


----------



## whocares90s (May 9, 2014)

Love it. Thanks for the effort and keep it up


----------



## rein123 (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Could you PM me the download links for all I need to code my F31 2013?

Thanks in advance,

Rein


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rein123 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you PM me the download links for all I need to code my F31 2013?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## ukflipside (Jul 3, 2016)

*Software links*

Hi
I have a brand new 520d M Sport with lots of buttons to push, please may i have a link the the d/l so I can play
Thank you sir and have a great holiday weekend 
FlipSide


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ukflipside said:


> Hi
> I have a brand new 520d M Sport with lots of buttons to push, please may i have a link the the d/l so I can play
> Thank you sir and have a great holiday weekend
> FlipSide


PM sent.


----------



## thomassteen (Jul 3, 2016)

Please send me the download link as well. Much appreciated!!

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

thomassteen said:


> Please send me the download link as well. Much appreciated!!
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## KOBOL (Jul 4, 2016)

Hello. Can u help me get esys sowtware please.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

KOBOL said:


> Hello. Can u help me get esys sowtware please.


PM sent.


----------



## umberto1211 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi boy Hello. Can u help me get esys sowtware ? please


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

umberto1211 said:


> Hi boy Hello. Can u help me get esys sowtware ? please


PM sent.


----------



## stormthis (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi,
I would love to get coding with this as well. If someone would be kind enough to share the download link please
Thanks:beerchug:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

stormthis said:


> Hi,
> I would love to get coding with this as well. If someone would be kind enough to share the download link please
> Thanks:beerchug:


PM sent.


----------



## Char528i (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi there,

Can someone please share with me the download link for all the software i need to code my 2012 528i


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Char528i said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can someone please share with me the download link for all the software i need to code my 2012 528i


PM sent.


----------



## Nfeeder (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi there,
Can someone please share with me the download link for all the software i need to code my 2012 X3 20I F25 model? Thanks!


----------



## Nfeeder (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi there,
Can someone please share with me the download link for all the software i need to code my 2012 X3 20I F25 model? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nfeeder said:


> Hi there,
> Can someone please share with me the download link for all the software i need to code my 2012 X3 20I F25 model? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## zygi898 (May 8, 2015)

I have old versions of the software if I could get a link to the latest ?


----------



## DannyS1982 (Feb 3, 2016)

Can I have the e-sys software for 2010 F10 please


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zygi898 said:


> I have old versions of the software if I could get a link to the latest ?





DannyS1982 said:


> Can I have the e-sys software for 2010 F10 please


PM's sent.


----------



## cimix (Jul 9, 2016)

Hello. Can u help me get esys sowtware my 520d 2012 please.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cimix said:


> Hello. Can u help me get esys sowtware my 520d 2012 please.


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Cesarpand said:


> Hi I'm Cesar, I'm happy to join the group, I have recently bought the cable to code my car, it came with the esys program but I guess it's not updated, I have a cooper F56 2015, Shawn I'll appreciate If you send me the link to get the esys software and the pszd. Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## the_slater (Jul 27, 2016)

Would you be so kind to send me the link for latest Software and Psdzdata?

Many thanks.


----------



## dee_0005 (Jul 28, 2016)

hello shawn, is it possible to get the software links. Thanks in advance


----------



## brunobmw (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi Shawn, could you please send me the link for latest Software and Psdzdata for 2012 X3?
Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

the_slater said:


> Would you be so kind to send me the link for latest Software and Psdzdata?
> 
> Many thanks.





dee_0005 said:


> hello shawn, is it possible to get the software links. Thanks in advance





brunobmw said:


> Hi Shawn, could you please send me the link for latest Software and Psdzdata for 2012 X3?
> Thanks in advance


PM's sent.


----------



## brunobmw (Jul 28, 2016)

Thanks Shawn!


----------



## ulhaquef30 (Jul 31, 2016)

*E system for F30 - BMW Navigation retrofit F30*



brunobmw said:


> Thanks Shawn!


Hi Shawn,

I am really inspired by the Navigation retrofit video that Omaryanoo posted and I would like to do the same for my BMW F30 328Xi. I am based in Toronto. Would you be kind enough to share the E system and related codes with me. Highly appreciated.

Thanks

Ulhaque


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ulhaquef30 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I am really inspired by the Navigation retrofit video that Omaryanoo posted and I would like to do the same for my BMW F30 328Xi. I am based in Toronto. Would you be kind enough to share the E system and related codes with me. Highly appreciated.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## ulhaquef30 (Jul 31, 2016)

Thanks A million Shawn, I will work on this retrofit and hopefully share the success details.

Ulhaque


----------



## Zwegat (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

could you please send me the links as well?
I want to do some coding on my F48.
Thanks! 

Cheers,
Peter


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Zwegat said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> could you please send me the links as well?
> I want to do some coding on my F48.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## MarkusACS (Sep 20, 2013)

*Esys Launcher*

Can you tell me where i can get the actual version of Esys Launcher?


----------



## zmich (Feb 17, 2015)

Can you send me the link for latest E-Sys and Psdzdata?

Thanks.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

MarkusACS said:


> Can you tell me where i can get the actual version of E-sys Launcher?





zmich said:


> Can you send me the link for latest E-Sys and Psdzdata?
> 
> Thanks.


PM Sent


----------



## zmich (Feb 17, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> PM Sent


Thanks


----------



## kevinherring (Aug 5, 2016)

Could someone please PM me the links? Thanks in advance, Kevin


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kevinherring said:


> Could someone please PM me the links? Thanks in advance, Kevin


PM sent.


----------



## Denisv89 (Aug 5, 2016)

Can you send me the link for latest E-Sys and Psdzdata?

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Denisv89 said:


> Can you send me the link for latest E-Sys and Psdzdata?
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## Deetoy (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi I'm new here and would also like to start coding and upgrading my car with basic equipment. I'd love to get hold of the latest software if you'd like to share the links for it. E-Sys and Psdzdata?

My car is 520d F11 -13 manufactured 201211

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dibberly said:


> hi
> 
> want to have a look into this software before i decide to buy a cable or not
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## soapbox (Aug 29, 2016)

*current most up to date software*

Hi,

I want to do some coding on my F10 and would like a safe link to download from as I'm weary of google searched options.

What is the latest version and I've watched a couple of youtube's and they seem to be in German, is their an English version? Perhaps a help guide?

My cable is on its way so would like to have the setup working for its arrival.

Thanks.....


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

soapbox said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to do some coding on my F10 and would like a safe link to download from as I'm weary of google searched options.
> 
> ...


E-Sys 3.27.1 and 59.3 PSdZData. E-Sys has always been configurable for English or German.

PM sent.


----------



## ajavaid92 (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi there, I'm new to this forum but very keen to learn coding for my F30 320D (2013).

Would someone please be ever so kind enough to point me in the right direction to where I can get secure a a link to the E-sys software and PsdzData file(s) please?

My ENET cable has just arrived today and have already installed Windows (8.1) as a virtual machine on my Mac. Just need the software and a bit of know how.

Much appreciated,

AJ.


----------



## Incaico (Aug 30, 2016)

Just picked up my 2013 F02.

Could i get a link to the E-sys software and PsdzData file please?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ajavaid92 said:


> Hi there, I'm new to this forum but very keen to learn coding for my F30 320D (2013).
> 
> Would someone please be ever so kind enough to point me in the right direction to where I can get secure a a link to the E-sys software and PsdzData file(s) please?
> 
> ...





Incaico said:


> Just picked up my 2013 F02.
> 
> Could i get a link to the E-sys software and PsdzData file please?
> 
> Thanks!


PM's sent.


----------



## dibberly (Oct 26, 2014)

ive looked and the software looks easy to use

how easy is the actually programming....reading some of the stuff here just gets me all confused

i might find someone local and see what they can do


----------



## GalballyJ (Aug 30, 2016)

Is there a specific or minimum version of edibas that we should use with this latest esys?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

GalballyJ said:


> Is there a specific or minimum version of edibas that we should use with this latest esys?




E-Sys does not even use EDIABAS.


----------



## GalballyJ (Aug 30, 2016)

Really? The 3.18 download version I had included instructions about copying it to root of c:

Thanks for he heads up

I assume ista/d uses edibas?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

GalballyJ said:


> Really? The 3.18 download version I had included instructions about copying it to root of c:
> 
> Thanks for he heads up
> 
> I assume ista/d uses edibas?


EDIABAS was included with E-Sys 3.18 only because it included the ZGW_Searach Utility, but this is optional and not needed.

ISTA/D comes with its own EDIABAS as part of the install package.


----------



## ronnes (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi!


Could i get a link for the newest/best version for the ESYS? Trying to code brighter rings for the second position on the light switch on my 2011 F11 525D.



Best regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ronnes said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could i get a link for the newest/best version for the ESYS? Trying to code brighter rings for the second position on the light switch on my 2011 F11 525D.
> 
> Best regards


PM sent.


----------



## f30_340i_m (Jul 13, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Originally Posted by ronnes View Post
> Hi!
> 
> Could i get a link for the newest/best version for the ESYS? Trying to code brighter rings for the second position on the light switch on my 2011 F11 525D.
> ...


Could I bug you for this link as well? I want to make a few changes on my 340i.

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

f30_340i_m said:


> Could I bug you for this link as well? I want to make a few changes on my 340i.
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## TheBiggerMan (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi - could I please request this link too? just picked up a new 5-series and want to make some changes 

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TheBiggerMan said:


> Hi - could I please request this link too? just picked up a new 5-series and want to make some changes
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## TheBiggerMan (Nov 23, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks Shawn - turns out my new F10 has a newer I-Step - F010-15-11-502... hopefully the updated files are available!!!

- TheBiggerMan


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

TheBiggerMan said:


> Thanks Shawn - turns out my new F10 has a newer I-Step - F010-15-11-502... hopefully the updated files are available!!!
> 
> - TheBiggerMan


15-11-502 is ISTA/P3.57.1. Latest available is 11 versions above that.


----------



## TheBiggerMan (Nov 23, 2014)

Almaretto said:


> 15-11-502 is ISTA/P3.57.1. Latest available is 11 versions above that.


I assumed that was why I was getting CAFD not found error messages when coding in E-Sys. But it was actually because I used an on old PSZDATA download that I had on my server.... oops. All fixed now. Thanks!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

TheBiggerMan said:


> I assumed that was why I was getting CAFD not found error messages when coding in E-Sys. But it was actually because I used an on old PSZDATA download that I had on my server.... oops. All fixed now. Thanks!


:thumbup:


----------



## deanso (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me the links for the latest E-SYS and PZData for a 2012 f30? 
I will be picking the car up at the dealer in a few days. 

Thanks!


----------



## deanso (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me the links for the latest E-SYS and PZData for a 2012 f30? 
I will be picking the car up at the dealer in a few days. 

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

deanso said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me the links for the latest E-SYS and PZData for a 2012 f30?
> I will be picking the car up at the dealer in a few days.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## f30_340i_m (Jul 13, 2016)

*Thanks*



shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks!


----------



## Fritiof (May 8, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

E-SYS and PZData dload locations greatly appreciated :thumbup:

Thanks


----------



## deanso (Feb 28, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Fritiof said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> E-SYS and PZData dload locations greatly appreciated :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## bob808 (Sep 12, 2016)

could you please post me a link to the download location also - I have just purchased a Sept 14 520d M Sport and would like to code to include the enhanced bluetooth.

Thanks!


----------



## bob808 (Sep 12, 2016)

sorry - double post


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bob808 said:


> could you please post me a link to the download location also - I have just purchased a Sept 14 520d M Sport and would like to code to include the enhanced bluetooth.
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Corolea (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Could I get a link for the newest version for ESYS and psdzdata?
Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Corolea said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could I get a link for the newest version for ESYS and psdzdata?
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## Lopo (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi Shawn, 

I really want to learn how to code my own car. 2013 M5
Could you send me a link for e-sys and tyhe data I would need please? 
I greatly appreciate it.

Al


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Lopo said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I really want to learn how to code my own car. 2013 M5
> Could you send me a link for e-sys and tyhe data I would need please?
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## p0pularstranger (Sep 16, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hey Shawn,

I'm a noob to the site and to coding. Can you share the esys download link and any instructions you have? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

p0pularstranger said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> I'm a noob to the site and to coding. Can you share the esys download link and any instructions you have? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## graphys (Sep 16, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hey Shawn,

I am a newbei. Forum and BMW 

Please send this pm. Regards.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

graphys said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> I am a newbei. Forum and BMW
> 
> Please send this pm. Regards.


PM sent.


----------



## chaihx (Dec 31, 2014)

Shawn,

can i get the latest database & software? many thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lethic said:


> Tried the torrent - too many missing articles. Can I get a PM for the required ESys and Data for F10 2011 535i? Thanks in advance. Loving the new ride (got it 3 days ago) and can't wait to tweak a few things.


PM sent.


----------



## nayyer (Oct 6, 2016)

Hey Shawn,

Could you please share the esys download link and any instructions you have for F10 16 535i? 
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nayyer said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> Could you please share the esys download link and any instructions you have for F10 16 535i?
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Daceptak0n (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Would it be possible to get the current E-Sys installer + launcher + psdzdata for 2014 F30 (328i) from you?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Daceptak0n said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Would it be possible to get the current E-Sys installer + launcher + psdzdata for 2014 F30 (328i) from you?


PM sent.

It is not necessary to make the same request in 3 different threads at same time:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9870025&postcount=230

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9870079&postcount=2904

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9870095&postcount=10347

A Single PM to me would have been much better.


----------



## Kenny212 (Mar 26, 2016)

Hi Shawn , please could you me send the latest e-sys and data info? New owner of a 2015 F31 (325d)
and ready to make some changes. Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kenny212 said:


> Hi Shawn , please could you me send the latest e-sys and data info? New owner of a 2015 F31 (325d)
> and ready to make some changes. Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## zeck (Oct 9, 2016)

Hey Shawn, can you please share Psdz Data and ESYS links? 

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zeck said:


> Hey Shawn, can you please share Psdz Data and ESYS links?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## kusuchin (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi, shawnsheridan.

I bought the F20 118i style last month.

118i is very nice.

Anyway, I'm looking for the E-Sys.

Could you tell me?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kusuchin said:


> Hi, shawnsheridan.
> 
> I bought the F20 118i style last month.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## BoomNL (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Could you also PM me the links?
Having a F30 with the latest software.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BoomNL said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you also PM me the links?
> Having a F30 with the latest software.
> Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## MrRubberLover (Mar 13, 2016)

Could I possibly have a working link for a v.58.0_PSdZData_Lite please?

Many thanks in advance for any help at all


----------



## MrRubberLover (Mar 13, 2016)

*double post apologies


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MrRubberLover said:


> Could I possibly have a working link for a v.58.0_PSdZData_Lite please?
> 
> Many thanks in advance for any help at all


PM sent.


----------



## BoomNL (Oct 11, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks again


----------



## keejoonc (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi Shawn, 

could you please provide links to esys + pszdata +token generator for 2016 F34? 

Any instructions on coding would also be appreciated. I have done coding before so just need to refresh my memory. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

keejoonc said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> could you please provide links to esys + pszdata +token generator for 2016 F34?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## fedja92 (Oct 17, 2016)

Hey Shawn,

Could you please share the esys download link and any instructions you have for F31 320dA? 
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fedja92 said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> Could you please share the esys download link and any instructions you have for F31 320dA?
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## LuckasHe (May 4, 2015)

*My pm from today*



shawnsheridan said:


> E-Sys 3.27.1 and 59.3 PSdZData. E-Sys has always been configurable for English or German.
> 
> PM sent.


Shawn,

I think, I need the above stuff. Please send me a link.
I run esys 3.26.1 and Launcher pro 2.05. i think i install Esys update as a full version. Right?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

LuckasHe said:


> Shawn,
> 
> I think, I need the above stuff. Please send me a link.
> I run esys 3.26.1 and Launcher pro 2.05. i think i install Esys update as a full version. Right?


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## LuckasHe (May 4, 2015)

Shawn,

Thank you for pm. So you mean, I do no need to update esys version 3.26.1 for 59.5 psdzdata for coding my f82?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

LuckasHe said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Thank you for pm. So you mean, I do no need to update esys version 3.26.1 for 59.5 psdzdata for coding my f82?


No, you need to update it to 3.27.1. The instructions can't be any clearer on this:

"_** NOTE: 59.x PSdZData requires E-Sys 3.27.1. Do NOT use older version of E-Sys.*_"


----------



## LuckasHe (May 4, 2015)

*E-Sys 3.27.1.*



shawnsheridan said:


> No, you need to update it to 3.27.1. The instructions can't be any clearer on this:
> 
> "_** NOTE: 59.x PSdZData requires E-Sys 3.27.1. Do NOT use older version of E-Sys.*_"


Shawn,

Can you please provide me the link to E-Sys 3.27.1 ?

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

LuckasHe said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Can you please provide me the link to E-Sys 3.27.1 ?
> 
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## grantconroy78 (Feb 21, 2016)

*Please share the E-Sys download links - thank you so much!*

Hi Shawn,

Would you kindly share the E-Sys links when you have a sec?

Thank you!
--g


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

grantconroy78 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Would you kindly share the E-Sys links when you have a sec?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## valtteri (Oct 23, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please share a link to the latest E-Sys (and to the latest PsdZData plus everything else that might be needed, e.g. Token?) with me? Many thanks in advance!
E1: I just downloaded E-Sys_Setup_3_27_1_b44813.exe - is this the latest E-Sys installation exe?

- valtteri


----------



## skuzzy (Oct 23, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Would you kindly share the E-Sys links when you have a sec?

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

valtteri said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please share a link to the latest E-Sys (and to the latest PsdZData plus everything else that might be needed, e.g. Token?) with me? Many thanks in advance!
> E1: I just downloaded E-Sys_Setup_3_27_1_b44813.exe - is this the latest E-Sys installation exe?
> ...





skuzzy said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Would you kindly share the E-Sys links when you have a sec?
> 
> Thank you!


PM's sent.


----------



## Rupitch (Jun 19, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me the links for the latest E-SYS and PZData for a 2016 X5.

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rupitch said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me the links for the latest E-SYS and PZData for a 2016 X5.
> 
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## BurnoutLS13 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hey Shawn!

I'll hop in on the bandwagon, could you also send me the links for the E-Sys & PZData? Please and thank you fine sir!


----------



## BurnoutLS13 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hey Shawn!

I'll hop in on the bandwagon, could you also send me the links for the E-Sys & PZData? Please and thank you fine sir!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BurnoutLS13 said:


> Hey Shawn!
> 
> I'll hop in on the bandwagon, could you also send me the links for the E-Sys & PZData? Please and thank you fine sir!


PM sent.


----------



## Saeger (Oct 28, 2016)

Hello shawn,

Mind if i get the link of the E-Sys too ? 
Just got my X1 =)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Saeger said:


> Hello shawn,
> 
> Mind if i get the link of the E-Sys too ?
> Just got my X1 =)


PM sent.


----------



## Tornquist (Oct 29, 2016)

Hello Shawn,

I'm interested to start coding my new F20, can you please help with link to download Esys?

thanks in advance,
Christian


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tornquist said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> I'm interested to start coding my new F20, can you please help with link to download Esys?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## arampapaz (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me the links for the latest E-SYS and PZData for a 2013 328ix.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

arampapaz said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me the links for the latest E-SYS and PZData for a 2013 328ix.
> 
> Thank you for your help.


PM sent.


----------



## Neek-O (Dec 15, 2014)

Came back from service and dealer had flashed to 59.5, now looking to our most excellent source for the update. Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Neek-O said:


> Came back from service and dealer had flashed to 59.5, now looking to our most excellent source for the update. Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## inomine (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi Shawn, can you please give me the links for the latest E-SYS and PZData.

Thankyou for all your help.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

inomine said:


> Hi Shawn, can you please give me the links for the latest E-SYS and PZData.
> 
> Thankyou for all your help.


PM sent.


----------



## igrik72 (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me the links for the latest E-SYS and PZData for a 2013 520d.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

igrik72 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me the links for the latest E-SYS and PZData for a 2013 520d.
> 
> Thank you for your help.


PM sent.


----------



## wallacel (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me the links for the latest E-SYS and PZData for a 2016 220i Gran Tourer (F46)?

Thanks alot.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wallacel said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me the links for the latest E-SYS and PZData for a 2016 220i Gran Tourer (F46)?
> 
> Thanks alot.


PM sent.


----------



## jole14 (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me the links for the latest E-SYS and PZData for my F32?
Thx.


----------



## wallacel (Nov 2, 2016)

Thanks Shawn


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jole14 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me the links for the latest E-SYS and PZData for my F32?
> Thx.


PM sent.


----------



## chzplz (Nov 6, 2016)

*link request*

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me the links for the latest E-SYS and PZData for my F55?
Thx!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

chzplz said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me the links for the latest E-SYS and PZData for my F55?
> Thx!


PM sent.


----------



## Magic_Mike (Nov 7, 2016)

Hey Shawn,

Can I have the link to the newest version of E-Sys and psdzdata for my f22?

Thanks!


----------



## Magic_Mike (Nov 7, 2016)

Hey Shawn,

Can I have the link to the newest version of E-Sys and psdzdata for my f22?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Magic_Mike said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> Can I have the link to the newest version of E-Sys and psdzdata for my f22?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Applementalist (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm also interestedt in the latest Version : 

v3.59.4 . 

Dou you have also the small package (light Version) ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Applementalist said:


> I'm also interestedt in the latest Version :
> 
> v3.59.4 .
> 
> Dou you have also the small package (light Version) ?


Latest is 3.60.0. PM sent.


----------



## minky27 (Oct 23, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Latest is 3.60.0. PM sent.


Shawnsheridan, I have version 3.23.4 and 50.3 PSdZdata, will this be enough to code my F10 2011 550i? Would I benefit anything from the latest software?

Actually, I tried extracting my 50.3 PSdZdata file and it wont extract properly with out errors (Check sum and corrupted header) can you help me please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

minky27 said:


> Shawnsheridan, I have version 3.23.4 and 50.3 PSdZdata, will this be enough to code my F10 2011 550i? Would I benefit anything from the latest software?
> 
> Actually, I tried extracting my 50.3 PSdZdata file and it wont extract properly with out errors (Check sum and corrupted header) can you help me please?


PM sent.


----------



## laimarc (Nov 8, 2016)

Hey Shawn,

Can I have the link to the newest version of E-Sys and psdzdata for my f20 2014 ?

Thanks !


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

laimarc said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> Can I have the link to the newest version of E-Sys and psdzdata for my f20 2014 ?
> 
> Thanks !


PM sent.


----------



## Sqwibs (Nov 7, 2016)

While I wait on my F10 535i I want to get started on my wife's F15 X5 (And try not to screw anything up!)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sqwibs said:


> While I wait on my F10 535i I want to get started on my wife's F15 X5 (And try not to screw anything up!)


PM sent.


----------



## Arkady (May 4, 2015)

Hey Shawn,

Could you PM links to E-sys and PSdZdata?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Arkady said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> Could you PM links to E-sys and PSdZdata?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## morasool (Nov 9, 2016)

*thanks*

Hi Shawn,

Could you PM links to E-sys and PSdZdata?:thumbup::thumbup:

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

morasool said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you PM links to E-sys and PSdZdata?:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## mrbigwayne (Nov 11, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me the links for the latest E-SYS and PZData for a 2014 328d (F30)?

Very much appreciated.
mrbigwayne


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mrbigwayne said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me the links for the latest E-SYS and PZData for a 2014 328d (F30)?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## J90RDN (Nov 12, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me the links for the latest E-SYS and PZData for a 2015 420d M-Sport (F33)

Thanks


----------



## J90RDN (Nov 12, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me the links for the latest E-SYS and PZData for a 2015 420d M-Sport (F33)

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

J90RDN said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me the links for the latest E-SYS and PZData for a 2015 420d M-Sport (F33)
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## joeylb (Nov 12, 2016)

*E-sys download*

I need E-SYS to recode a z4 e85 can someone sent me a link thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

joeylb said:


> I need E-SYS to recode a z4 e85 can someone sent me a link thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## jatt187 (Oct 9, 2015)

i want to recode my F10 i still have the E-sys 3.26.1 installed is there update out there? if So can anyone send me links plz. thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jatt187 said:


> i want to recode my F10 i still have the E-sys 3.26.1 installed is there update out there? if So can anyone send me links plz. thx


PM sent.


----------



## bimmermansfl (Aug 19, 2007)

Can you please send me the link for the latest version and files for 13 & 14 F10 and F30


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bimmermansfl said:


> Can you please send me the link for the latest version and files for 13 & 14 F10 and F30


PM sent.


----------



## Bize (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi there!
Would you please send me the links for the E-SYS and PZData for F20? 
Thank you!


----------



## Bize (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi there!
Would you please send me the links for the E-SYS and PZData for F20? 
Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bize said:


> Hi there!
> Would you please send me the links for the E-SYS and PZData for F20?
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## geertskens (Dec 22, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

I want to start coding my F10. Could you help me out with links to the latest versions of E-SYS and PZData?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

geertskens said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I want to start coding my F10. Could you help me out with links to the latest versions of E-SYS and PZData?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## geertskens (Dec 22, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


That is fast!
Thanks!!


----------



## berzl (Dec 24, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

I want to start coding my F25. Could you help me out with links to the latest versions of E-SYS and PZData?

Thanks
BERZL


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

berzl said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I want to start coding my F25. Could you help me out with links to the latest versions of E-SYS and PZData?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## andrej770 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey Shawn!

Could you also send me the links for the E-Sys & PZData? Please and thank you sir!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

andrej770 said:


> Could you also send me the links for the E-Sys & PZData? Please and thank you sir!


PM Sent


----------



## stoneymahoney (May 5, 2015)

Hello,

I would also appreciate a PM containing the download infos. This is really great. 
Thanks a lot and best regards

Marco


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

stoneymahoney said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would also appreciate a PM containing the download infos. This is really great.
> Thanks a lot and best regards
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## t4ure4n (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi

I just joined the forum and I would to start coding my BMW 520d 2010 (manufactured July 2010).
Can you please share links for E-Sys & PZData and anything else that I would need?

Kind Regards


----------



## t4ure4n (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi

I just joined the forum and I would to start coding my BMW 520d 2010 (manufactured July 2010).
Can you please share links for E-Sys & PZData and anything else that I would need?

Kind Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

t4ure4n said:


> Hi
> 
> I just joined the forum and I would to start coding my BMW 520d 2010 (manufactured July 2010).
> Can you please share links for E-Sys & PZData and anything else that I would need?
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## t4ure4n (Jan 1, 2017)

Shawn, thank you so much for a prompt reply


----------



## slarty (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi

I just joined the forum and I would to start coding my BMW 420i (manufactured July 2014).
Can you please share links for E-Sys & PZData and anything else that I would need?

Kind Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

slarty said:


> Hi
> 
> I just joined the forum and I would to start coding my BMW 420i (manufactured July 2014).
> Can you please share links for E-Sys & PZData and anything else that I would need?
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## dev14nt (May 10, 2016)

Sorry, could you point me in the thought direction for the latest e-sys and PZDATA so I can start a fresh. 

Thanks in advance

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dev14nt said:


> Sorry, could you point me in the thought direction for the latest e-sys and PZDATA so I can start a fresh.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


PM sent.


----------



## thampz (Jan 16, 2017)

Heyo,

Can I please have the links?

Everything covered for F30 too?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

thampz said:


> Heyo,
> 
> Can I please have the links?
> 
> Everything covered for F30 too?


PM sent.


----------



## thampz (Jan 16, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


:thumbup: Thanks!


----------



## zkz1ink (Jan 17, 2017)

*Latest esys link*



shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Can you send me latest esys link for f30? Would like to try coding OSS disable.

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zkz1ink said:


> Can you send me latest esys link for f30? Would like to try coding OSS disable.
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## labmixz (Jan 17, 2017)

if you have an esys link that would work for the F25, that would be awesome. lmk


----------



## Tamo (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi Shawn , please send me for f10z thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Tak Miya (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi Shawn

Could you provide old version e-sys for ISTA/P 50.4 ?
Current my e-sys3.26.1 is not acceptable 50.4. (version err.) as photo.
It's OK for ISTA/P 54.1 now.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

labmixz said:


> if you have an esys link that would work for the F25, that would be awesome. lmk





Tamo said:


> Hi Shawn , please send me for f10z thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


PM's sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tak Miya said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Could you provide old version e-sys for ISTA/P 50.4 ?
> Current my e-sys3.26.1 is not acceptable 50.4. (version err.) as photo.
> ...


No, sorry. Old versions are not maintained. You should update your E-Sys to 3.28.1 rather than look for old PSdZData,


----------



## Tak Miya (Oct 18, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> No, sorry. Old versions are not maintained. You should update your E-Sys to 3.28.1 rather than look for old PSdZData,


I understood.
Thank you for your replying.


----------



## CatalinP (Jan 19, 2017)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please share with me the E-Sys and PSdZData for a 2011 F10.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## CatalinP (Jan 19, 2017)

.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

CatalinP said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please share with me the E-Sys and PSdZData for a 2011 F10.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## ten (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please share with me the E-Sys and PSdZData for a 2013 F10.


----------



## ten (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please share with me the E-Sys and PSdZData for a 2013 F10.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ten said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please share with me the E-Sys and PSdZData for a 2013 F10.


PM sent.


----------



## boyzain (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi Shawn

Can you please send me the E-Sys and PSdZData for 2012 F10.

Been looking everywhere for it.

Thank you. so much in advance.


----------



## agentigi (Feb 17, 2017)

Hi Shawn, Could you please send me the links to? 

Best Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

agentigi said:


> Hi Shawn, Could you please send me the links to?
> 
> Best Regards


PM sent.


----------



## agentigi (Feb 17, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks ! :thumbup:


----------



## Ancador (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi Shawn. Could you please send me a link to the latest E-Sys and data files. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ancador said:


> Hi Shawn. Could you please send me a link to the latest E-Sys and data files. Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## smcq_328d (Feb 19, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


HI Shawn,

Could you also send me a link?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

smcq_328d said:


> HI Shawn,
> 
> Could you also send me a link?


PM sent.


----------



## s9704140 (Feb 20, 2017)

*Download link*

Hi Shawn,

Could you also send the links to me, Thanks in advance so much!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

s9704140 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you also send the links to me, Thanks in advance so much!!


PM sent.


----------



## wrekki (Jun 26, 2015)

*Download Links*

Hi Shawn,

can you please also provide me a link to the E-Sys and data?

Thank you a lot!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wrekki said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> can you please also provide me a link to the E-Sys and data?
> 
> Thank you a lot!


PM sent.


----------



## razumoff (Feb 24, 2017)

*One more request*

Hello Shawn,
I also would like to ask for a PM from you in regards to the E-Sys and the data file(s) please!

Thank you sir!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

razumoff said:


> Hello Shawn,
> I also would like to ask for a PM from you in regards to the E-Sys and the data file(s) please!
> 
> Thank you sir!


PM sent.


----------



## razumoff (Feb 24, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Got it, thank you!!


----------



## HalfAnP (Feb 24, 2017)

*Another Request*

Hi Shawn,

I'm just about to pick up an X3 (tomorrow, my first BMW). Can you share the link for E-Sys?

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

HalfAnP said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I'm just about to pick up an X3 (tomorrow, my first BMW). Can you share the link for E-Sys?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## HalfAnP (Feb 24, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## OldE39 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please send me the link for E-sys download too?

Thanks a lot!

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## cp1983 (Mar 29, 2015)

*Link?*

Hi,

can you send me a link to E-Sys too?

Thanks,
Christian


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

OldE39 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send me the link for E-sys download too?
> 
> ...





cp1983 said:


> Hi,
> 
> can you send me a link to E-Sys too?
> 
> ...


PM's sent.


----------



## Borat10 (Feb 27, 2017)

*Link*



shawnsheridan said:


> PM's sent.


Hi Shawn

Could you please PM me the link too?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Borat10 said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Could you please PM me the link too?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## RichP (Apr 23, 2002)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Can you send it to me as well.. thank you very much in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RichP said:


> Can you send it to me as well.. thank you very much in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## rsj (Mar 3, 2017)

Hey Shawn,

Could I get a link for the latest E-Sys and PZData for my F10 535xi 2011?

thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rsj said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> Could I get a link for the latest E-Sys and PZData for my F10 535xi 2011?
> 
> thank you


PM sent.


----------



## AlinGlodeanu (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi, can you send to me the link for Ista P?
Thank you.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AlinGlodeanu said:


> Hi, can you send to me the link for Ista P?
> Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Bimmerfest mobile app


Sorry, but No. I cannot help with ISTA.


----------



## AlinGlodeanu (Feb 13, 2017)

Ok. Thank you.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## ALF69 (Mar 3, 2017)

*E-sys*

Hi Shawn

Could you sent me also PM, please?

many Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ALF69 said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Could you sent me also PM, please?
> 
> many Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi Shaun, can you send the links for the latest data files and esys please.

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dayvg said:


> Hi Shaun, can you send the links for the latest data files and esys please.
> 
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## TheBear89 (Aug 4, 2015)

shawnsheridan:
I'm really thankful that you sent me links a long time ago. However, the files and links I got is now pretty outdated and I would appreciate links to newer files.
Thank you in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TheBear89 said:


> shawnsheridan:
> I'm really thankful that you sent me links a long time ago. However, the files and links I got is now pretty outdated and I would appreciate links to newer files.
> Thank you in advance


PM sent.


----------



## Rodix (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi Shawn,

Could you pls send me the li for the F21, top?
Thank you in advance.

Greetz Rodix


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rodix said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you pls send me the li for the F21, top?
> Thank you in advance.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Take71 (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi Shawn

Could you please send me the links for the latest data files for my F31?

Thanks!


----------



## TheBigDog (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi Shawn, can you send me info on the latest eSys and data files? Mine is pretty old and the token I got from tokenmaster is expired and need and new one. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Take71 said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Could you please send me the links for the latest data files for my F31?
> 
> Thanks!





TheBigDog said:


> Hi Shawn, can you send me info on the latest eSys and data files? Mine is pretty old and the token I got from tokenmaster is expired and need and new one. Thanks!


PM's sent.


----------



## Xouda (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi Shawn

Could you please PM me the link too?

Thanks you very much !


Xouda


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Xouda said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Could you please PM me the link too?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## TheBear89 (Aug 4, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Links to v.60.x_PSdZData doesn't work. Not full version nor the lite. Is there any particular reason for this?

According to earlier I-level versions I suspect that new files is coming soon or already arrived, is that correct?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TheBear89 said:


> Links to v.60.x_PSdZData doesn't work. Not full version nor the lite. Is there any particular reason for this?
> 
> According to earlier I-level versions I suspect that new files is coming soon or already arrived, is that correct?


Yeah, because they were updated to 61.0. PM sent.


----------



## Tamo (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi Shawn , please pm me the new link


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlinGlodeanu (Feb 13, 2017)

Hy. Can you send me the new link please?

Sent from my SM-N910C using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AlinGlodeanu said:


> Hy. Can you send me the new link please?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Bimmerfest mobile app


PM sent.


----------



## pass427 (Jan 14, 2009)

Shawn - can you send me the new links also


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pass427 said:


> Shawn - can you send me the new links also


PM sent.


----------



## Ysseydk (Mar 15, 2013)

*New E-Sys*

Hi Shawn

I'm ready to update my E61 project.

Can you supply me with a link


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ysseydk said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> I'm ready to update my E61 project.
> 
> Can you supply me with a link


PM sent.


----------



## shled (Sep 5, 2003)

...


----------



## ado225 (Mar 2, 2017)

Shawn - can you send me the new links also thanks alot


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shled said:


> Ready to update, link please (nzb if possible)
> Thank you.


No can do:

"_shled has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her._"

And NewsBin is dead.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ado225 said:


> Shawn - can you send me the new links also thanks alot


PM sent.


----------



## shled (Sep 5, 2003)

Not sure why that would be as the check boxes lookto be right but sorry. 
OK now?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shled said:


> Not sure why that would be as the check boxes lookto be right but sorry.
> OK now?


PM sent.


----------



## rockerosfinest (Mar 10, 2017)

Hey Shawn, can you please send me the link for my BMW F20(business navi, if you need to know that)? Thanks a lot


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rockerosfinest said:


> Hey Shawn, can you please send me the link for my BMW F20(business navi, if you need to know that)? Thanks a lot


PM sent.


----------



## Flo902 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hey Shawn,

Could I get a link for the latest E-Sys and PZData for my 2015 340i F30?
Much appreciated and cheers

Flo


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Flo902 said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> Could I get a link for the latest E-Sys and PZData for my 2015 340i F30?
> Much appreciated and cheers
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## TheBear89 (Aug 4, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Do you ever sleep?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TheBear89 said:


> Do you ever sleep?


Yes, 3 hours per night, whether I need it or not...


----------



## TLKM3 (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Could I get links to latest esys and data files, please? Thanks!

TK


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TLKM3 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could I get links to latest esys and data files, please? Thanks!
> 
> TK


PM sent.


----------



## cezetko (Mar 12, 2017)

*Esys*

Hi,

Could I get links to latest esys and data files too, please? Thanks a lot!

Michal


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cezetko said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could I get links to latest esys and data files too, please? Thanks a lot!
> 
> Michal


PM sent.


----------



## Alan328xi (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi. can you please send me the new link for f30?
Thanks a lot


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Alan328xi said:


> Hi. can you please send me the new link for f30?
> Thanks a lot


PM sent.


----------



## Six6siX (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi Shawn can I get a link to the new esys, psdzdata and token gen please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Six6siX said:


> Hi Shawn can I get a link to the new esys, psdzdata and token gen please
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PM sent.


----------



## Rothomson (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi Shawn, I'm wondering if I could also request links to the latest e-sys, psdzdata and token gen please? Picking up my M140i tomorrow so wanna be prepared and get to know the software before my cable arrives 

Cheers, Rob


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rothomson said:


> Hi Shawn, I'm wondering if I could also request links to the latest e-sys, psdzdata and token gen please? Picking up my M140i tomorrow so wanna be prepared and get to know the software before my cable arrives
> 
> Cheers, Rob


PM sent.


----------



## xF10er (Mar 14, 2017)

Hello Shawn, could you send me the new link for my F10? Thanks!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

xF10er said:


> Hello Shawn, could you send me the new link for my F10? Thanks!


You could always grab them here.


----------



## tomtom1701 (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi Shawn 
I need a link for the latest Esys. 
Can you help me please
Thx
Tomtom

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## tomtom1701 (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi Shawn, can you send me a link for the latest Esys please
Thanks
Tomtom

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tomtom1701 said:


> Hi Shawn
> I need a link for the latest Esys.
> Can you help me please
> Thx
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## mojojojosh (Mar 19, 2017)

Could I get links to latest esys and data files, please? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mojojojosh said:


> Could I get links to latest esys and data files, please? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------

